# Les bruits de couloir de Snow Leopard (10.6)



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

C'est dommage que les ppc soient abandonnés car les powermac a 4coeurs sont très puissant....


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est dommage que les ppc soient abandonnés car les powermac a 4coeurs sont très puissant....



C'est sur ... D'ailleurs IBM vient de ressortir un gros super-calculateur encore basé sur le Power qui écrase tout. C'est quand même autre chose les technos IBM. Mais bon en micro, Apple les as enterré depuis 3 ans, et c'était logique que le support soit assez rapidement abandonné ... Snow Leopard est pour 2009, je ne suis pas sur que les systèmes sur PPC soit resté compatibles avec les 680x0 plus longtemps ...

Crois moi ça ne ma fait pas plus plaisir mais le temps passe ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Dommage !


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Dommage !


oui, dommage, car les PPC sont bien plus puissants pour ce qui est encodage (faut quand même un octo Xeon pour contrer un quad PPC)
alors oui, c'est dommage
et puis, les machines PPC consomment moins de RAM :love:


----------



## greggorynque (14 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, dommage, car les PPC sont bien plus puissants pour ce qui est encodage (faut quand même un octo Xeon pour contrer un quad PPC)
> alors oui, c'est dommage
> et puis, les machines PPC consomment moins de RAM :love:


et elles font la lessive ?


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et elles font la lessive ?


ca dépend si t'as la carte additionnelle


----------



## noche84 (14 Juin 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la consommation RAM ne serait-ce pas justement parce que MacOS X était optimisé PPC et qu'actuellement, vu qu'il y a de la rétro compatibilité, Leopard n'a pas pu être vraiment optimisé Intel... Si on abandonne le PPC, là, on peut se concentrer sur la nouvelle plateforme...

Du moins à mon avis, ça doit être plus facile de rendre un systéme véloce pour un type de processeur que pour 2 totalement différent...

C'est bien dommage pour mon iBook mais... Malgré tout, je pense que c'est une bonne chose que d'abandonner les PPC pour se recentrer sur l'architecture employée actuellement : Intel

( Et, on oblige personne à changer d'OS... sur l'ibook, Tiger tourne tjrs très bien et il continuera à le faire  )


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la consommation RAM ne serait-ce pas justement parce que MacOS X était optimisé PPC et qu'actuellement, vu qu'il y a de la rétro compatibilité, Leopard n'a pas pu être vraiment optimisé Intel... Si on abandonne le PPC, là, on peut se concentrer sur la nouvelle plateforme...



Il y a de grandes chances que ce soit, et puis le dev de l'iPhone a été une catastrophe pour le dev de léopard. Apple ne peut pas tout faire bien en même temps avec si peu d'effectifs.

Mais c'est sur que c'est vexant de voir comment Leopard et les applis qui tournent dessus bouffent la RAM.

Les transitions ne sont pas faciles. Apple arrivent quand même à faire que tout reste compatible et c'est au détriment des performances ou des optimisations.


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai un faible particulier pour les PPC, mais mi-2009 est quand même assez acceptable comme délai de la part d'Apple.
Les PPC seront de toute façon bien avec leur Tiger-Leopard pour encore quelques années.
Je devrais songer à un Mac-Intel


----------



## divoli (14 Juin 2008)

Finalement, comme cela a été dit sur un autre site, Apple se montre particulièrement judicieuse sur ce coup-là. 


D'abord, sortir Leopard compatible aussi bien avec les Mac PPC qu'avec les MacIntel. 

Puis ensuite sortir une version Snow Leopard, sans nouvelles fonctionnalités mais uniquement pour optimiser MacOS X pour les MacIntel. 

Ainsi Apple organise en douceur la fin de l'époque PPC, et sans que personne ne se sente véritablement floué.

Si ce n'est que l'on est un certain nombre à être certes sur MacIntel, mais à utiliser encore des applis PPC qui financièrement peuvent être difficiles à changer. Donc cette optimisation a un cout qui peut aller bien au delà du prix d'une licence d'OS X.

Enfin bon...

De toute façon, les PPC ne pouvaient pas durer ad vitam eternum...


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, les PPC ne pouvaient pas durer ad vitam eternum...



Inversement avec le passage à Intel, on pourrait franchement se passer de la dépendance à Apple pour le matos ...

Et puis nos Mac PPC on y tenait, ils représentaient quelque chose, avec une différence essentielle dans le coeur. Les MacIntel, rien, c'est qu'un bête PC, même pas haut de gamme, avec un joli boîtier ... l'affectif a en grande partie disparu ...


----------



## greggorynque (14 Juin 2008)

Bas de gamme, le matos intel sous mac je ne suis pas d'accord ! (les macbook sont equipés de procos à 2.4 GHz, va en trouver un sur un PC au meme prix...)

Ensuite, la dépendance au materiel nous garantie une compatibilité parfaite, et c'est un choix d'apple depuis toujours ca fait partie des regles du monde apple, si on est pas d'accord, il ne faut prendre de mac... 

Que apple choissise intel ou PPC cela m'est égal, tant que tout marche, et si apple doit sacrifier le PPC pour faire un OS plus stable et performant, je trouve ca comprehensible, surtout qu'a part quelques applis spécifiques, les intel mettent une branlée sevère au PPC depuis quelques temps déja.

Ce que fait apple, c'est le choix du futur, consolider son OS pour le préparer à recevoir les futures évolutions materielles à venir...

Ah, et l'affectif en informatique, je ne connaissait pas, enfin moi je n'ai pas de nostalgie pour mon pentium I, ni pour ma gameboy


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2008)

Le ppc, aussi bien qu'il est conçu, a plié clairement dans son évolution par rapport à la "merde" d'en face. Coutant très très cher à la boite sur laquelle on tourne. Hé allez on va foutre ce manque d'évolution sur le dos d'apple, toujours&#8230; jamais la faute à IBM. Qui sortent un dérivé du power4 alors que le power5 sort.


----------



## Hedicito (14 Juin 2008)

A mon avis ils le seront, pour ceux d'entre vous qui sont anglophones, j'ai fait une analyse de la rhétorique utilisée dans la page du Snow Leopard sur le site de Apple ici.


----------



## vg93179 (15 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ah, et l'affectif en informatique, je ne connaissait pas, enfin moi je n'ai pas de nostalgie pour mon pentium I, ni pour ma gameboy



C'est parce que tu as oublié l'époque où, nous qui avions des macs, devions justifier le prix de nos machines avec proc G3 cadencées à 500 mhz alors que pour le même prix, on pouvait trouver des PC avec des proc intel ou athlon à  1 ghz... 
"Mais si, les powerpc sont plus puissants à fréquence inférieure, tant de gigaflops, etc. "

Du coup, à force de défendre, on s'attache. 
Du coup, des années après on est nostalgiques...


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

oh mais c'étais vrai, les PPC ont tenu le coup jusqu'a l'arrivée des core2duo... (ils avaient des avantages certains dans certains domaines)

Peu de gens se rendent comptent a quel point intel a réussi son architecture, rendant toute la concurrence obsolète.

AMD rame depuis plusieurs années et n'arrive pas a combler le retard, et IBM à coulé
les C2D sont des processeurs monstrueusement performant, chauffant peu et surtout Extremement rentables pour intel car peu chers a produire. Intel a changé sa formule 1 pour une fusée et à laissé toute la concurence sur place...


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2008)

C'est pas aussi vrai que ça, je pense que le potentiel du Power et ses dérivés est toujours plus intéressant que le x86, mais qu'il n'y a pas une seule boite qui a les moyens d'Intel pour l'exploiter. Motorola était trop petit et IBM pas assez engagé. Quand à AMD, ils ne sont pas non plus autant dans les choux ...

Perso je ne trouve pas que le Core2Duo soit si puissant que ça. Si IBM avait fait son boulot et quand on voit ce que les CELL 1 et 2 sont capable de faire (Cell 2 deux fois plus performant qu'un Core2Quad Intel en calcul ça montre le potentiel), ils auraient pu faire des G6 ou G7 de folie. Mais ça ne les intéressent pas d'en vendre si peu avec seulement Apple et quelques millions d'UC quand il se vend 300 millions de X86 (je compte Intel et AMD) cette année. C'est le nombre qui à gagné, pas la techno ...

Bref, Apple est rentré dans le rang (c'est le dernier d'ailleurs), et voilà c'est Intel à fond, même si j'aime pas spécialement (désolé le X86 il n'y a pas plus vieillot, optimisé ou pas). Mais je ne reste pas coincé avec mes vieilles machines, j'ai déjà deux Mac Intel. On est parti pour une longue période, et comme pour Crosoft, le monopole d'Intel n'est pas prêt de tomber ...

Je suis comme tout le monde, j'apprécie plus de puissance, comme il n'y a pas de G6, je prend le Core2Duo, et je pourrais utiliser les prochains OS. Il est clair que Léopard est loin d'être au top sur Intel et ce Snow Leopard sera bienvenu 

Je préfère en effet avoir moins de nouveautés (quand je vois comment je dépanne à distance avec le partage iChat, Windows est loin de cette facilité  ) et vraiment un truc optimisé aux petits oignons pour qu'on puisse moins regretter le PPC, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui à cause de la médiocre gestion mémoire sur Intel.

La transition n'est pas encore tout à fait finie, et c'est normal (je suis impatient comme les autres que ça tourne nickel et c'est pour ça que je suis un peu sévère). Je voudrais bien voir en combien d'années Microsoft serait capable de porter son OS et ses logiciels sur un autre processeur tout en gardant la compatibilité avec les anciennes applis ... je crois qu'on rigolerait un bon coup !!!


----------



## iota (15 Juin 2008)

Salut.



melaure a dit:


> Si IBM avait fait son boulot et quand on voit ce que les CELL 1 et 2 sont capable de faire (Cell 2 deux fois plus performant qu'un Core2Quad Intel en calcul ça montre le potentiel), ils auraient pu faire des G6 ou G7 de folie.


Hum, le Cell dispose d'une très bonne architecture, mais c'est un processeur très particulier (et pas forcément un bon processeur généraliste). Très difficile à programmer qui plus est.



greggorynque a dit:


> AMD rame depuis plusieurs années et n'arrive pas a combler le retard, et *IBM à coulé*


Non pas vraiment... IBM est positionné sur un marché différent, c'est tout.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (15 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Motorola était trop petit et IBM pas assez engagé.



:mouais:

Ils n'en avaient strictement plus rien à foutre, disons les choses clairement. Ils préféraient s'occuper de secteurs beaucoup plus rentables, plutôt que d'Apple (qui en plus se comportait souvent comme un petit enfant capricieux).

Le trio Apple / Freescale / IBM ressemblait plutôt à un avion en difficulté, en train de se crasher. Apple ne s'en serait pas sorti indemne, contrairement aux deux autres.

Quand à AMD, que je saches, cette société n'était pas en difficulté à l'époque. Ses problèmes sont venus plus tard, et se sont amplifiés au fil du temps (notamment avec le rachat d'ATI).

On ne va pas quand même pleurnicher si Apple a finalement misé sur le bon cheval. C'est dingue, ça.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

Non les probèmes d'AMD sont arrivés a la sortie des coreduo, c'est à peu près au même moment qu'apple à changé de fabricant.

Et oui, IBM n'a pas encore coulé, mais pour moi ils ont plongé la tête la première, en quittant le marché des microprocesseurs grand public, ils se privent d'une manne importante et surtout quittent le marché le plusen évolution actuellement.

Ensuite le Cell, je pense egalment que ce processeur est bien trop particulier pour etre utilisé dans des ordinateurs personnels. D'ailleurs ils en ont mis un dans la PS3 que personne n'arrive à utiliser correctement...


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ensuite le Cell, je pense egalment que ce processeur est bien trop particulier pour etre utilisé dans des ordinateurs personnels. D'ailleurs ils en ont mis un dans la PS3 que personne n'arrive à utiliser correctement...



Oui mais c'est quand même la preuve de leur savoir faire. D'ailleurs étonnement Intel s'est vite fait dégagé du marché de console ou la puissance de calcul prime sur tout ... Si les dérivés du Power en CELL sont aussi performant, je ne vois pas pourquoi le PPC n'aurait pas pu évoluer autant ...

Sinon pour AMD, vous les enterrez un peu vite quand même. Ok sur certains marchés ils vont pas bien, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. Leurs parts de marchés ne sont pas encore vraiment en baisse. En attendant, si on se prend un monopole total d'Intel, on le payera cher après car ils feront beaucoup moins d'efforts et un jour les processeurs seront conçus comme Vista !!! 

Désolé, je n'aime pas cette hypothèse ... Il faut qu'AMD se ressaisisse et trouve le moyen de bouler Intel !

Enfin que ce soit l'un ou l'autre, c'est de toute façon du x86, un truc inventé dans les années 70, c'est tout dire ...


----------



## divoli (15 Juin 2008)

Moi non plus, je n'aime pas les situations de monopole. Mais bon, on ne va quand même pas miser sur des tocards sous prétexte que l'on aime pas Intel.

Oui, je sais, j'exagère un peu.


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'aime pas les situations de monopole. Mais bon, on ne va quand même pas miser sur des tocards sous prétexte que l'on aime pas Intel.
> 
> Oui, je sais, j'exagère un peu.



IBM ou AMD tocard ?

J'aimerais bien être un tocard alors !!! 

J'aimerais bien savoir combien Intel utilise de brevet IBM dans ses processeurs ...

Désolé, j'admire ceux qui inventent, pas ceux qui copient ou ré-utilisent ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir combien Intel utilise de brevet IBM dans ses processeurs ...
> 
> Désolé, j'admire ceux qui inventent, pas ceux qui copient ou ré-utilisent ...



tu devrais faire une petite recherche sur le net et voir combien de brevets Apple a viole alors


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2008)

Histoire de recentrer le sujet sur Snow Leopard.. 

Et MacPlus propose un résumé de l'article.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est moche pour les Mac Power PC - encore que Leopard tourne sur ces machines - mais j'attends surtout de voir quels gains en performance on va avoir sur les Mac Intel.


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> mais j'attends surtout de voir quels gains en performance on va avoir sur les Mac Intel.



apparement, les demos faites par Bertrand Serlet à la WWDC etaient impressionnantes d'un point de vue rapidité  (je connais quelqu'un qui y a assisté)


----------



## greggorynque (16 Juin 2008)

Je ne pense pas que la fluidité des applications tierces sera amélioré de beaucoup, par contre il y a de fortes chances que le finder prenne un sacré coup de jeune !


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

si  (enfin, apple va pousser les developpeurs a passer a cocoa (inciter... fortement ))
et s'ils passent a cocoa, ont peut aussi esperer une amélioration 
d'autant plus que le systeme va mieux gerer les ressources, ca sera benefique pour tout le monde! (la moindre application qui demande une ressource est prise en charge par GrandCentral)


----------



## greggorynque (16 Juin 2008)

interessant alors !

la suite CS3 utilise déja cocoa, non ?


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

non
en fait... y'en a pas des masses des applis qui utilisent Cocoa!
FCP est carbonisé
la CS3 aussi (pas Soundbooth et pas Lightroom je crois)
Office, je sais pas
aperture, je sais pas
en fait, je sais pas pour les autres  (une partie de la suite Final Cut Studio doit etre en carbon, et pareil pour les apps CS3 (sauf exceptions)
la principale est l'age de l'application (faut tout re-coder, tu peux pas le faire en deux jours). une appli jeune (lightroom) a ete codée directement en cocoa (pas d'antécédents)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Merci tucpasquic pour ces infos !


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

c'etait un moyen pour te dire de changer d'avatar 
c'est pas que je l'aime pas  mais c'est ce point noir, ca me faire croire que j'ai un pixel mort :affraid:


----------



## greggorynque (16 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Office, je sais pas



Office est codé en basic  sincèrement, c'est indécent comme cette appli peut être lourde (bon la 2004 sur macintel c'étais carrément le calvaire)

Le pire c'est que iwork et openoffice sont également très lourds en proportion des fonctions utilisées...


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2008)

iWork: lourd... en utilisation ou lourd en poids?
pour le poids c'est normal car il y a les templates... (quoique, pas sur en fait )


----------



## noche84 (17 Juin 2008)

Vu le temps qu'il leur a fallu pour sortir Office 2008 qui, d'après eux, devait être ré-écrit totalement... J'espère bien qu'ils l'ont fait en Cocoa...

D'un autre côté Adobe avait aussi dit qu'ils mettaient du temps à le sortir pour MacTel car écrire pour Intel blabla... Or ils ont sorti une version carbon encore... Faut-il pas avoir un grain 

Ca fait un bail qu'Apple pousse à utiliser Cocoa... Avec de plus en plus de véhémence à chaque WWDC... Faut-ils supprimer le support carbon pour que les développeurs comprennent ?

Et le ponpon c'est, bien évidemment, Final cut pro... Produit d'Apple... Faites ce que je dis mais pas ce que je fais ;-)


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2008)

sans etre developpeur, je veux bien admettre que porter des apps de ce genre en cocoa, c'est pas une affaire de quelques jours 
apres, que ca traine, c'est autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Comme ça ?


----------



## noche84 (17 Juin 2008)

Oui bah, qu'ils mettent le temps qu'il faut... Mais quitte a avoir rendu leur application Universal Binary, ils auraient pu faire tout d'un coup et pas devoir tout recommencer... D'ici quelques années on annoncera l'abandon de Carbon avec un "Rosetta-carbon" en attendant la transition... 

Eeeeenfin ( soupir ) ...


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Oui bah, qu'ils mettent le temps qu'il faut... Mais quitte a avoir rendu leur application Universal Binary, ils auraient pu faire tout d'un coup et pas devoir tout recommencer... D'ici quelques années on annoncera l'abandon de Carbon avec un "Rosetta-carbon" en attendant la transition...
> 
> Eeeeenfin ( soupir ) ...



Comment ça ? Je ne peux plus utiliser MacDraw 1 et MacWrite 1 sur mon MBP ? Que je suis triste ...


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2008)

Il y a quelque chose de paradoxal à l'abandon du PPC. En effet, Leopard fonctionne plutôt bien sur les Mac/PPC (je l'ai sur un iBook et un PowerBook) : on pourrait donc estimer que le rendre plus véloce ne peut que le rendre _encore plus_ agréable à l'utilisateur de Mac/PPC.

Dans les optimisations à apporter à leur OS, je pense que les développeurs d'Apple vont s'attaquer à différents niveaux : il ne faudrait pas croire que les seules optimisations seraient d'utiliser les capacités des GPU modernes. En général, une bonne revue de code se situant au simple niveau C/Objective C par exemple (donc pas au niveau du code machine lié à l'architecture) permettrait d'améliorer divers éléments du système, améliorations bénéfiques à tous les utilisateurs de Mac, quelle qu'en soit l'architecture.

En bref, il faut vraiment être crédule pour croire que les seules optimisations seraient liées étroitement à l'architecture. C'est du simple discours marketing. La plus grande partie du système est écrite dans un langage qui permet de s'abstraire du matériel : améliorer ceci rendrait service à tous !

Apple a, jusqu'à présent, très bien montré qu'elle sait produire un système dont certaines fonctionnalités sont automatiquement dés/activées en fonction du matériel sur lequel il tourne (ah ! l'effet goutte de Dashboard ...) ce qui est parfois frustrant, d'ailleurs. Donc un système ayant des optimisations en fonction du matériel ne serait pas une nouveauté, non plus.

Il eût été plus franc de la part d'Apple de dire clairement les choses ["rien à cirer des arriérés ayant un matériel de plus de trois ans"] que de raconter des sornettes hypocrites sur le sujet. Je me dis (de plus en plus souvent) qu'il est heureux que OS X soit aussi bien car sinon ça switcherait assez rapidement dans l'autre sens.

Reste à savoir quel sera le prix de cette petite arnaque : le prix habituel serait assez inconvenant [à moins que de nouvelles fonctionnalités n'apparaissent, comme cerises sur le gateau].


----------



## divoli (17 Juin 2008)

Je ne suis pas suffisamment compétent pour en juger, mais je suppose que Apple ne veut pas continuer à devoir assumer sur OS X 4 codes correspondant à chaque type d'architecture (PPC G4 32 bit, PPC G5 64 bit, CD 32 bit, C2D 64 bit), ça devient lourdingue et c'est déjà bien que ça marche. J'espère ne pas dire de grosse bêtise, mais je pense que c'est ça.

Concernant le prix de la future version Snow Leopard, ce n'est qu'une petite partie du problème. Cette transition risque une nouvelle fois d'amener son lot d'incompatibilités logicielles, et il faudra là aussi remettre la main à la poche. Lors de la dernière transition (Tiger ---> Leopard), les nécessaires mises-à-jour de FMP et de TTP m'avaient couté à elles-seules plus chères que Leopard en pack familial. Je pense que cette fois, ce sera sans moi.


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2008)

Je peux comprendre qu'ils stoppe le 32 bits un jour (quoique c'est pas forcément une bonne nouvelle pour tous les développeurs, surtout ceux qui font du multi-plateforme), mais j'espère qu'ils gardent du PPC 64 bits en labo, juste pour voir 

Coté Intel, on verra bien si les modèles 32 bits sont encore nombreux, alors ...

Bompi n'a pas tord sur le niveau du code concerné par l'upgrade, et franchement après 3 semaines sous Leopard, une personne que j'ai fait migrer sur son PB G4 est ravie. J'ai même l'impression que les applis prennent moins de mémoire que sur Intel ...

Pour le coût, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, ce sera 129 euros ...


----------



## divoli (17 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Coté Intel, on verra bien si les modèles 32 bits sont encore nombreux, alors ...



Euh... Ils sont encore très récents.

Et puis, la politique d'Apple est devenue une valse à deux temps. Une grosse màj matérielle, puis une grosse màj logicielle, puis une grosse màj matérielle... Une alternance qui va en s'accélérant, et qui incite les gens à dépenser de plus en plus...


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2008)

Un exemple d'optimisation qui rend les choses plus agréables sans être bien complexe à mener en terme d'architecture : la gestion de la mémoire. Leopard me semble cette fois-ci enfin convenable sur ce point, puisque, pour une utilisation exactement équivalente, avec la même configuration et un système censément plus gourmand, je vois le swap évoluer plus rationnellement.

J'admets bien volontiers que PPC/x86 et 32/64 bits générent une certaine complexité mais ce n'est pas la totalité du problème. On peut imaginer des optimisations côté Spotlight, Time Machine, ordonnancement etc. ZFS ne requiert en rien d'être en x86/64b ...

Quant à devoir racheter une nouvelle fois des licences de logiciel, c'est effectivement un peu dur à encaisser [sauf pour les vendeurs qui, eux, encaisseront volontiers ]. Il est clair que ce procédé pourrait s'apparenter à la tonte des moutons.

Je crains que pour les 129 &#8364; tu n'aies raison ... 

PS 1 : Il est plaisant de constater qu'un logiciel, sur lequel Apple compte beaucoup et donc est prête à quelques concessions, est Safari. L'exemple même d'optimisation logicielle qui, indépendamment de l'architecture, rend un binaire beaucoup plus véloce ; pourtant il s'agit de graphisme, malgré tout, non ?
PS 2 : il existe des systèmes fonctionnant correctement sur une foultitude de plates-formes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

10.6 : le ZFS par défaut ?

Le fait qu'il soit bien plus rapide que Leopard et qu'il ne tourne que sur les Mac Intel semble se confirmer.

Pour le reste (prix et disponibilité) , ce ne sont que des rumeurs.


----------



## iota (17 Juin 2008)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas suffisamment compétent pour en juger, mais je suppose que Apple ne veut pas continuer à devoir assumer sur OS X 4 codes correspondant à chaque type d'architecture (PPC G4 32 bit, PPC G5 64 bit, CD 32 bit, C2D 64 bit), ça devient lourdingue et c'est déjà bien que ça marche. J'espère ne pas dire de grosse bêtise, mais je pense que c'est ça.


Je ne pense pas qu'il existe 4 versions des sources de Leopard.
C'est plus une question de compilation (4 versions de binaires) et c'est au niveau du compilateur que ce joue l'optimisation.

La preuve, le code du kernel de l'iPhone est à 100% identique à celui de Leopard (voir WWDC).

Après, il y a peut-être quelques portions de code en assembleur pour des besoins spécifiques, mais ça doit être anecdotique.

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2008)

Sinon, vous imaginez la quantité de sources qu'il faudrait pour NetBSD, Linux et consorts ... ?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Juin 2008)

Petite question d'un user Pc qyui s'intérroge sur le régime des applications dans SL :



> En passant c'est zarb les tailles initiales indiquées, c'est énorme. Par exemple au niveau de IChat, trillian fait 28Mo comme MSN Messenger, Pidgin fait 26Mo. Donc 111mo c'est énorme a la base. Pareil pour mail, il représente quasiment la moitié de office 2007 pro en terme de taille donc largement plus qu'un outlook.
> Après je n'ai pas touché aux logiciels cités donc je peux pas dire mais ca me parais quand même énorme.


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2008)

bah, a la place de tout mettre dans application support, ils mettent tout dans les apps 
non? (enfin, y'en a une partie dans Application Support)

m'enfin, apres un coup de XSlimmer, les apps sont toutes petites (ok, ca abime les paquets dans certaines cas, mais c'est un exemple )
Mail pese 45Mo chez moi par ex.  et iChat 14.2Mo
bref, je garde Intel Only+Anglais+Francais
 le passage au tout Intel doit y etre pour quelque chose


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Juin 2008)

Une tentative de réponse de ma part sans vraiment m'y connaître :



> Cela peut paraître énorme c'est vrais mais quand tu vois MSN et iChat c'est quand même le jour et la nuit en terme dévolution. iChat est bien plus évolué sur tous les points (sauf les jeux lol), plus la peine d'envoyer de fichier pour les montrer, vidéos, photos, document divers (exel, powerpoint etc etc), film, musique, tout se faire en visuel sans avoir à envoyer quoi que ce soit. La fonction partage d'écran est aussi bien mieux foutue, il y a aussi le partage iPhoto, iTune, etc etc... Tout est bien mieux foutue et plus évolué, après cela me paraîtrais logique qu'il y ait plus de "code" et donc un peu plus lourd. Mais il faut voir que c'est une application qui marche aussi sur PPC, ce code (en plus) est là pour faire fonctionner tout ça sur ces processeurs, ils ont aparemment enlevé tout ça ce qui allègerait les choses. Après ils ont peut-être même tout réécrit je sais pas...



Une réaction à cela du même utilisateur... 



> En même temps, les binaires ppc ne s'installent pas sur un pc x86 non? (sauf si les binaires x86 n'existent pas). Ca serait débile.
> Sinon c'est pas parce qu'une fonctionnalité est mieux foutue qu'elle prend plus de place. En terme de fonctionnalités ca reste plus ou moins comparable grosso modo. Donc un facteur x4 me parait énorme. Ou alors ils utilisaient des images en bitmap non compressé.


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2008)

dans les fichers ressources, tu trouves  du png (pas mal) mais aussi des morceaux en psd D) bref, un peu de tout (et puis, il y a trois etats par boutons )
le code PPC et le Code Intel s'installe ensemble lorsque c'est une application UB, une application Intel ou un application PPC 'pur' ne trimbalent qu'un code, c'est pour ca qu'elles sont plus 'legere' (ce qui ne veut rien dire, Office etait super leger dans les version precedentes (20/30Mo) mais tout etait dans des dossiers.. juste a coté  (ce qui en faisait l'application grand public la plus ch*... a desinstaller )
Les applications 'slimmées' (ou tu enleves le code PPC & les langues inutiles pour toi), tu peux revenir a cette taille.... ce qui veut dire que:
1) apple livre peut etre sa beta en anglais uniquement
2) comme c'est intel+anglais uniquement... ceci explique peut etre cela
3) pt'et qu'ils ont mis de ressources communes? (donc ca deporte le poids dans Application Support)
bref


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juin 2008)

Si la réduction n'est liée qu'à la livraison du seul code Intel avec seulement une ou deux langues, cela fait bien léger quand même.

Si j'ai bien compris, la réduction de la taille va plus loin et permet une amélioration des performances.

Bon après, on ne sait vraiment pas grand chose pour l'heure sur cette nouvelle version...


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2008)

reste que lorsque B. Serlet a parlé de Leopard et des boites de dev qu'ils distribuaient... il a ete indiqué que c'etait une alpha (ou presque)
je pense donc que ce qu'on voit de leopard, hormis la rapidité (en partie due a LLVM je crois), c'est 'juste' de la recompilation, et non pas de l'optimisation 'reelle' comme ce qui va rentrer en dvp (jusqu'a la sortie de SnowLeopard)


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2008)

D'après les premiers retours, le système serait BEAUCOUP plus performant !


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2008)

oui, mais d'apres les dires de B. Serlet lors de la conf, ce n'est que de la recompilation avec LLVM. Il n'y a pas encore eu (beaucoup?) de remaniement du systeme pour cette optimisation.
Par contre, j'ai un ami qui a assisté a cette conf, et, oui, le systeme parrait _vraiment_ plus rapide/reactif!


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> D'après les premiers retours, le système serait BEAUCOUP plus performant !



Bah on nous refait le coup à chaque fois.

Et puis je serais curieux de savoir comment certains font leur test, aussi. S'ils comparent vraiment les deux versions de l'OS dans les mêmes conditions.

Bref, par expérience, par méfiance et par lassitude, je préfère rester prudent sur le terme "beaucoup".



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai un ami qui a assisté a cette conf, et, oui, le systeme parrait _vraiment_ plus rapide/reactif!



Comme quoi, on peut facilement se faire entuber pendant une conférence...


----------



## lifenight (26 Juin 2008)

Le mieux serait d'installer cette beta preview, de se faire son opinion soi-même et de la partager.

Je me tâte :rateau:


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Comme quoi, on peut facilement se faire entuber pendant une conférence...



il a aussi le disque 



lifenight a dit:


> Le mieux serait d'installer cette beta preview, de se faire son opinion soi-même et de la partager.
> 
> Je me tâte :rateau:



oui, moi aussi, mais... ca va te bousiller tes index Spotlight, c'est la seule chose qui me retienne  (oui, ca va les recreer sur chacun de tes volumes montés, meme en bootant depuis un iPod  (et pas moyen de demonter les disques avant de booter...)
bref


----------



## divoli (26 Juin 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Le mieux serait d'installer cette beta preview, de se faire son opinion soi-même et de la partager.
> 
> Je me tâte :rateau:



Il y en a plein qui l'on fait, des développeurs officiels et des pseudo-développeurs officieux, du temps de Leopard. 

Il y a parfois un manque de méthode et de sérieux.

Je n'ai plus aucune confiance dans ce que je pourrais en lire, cette fois concernant SL.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> il a aussi le disque



Ben il me le refilera, son disque, que je puisse constater par moi-même...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2008)

CReate torrent


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juin 2008)

C'est sûr que si une simple recompilation améliore vraiment les performances, qu'est-ce que ce sera s'ils font un vrai travail de fond en plus !

Mais je crois qu'il faut effectivement éviter de s'emballer....


----------



## greggorynque (27 Juin 2008)

Mais manifestement le travail de fond est présent dans ce snow léopard !


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas suffisamment compétent pour en juger, mais je suppose que Apple ne veut pas continuer à devoir assumer sur OS X 4 codes correspondant à chaque type d'architecture (PPC G4 32 bit, PPC G5 64 bit, CD 32 bit, C2D 64 bit), ça devient lourdingue et c'est déjà bien que ça marche. J'espère ne pas dire de grosse bêtise, mais je pense que c'est ça.
> 
> Concernant le prix de la future version Snow Leopard, ce n'est qu'une petite partie du problème. Cette transition risque une nouvelle fois d'amener son lot d'incompatibilités logicielles, et il faudra là aussi remettre la main à la poche. Lors de la dernière transition (Tiger ---> Leopard), les nécessaires mises-à-jour de FMP et de TTP m'avaient couté à elles-seules plus chères que Leopard en pack familial. Je pense que cette fois, ce sera sans moi.




Qu'est-ce donc, FMP et TTP


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> CReate torrent


GiveMeTheDVD


----------



## divoli (27 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Qu'est-ce donc, FMP et TTP



FileMaker Pro et TechTool Pro.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

Mon pauvre, travailler sur FMP&#8230;


----------



## divoli (27 Juin 2008)

Pas le choix, et ça fait huit ans que ça dure...


----------



## relaxx (29 Juin 2008)

salut,
ben je trouve la démarche d'optimisation pour la gamme de processeur principale cohérente avec la démarche d'apple et ce que j'attends d'eux.
après pour les risc bon ben ça demande une démarche spécifique qui ne peut couvrir l'intégralité de la game apple. Les utilisateurs auront intérêt à terme à se contenter d'un os d'époque qui reste correcte pour un paquet de temps pour un usage standard et quant à des usages plus spécifiques (calculs, orentation serveur) il y a de l'os libre qui maintenant gère "assez" bien le matériel devenu plus classique. Au pire apple pourrait proposer du driver de qualité (mais ça serait de la générosité pure) pour de la distribition bsd ou linux. Ce qui conduirait ces utilisateurs pointus à basculer vers du précompilé optimisé pour du powerpc ou bien une distrubution  à compilation paramétrable (par contre la code source est rarement préoptimisé donc ls gains ne sont aps forcément tarnscendant), dans ce cas ce sont plûtot les recherches de stabilité qui seront bien servie car la branche stable s'imposera, sinon sous gentoo vous allez recompiler en permanence.
suant à la maintenance ppc toute la partie qui relève du libre (et elle est importante) devrait être faite pour un cout minimum par apple (quand on y regarde de près beaucoup sont des maj de mysql, apache, java, etc...) à ma limite une communauté open sources pourrait voir le jour pour cela.
Pour revenir à OS X j'espère que rosetta participera au relifting de compilation et d'optimisation du code.


----------



## fantomx6 (29 Juin 2008)

Les possesseurs de PPC ne sont pas content mais il faut réfléchir à une chose :

1) Depuis combien de temps vous utilisez votre PPC ?

2) Combien de version d' OS X à t' il pu utiliser ?

Imaginez un utilisateur Windows qui doit changer de PC à pratiquement à chaque nouvelle version de l'OS ?

Les PC sont moins chers (pour combien de temps encore ?) mais faut en changer plus souvent.

Et puis aujourd'hui les possesseurs de PPC ont amorti leur investissement matériel ou sont en passe de le faire.


----------



## divoli (29 Juin 2008)

Bah il y avait encore des Mac PPC en vente début 2006. Et il n'y a pas de nouvelle version de Windows tous les 18 mois...


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah il y avait encore des Mac PPC en vente début 2006. Et il n'y a pas de nouvelle version de Windows tous les 18 mois...



Loin de là et un Mac est censé ne pas être trop dépassé au bout de 5 ans ...

Si on tient le raisonnement du renouvellement rapide à la PC, dans ce cas il faut libérer la plateforme. Plus de monopole Apple sur le matos !!!


----------



## greggorynque (30 Juin 2008)

heuuuu 10 ans en informatique certains rêvent je crois, 6/7 ans c'est eja très honorable pour une machine qui doit pouvoir suivre les évolutios de son temps.

Il y a 10 ans, il n'y avais pas de Wifi, que de l'USB1 (et encore pas toujours) , des processeurs monoceurs souvent associés a 256 de ram, des ecrans cathodiques, des lecteurs disquettes, ect...

que l'on puisse les garder pour l'utilisation qu'on en faisait avant certes, mais s'il vous plait arrettons de penser que mettre le dernir macos sur osn G3 lui apportera une nouvelle jeunesse au contraire...

Les PC d'il y a 10 ans, ont leur laisse windows 2000 car il est 2 fois plusleger que XP...

Ceci est valable sous mac, les machines apple peuvent durer 10 ans bien sur, mais il ne faut pas esperer continuer a la faire evoluer pendant tout ce temps !

Si on garde sa machine, on la met a jour et on l'évolue pendant 5 ans, et après on la garder telle quelle car elle commencera à être sacrément dépassée...

Je n'ai pas dit que les G5 dual core sont dépasés, seulement qu'ils appartiennent à ue vielle génération de produit, qui continuera a fonctionner parfaitement avec leopard (certains gardent même tiger ...)

Si je comprend la frustration que peut representer le fait de ne pas avoir le dernier dernier mac os sur un G3, ce n'est pas pour autant que je suis d'accord...

De plus, si apple fait bien on boulot, on trouvera moins d'incompatibilités entre 10.5 et 10.6 qu'il n'y en a eu avec 10.4 et alors tout le monde sera heureux...

Les PPC avec un systèmes mur sur leur machines
les macintel qui aurunt un système enfin a la hauteur des processeurs qu'ils embarquent...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Juin 2008)

Léopard marche très bien, notamment je vous conseille l'achat du dernier I Create avec un tutorial pour optimiser les machines.

Heureux possesseur d'un PB 12', d'un MacBook (enfin maintenant il est à Madame), d'un MBP Penryn et d'un magnifique Imac Alu, je compte bien conserver mon PB 12' pendant quelques années, en espérant des améliorations le temps de la mise en place, et puis il ne faut désespérer après tout il peut y avoir de nouvelles mises à jour après la mise en place de snow léopard. Dans le mesure ou les fonctions essentielles des PPC sont compatibles avec les besoins des utilisateurs, il n'y a pas à mon sens de raison d'être en colère.

Bien sur je continue de militer pour la commercialisation d'un MBP 12', mon rêve :

MBP 12' écran LED, poids 2,1 kg, 4Go de RAM, Processeur 2,4 GHZ, DD 320 GO en 7200 T, pour 2000 . A ce compte là j'achète, sinon je garde mon PB jusqu'à sa limite (2015 ?)

A moins qu'une nouvelle génération de MacBook Air avec de vrais capacité de stockage soit envisageable.


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> De plus, si apple fait bien on boulot, on trouvera moins d'incompatibilités entre 10.5 et 10.6 qu'il n'y en a eu avec 10.4 et alors tout le monde sera heureux...



Ca tenait plus au fait que Leopard est sorti alors qu'il n'était pas fini !!! Apple a voulu aller trop sans avoir les ressources en développeur pour fignoler le produit.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2008)

Laissons de côté les aigreurs sur Leopard, et revenons-en aux _rumeurs_ sur son successeur.

Merci.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2008)

Tu parles de brebis et je parlais de la tonte des moutons : nous sommes sur la même longueur d'onde ... 

Il est assez amusant de constater qu'alors que M$ est obligé de supporter (à tous les sens du terme ...) XP jusqu'en 2014, Apple ne supportera plus des machines sorties en 2005.

On va me rétorquer que cela n'a rien à voir et qu'il est préférable de ne pas assurer de compatibilité pour du matériel obsolète. Mais le discours d'Apple sur les qualités supposées de SL ne sont pas tant sur le matériel que sur le logiciel. L'utilisation de LLVM rajoute d'ailleurs une couche d'abstraction qui permet d'optimiser le code en tant que tel plus qu'en fonction du matériel.

Bref : SL devrait tourner _mieux_ sur le matériel sur lequel Leopard tourne actuellement. On ne voit donc pas pourquoi il faudrait se débarrasser de ce dernier, pas vrai ? Les cartes graphiques ne sont pas assez performantes pour les optimisations ? On s'en fout puisque la version actuelle du système convient. Et on peut _quand même_ profiter des optimisations du système sous-jacent (UNIX), ce qui n'est pas rien.

Je pense que c'est définitivement du foutage de gueule : si on est capable d'optimiser Safari pour toutes les plates-formes, il est vraisemblable que l'on puisse optimiser son système, même partiellement, pour plusieurs plates-formes aussi.

Seulement voilà : OS X, c'est captif. Safari _a contrario_ fait partie de la stratégie de conquête d'Apple et est livré gratuitement sur plusieurs plates-formes, au même titre que iTunes ou QuickTime : Ouinedoze, Tiger, Leopard ...


----------



## greggorynque (30 Juin 2008)

Les deux principales améliorations de 10.6 sont *grand central* et *open CL* Deux amméliorations quasi inutiles sur PPC 

puisque très peu d'entre eux sont muticoeurs et très peu d'entre eux possèdent des cartes graphiques correctes (ou récentes pouvent utiliser des instructions d'aujourd'hui...)

Cela et rien que cela justifie de ne pas dévelloper snow leopard sur PPC


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tu parles de brebis et je parlais de la tonte des moutons : nous sommes sur la même longueur d'onde ...
> 
> Il est assez amusant de constater qu'alors que M$ est obligé de supporter (à tous les sens du terme ...) XP jusqu'en 2014, Apple ne supportera plus des machines sorties en 2005.



Un des principaux reproches qu'ont fait les PCistes à l'égard de Vista, et qui explique en partie son échec commercial, c'est qu'il laissait de coté bon nombre de machines assez récentes, en particulier les PC bas de gamme et les (ultra) portables. D'où le fait de voir XP perdurer.
Les MacUser sont, eux, il me semble, plus attachés à la Pomme, et plus enclin à remettre à chaque fois les mains à la poche, sans trop rouspéter...

Donc je ne me fais guère d'illusion concernant les ppc; la venue de SL ne fait que signer leur disparition...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

Le sujet est très intéressant, et les gens intéressés !

Maintenant, l'abandon du PPC fait des émules...
J'ai regardé la dernière fois 1h27 de keynote Stve Jobs, et c'était lors du dévoilement public de l'abandon PowerPC pour les procos Intel...

Il avait bien fait ramarqué le rapport "puissance par Watt", qui était de l'ordre de 7.2x plus important sur un _*Core Duo*_.
Imaginez sur un Core2Duo Penryn 2.5Ghz en 45nm couplé à Montevina...

Pour le Cell, c'est un très bon proco, mais il est vrai qu'il est très difficile à programmer...les éditeurs et les dévellopeurs (Activision par exemple) ont indiqué être à 30% de la capacité de la console, dû aux difficultés de programmations "processorales" . Mais regardez un CoD4 sur PS3 ou un MGS4, un GTA4, et on voit que c'est pas encore trop mal ! 

Reste que l'abandon du PowerPC est logique. Trop de temps passé, trop de difficulté de compatibilité avec Intel C2D, de la programmation en quadruple exemplaire, des perfs. en retraits etc...

Pour les rumeurs Snow Leopard, j'ai entendu qu'il était 50% plus rapide que 10.5...à vérifier dès 2009.
Pour le prix, je table sur 79&#8364; pour la boîte une license 10.6.1.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Moi je pense plutôt a 129euros 
Car ils vont devoir tout refaire pour adapter le système au ppc


----------



## nicolasf (30 Juin 2008)

S'ils avaient voulu faire un vrai nouveau système, façon Tiger ou Leopard, ils n'auraient pas choisi un nom aussi proche du système actuel, et ils auraient insisté sur des nouveautés fonctionnelles. il est clair, à mon avis, que c'est une mise à jour très différente et elle devra l'être aussi par son prix.

En même temps, et comme toujours, on ne sait quasiment rien de Snow Leopard. Rien ne dit qu'il n'y aura pas de nouvelles fonctions finalement...


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il avait bien fait ramarqué le rapport "puissance par Watt", qui était de l'ordre de 7.2x plus important sur un _*Core Duo*_.
> Imaginez sur un Core2Duo Penryn 2.5Ghz en 45nm couplé à Montevina...



C'est encore une comparaison foireuse de fan d'Intel ça. 

Tu compares à des PPC qui ont plusieurs années. Mais la réalité de l'utilisation ce n'est pas ça, c'est que nos machines consomment plus. Regarde comment la puissance des alimentations à gonflée depuis le passage à Intel. C'est plus puissant parce que ce sont des procs plus récent mais ils consomment plus que les anciennes machines. Un Mini PPC consommait en moyenne 20 Watts (mesure faite sur un instrument), et coté Intel c'est bien au dessus de ça. Ok on a beaucoup de puissance mais ne donne pas la fausse impression que nos machines consomment moins, c'est faux !

Les Macs commencent à avoir des alimentations dignes des autres PC, donc mauvaises pour la facture EDF ...

Maintenant si tu veux comparer des processeurs juste sur le critère puissance par watt, le CELL 2 met une très très grosse torniole au Core2Duo ...

Le coté économie d'énerge chez Intel, ce n'est que du marketing et de la fanfaronnade ...

(et peut-être que tu ne suis pas l'actualité freescale parce que maintenant c'est dans le domaine de l'informatique industrielle, mais leurs dernier procs consomment mais vraiment que dalle. L'architecture PPC a vraiment été pensée dans ce sens, pas le x86).


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Juin 2008)

Question : est-ce que les applications actuelles comme photoshop par exemple (qui n'est pas 64 Bits justement comme le sera pas non plus la CS4) fonctionnent sur SL ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2008)

Pour rebondir: peu de regrets sur le fait que le futur Leopard ne prenne plus en charge les PPC.



> La décision d'Apple de ne pas prendre en charge les PowerPC dans Snow Leopard ne vous émeut guère. Vous êtes 65 % à penser que cette décision est dans l'air du temps.
> 
> Vous êtes seulement 7 % à juger cette décision inacceptable. D'autres (23 %) estiment que cette décision intervient un peu tôt.



Plus de 6500 votes: on peut sans trop se mouiller affirmer que le vote est assez représentatif. Le résultat étonnera sûrement certains...


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour rebondir: peu de regrets sur le fait que le futur Leopard ne prenne plus en charge les PPC.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus de 6500 votes: on peut sans trop se mouiller affirmer que le vote est assez représentatif. Le résultat étonnera sûrement certains...



Réprésentatif du forum, pas des macusers en général, dont la plupart ne fréquentent pas les sites Macs, voir ne savent même pas qu'ils existent ...

Oubliez pas qu'on est une population particulière.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Réprésentatif du forum, pas des macusers en général, dont la plupart ne fréquentent pas les sites Macs, voir ne savent même pas qu'ils existent ...
> 
> Oubliez pas qu'on est une population particulière.



J'essaie de m'investir pleinement dans mes projets ! 
Ainsi je suis sur:
-Mac4ever.
-MacGénération.
-MacOSteam.
-MacPlus (pas inscrit encore).
-Mac-forums.
-MacRumors aussi...
-Fan-de-Mac.

Et ma foi, j'en suis ravi ! 
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/news.php?id=5083

Ah oui: ça.







Cure d'amaigrissement...


----------



## nicolasf (30 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Réprésentatif du forum, pas des macusers en général, dont la plupart ne fréquentent pas les sites Macs, voir ne savent même pas qu'ils existent ...
> 
> Oubliez pas qu'on est une population particulière.



Quand on sait que les sondages habituels se font sur des échantillons souvent six fois moins importants, même si le facteur "MacGeneration" joue certainement, je pense que l'on peut quand même dire que c'est représentatif. Évidemment, ça reste un sondage... 

Ce qui aurait été intéressant de voir, mais impossible dans le cadre de ce sondage-là, c'est s'il y a un lien entre switch récent et absence de nostalgie voire encouragement à l'abandon du PPC. Je suppose que c'est le cas, mais ça aurait été intéressant de vérifier.

Ayant eu un iBook G4, je connais les avantages des PPC (sur le silence ou l'autonomie notamment) mais ce serait mentir que d'occulter les avantages énormes apportés par les processeurs Intel, avantages qui contrebalancent totalement ses défauts à mon avis. La puissance apportée est quand même impressionnante et pouvoir faire tourner Windows en parallèle est quand même un plus indéniable (non ?). Bref, je ne comprends pas cet acharnement contre les processeurs Intel. En plus, je ne vois vraiment pas Apple revenir en arrière avant pas mal d'années, donc il vaut mieux s'y faire...


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2008)

Bien sur, la question n'est pas de revenir au PPC (je ne dirais pas en arrière vu que je considère l'architecture du PPC comme mieux pensée), mais simplement que le parc PPC n'est pas encore négligeable. Il le sera surement dans quelques années si Apple continue à augmenter ses ventes, ce qu'on souhaite tous.

Maintenant Leopard est peut-être suffisant pour cette génération de machine. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'on en est encore à la 10.5.3, il peut donc y avoir encore 7 ou 8 révisions avec une bonne optimisation PPC pour ceux qui garderait leur machine encore quelques années.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2008)

[Je m'autorise juste un petit retour en arrière : tout à l'heure j'avais une remarque qui m'a filé entre les neurones et que je viens de rattraper].

On peut s'amuser de voir la (légère) incohérence quant à la question de la difficulté de gérer deux plates-formes pour effectuer des optimisations : Apple n'a de cesse depuis un an de nous bassiner avec le fait que l'on trouve le même système, au code près, sur un Mac et sur un iPhone. Or un iPhone ne tourne pas sur x86 (même pas de l'Intel, d'ailleurs) que je sache. Serait-ce à dire que les avancées de SL ne seraient pas appliquées à ce petit appareil ?

Je dis ça simplement pour ceux qui croient encore ce que disent ceux qui ont quelque chose à leur vendre.

Fin de la parenthèse (désenchantée )

Quant aux fonctionnalités ? Le dégraissage des applications me paraît de l'ordre du MacGuffin bas de gamme. Alors que l'on arrive à des disques 2.5" de 320 GB, c'est peu probant (même si c'est souhaitable, évidemment).
ZFS, je ne sais pas s'il me sera _réellement_ utile, mais je suis positivement ravi de le voir arriver. Les fonctions de contrôles de données alliées à la capacité à créer des _snapshots_ pour les sauvegardes devraient simplifier la vie de ceux qui veulent protéger leurs données. Cependant, son utilisation demandera un peu d'adaptation en raison de sa gestion de la casse ; à moins qu'Apple n'en fasse une implémentation ne tenant pas compte de la casse (j'espère que non mais bon).


----------



## nicolasf (30 Juin 2008)

S'il n'y avait qu'une cure d'amaigrissement liée à l'arrêt de l'UB et de la "livraison" d'une seule langue, ça serait bien léger. Mais les premiers avis (pas d'Apple, évidemment que le marketing nous expliquera à quel point ça sera génial) signalent une version vraiment plus rapide. 

De plus, je vois ce 10.6 comme une transition vers autre chose. peut-être 10.7, mais peut-être aussi le système 11, un système qui serait vraiment nouveau (même si je ne vois pas bien quel changement aussi important que celui qui a eu lieu pour Mac OS X serait envisageable à court et moyen termes...).


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Ben c'est presque une lapalissade de dire ça. Mais les systèmes évoluent, tout comme le matériel (et le marketing Apple qui en rajoute une couche).

J'ai l'impression quand même que l'on vit tous dans le futur. A peine une nouvelle version sortie que l'on se demande comment sera la prochaine, et si l'on ne doit pas jeter son ordi à la poubelle en prévision d'un autre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

En passant, on peut s'attendre à ce que la prochaine version de la suite iLife subisse la même cure d'amiagrissement et d'optimisation, non ?


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2008)

Ça, on n'en sait trop rien, vu que personne n'en a parlé.


----------



## nicolasf (30 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est presque une lapalissade de dire ça. Mais les systèmes évoluent, tout comme le matériel (et le marketing Apple qui en rajoute une couche).
> 
> J'ai l'impression quand même que l'on vit tous dans le futur. A peine une nouvelle version sortie que l'on se demande comment sera la prochaine, et si l'on ne doit pas jeter son ordi à la poubelle en prévision d'un autre...



Oh, on peut très bien rêver au futur tout en utilisant un système parfaitement satisfaisant aujourd'hui ! Et de mon côté, loin de voir ce Snow Leopard comme une retraite pour mon Macbook, je pense que cette nouvelle version donnera au contraire un coup d'accélérateur à ma machine, me permettant de la garder plusieurs mois de plus. 

En tout cas, j'espère qu'il en sera ainsi...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi car mon macbook doit durer jusqu'en 2009-debut 2010....Je pense que çe sera en mai 2009 
Enfin ça devrait aller !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2008)

Perso, j'aurais aucune question à me poser sérieusement...puisque Penryn rentre tout à fait dans le créneau ! 

Peut-être une seule: quel modèle choisir ?


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je pense que c'est définitivement du foutage de gueule : si on est capable d'optimiser Safari pour toutes les plates-formes, il est vraisemblable que l'on puisse optimiser son système, même partiellement, pour plusieurs plates-formes aussi.



Hmmm *webkit* est optimisé pour plusieurs plate-formes, et pas que par des gens de chez Apple. Safari, l'application en elle-même n'a rien de spécialement optimisée et bouffe un max de RAM sur mon Macbook Pro (comme melaure, j'ai vraiment l'impression que sur x86 les applis OS X sont plus gourmandes).



greggorynque a dit:


> Les deux principales améliorations de 10.6 sont *grand central* et *open CL* Deux amméliorations quasi inutiles sur PPC
> 
> puisque très peu d'entre eux sont muticoeurs et très peu d'entre eux possèdent des cartes graphiques correctes (ou récentes pouvent utiliser des instructions d'aujourd'hui...)
> 
> Cela et rien que cela justifie de ne pas dévelloper snow leopard sur PPC



Pas de carte graphiques correctes et pas de multi-proc ? T'oublies un peu les machines pro, là non ?



bompi a dit:


> On peut s'amuser de voir la (légère) incohérence quant à la question de la difficulté de gérer deux plates-formes pour effectuer des optimisations : Apple n'a de cesse depuis un an de nous bassiner avec le fait que l'on trouve le même système, au code près, sur un Mac et sur un iPhone. Or un iPhone ne tourne pas sur x86 (même pas de l'Intel, d'ailleurs) que je sache. Serait-ce à dire que les avancées de SL ne seraient pas appliquées à ce petit appareil ?
> 
> Je dis ça simplement pour ceux qui croient encore ce que disent ceux qui ont quelque chose à leur vendre.


Je pense qu'il y a du boulot à faire au niveau de chaque architecture, et que donc passer de 5 (PPC 32/64, x86 32/64, iPhone) à 3 permettra de gagner du temps.





melaure a dit:


> Les Macs commencent à avoir des alimentations dignes des autres PC, donc mauvaises pour la facture EDF...


Dignes des autres PC, ça fait moins que les G5 ça, non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juillet 2008)

Je me souviens du QuadG5 à un 1KWatt/h  :afraid:


----------



## noche84 (22 Juillet 2008)

Et les nouveaux processeurs Intel ont l'air moins gourmands en énergie que les anciens donc, point de vue consommation, je trouve qu'au contraire : c'est bien ! Ok les G4 tenaient très bien la route et consommaient peu... Mais les G5 hem...

Sinon, vous avez lu cet article dans les news du jour ? http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131116/snow-leopard-du-neuf-en-icones-et-en-securite

Pour ce qui est de la prévisualisation, on peut se dire pourquoi pas ( bien que, selon moi, QuickLook est plus adapté aux petits écrans des portables ou même à mon iMac 20"... )

Et point de vue sécurité... double check à l'installation ( + le message disant que cette application a été téléchargée du net )... Ca va devenir comme vista ce truc... Espérons qu'ils vont changer/rectifier/...


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2008)

@noche: contrairement a Vista qui demande des pass tout le temps (veridique), la, c'est uniquement lors de l'install&#8230; le process le plus critique&#8230; je trouve normal que ce soit protegé!
Apres, il faut que la procedure soit bien fichu et que tu n'ai pas l'impression que tu rentres ton pass tout le temps


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Je pense qu'il y a du boulot à faire au niveau de chaque architecture, et que donc passer de 5 (PPC 32/64, x86 32/64, iPhone) à 3 permettra de gagner du temps.


C'est clair, évidemment. Pour autant, faudrait peut-être qu'ils arrêtent de dire des âneries, alors ...
D'un côté, ils jurent par tous les saints que c'est le même OS, d'un autre on peut lire que les différences peuvent aller jusqu'à 25 % du code dans le noyau. Ça m'intrigue.
Comment diable font-ils sur les autres plateformes BSD ? Leur système n'est pourtant pas si naze que ça. Ou si ?

Bon, en tous cas, on a pu voir qu'ils ont quand même ajouté une fonctionnalité, du genre qui ne sert pas à grand'chose et te bouffe ta CPU en moins de deux : l'icône dynamique qui affiche le film en direct live ... Amusant.


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2008)

faudrait pt'et aussi faire un index des aperçus quicklook... Car c'est plutôt lourd de voir QL générer les aperçus a chaque ouverture de dossier... Activer cette génération d'aperçu uniquement lorsque la date de modification est différente que lors de la précédente génération 

@bompi: le film en direct live, c'est seulement si tu cliques, non?


----------



## nicolasf (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que cette annonce de nouveauté est étonnante, on dirait qu'il s'agit de n'importe quelle mise à jour majeure de Mac OS...

Mais bon, c'est souvent le cas avec Apple, on aura des petits détails de ce genre et les choses importantes seront connues à la dernière minute voire une fois le produit sorti.


----------



## oohTONY (22 Juillet 2008)

Tu as vu des choses importantes dévoillées au dernier instant avec Léopard ?


----------



## anthoprotic (22 Juillet 2008)

Non, mais on a hâte quand même d'en savoir plus! :bebe:


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tu as vu des choses importantes dévoillées au dernier instant avec Léopard ?


Certes non 
On a eu droit à une belle baudruche pommesque ("Z'allez-voir, serez sur le cul avec les nouveautés neuves " et six mois plus tard "Hein ? Quelles nouveautés ?").

Je soupçonne Apple de vouloir faire l'inverse : on raconte qu'on ne fait qu'optimiser. ET puis paf ! la nouveauté qui tue (en plus des optimisations).


----------



## anthoprotic (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est ce que je crois aussi, Bompi


----------



## iota (22 Juillet 2008)

Salut.



bompi a dit:


> ET puis paf ! la nouveauté qui tue (en plus des optimisations).


La nouveauté qui tue... et uniquement optimisée et  sous 10.7  

@+
iota


----------



## noche84 (26 Juillet 2008)

Ha la la le temps des déceptions au point de vue nouveautés avec Leopard n'est pas si loin... Et vous revoilà déjà dans le bain ? lol

Notez que ça serait bien hein... Mais n'espérons pas trop de choses révolutionnaires pour l'utilisateur final car, en fin de compte, j'espère bien avoir un nouveau système 10.6 révolutionnaire sur le fond, ne serait-ce qu'une amélioration de la réactivité ( qui est déjà très bien hein )


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

Vous avez dû voir l'article dans Avomac de Juillet Août 2008 N° 86 en page 2, il y a un petit topo sur snow léopard.
Rien de beaucoup plus que ce que vous avez tous posté. Je retiendrai le Grand Central qui gérera tous les coeurs présents dans la machine (ex. gestion des ressources graphiques améliorée pour exploiter les 8 coeurs des prochains portables), passage donc de la "GT à la Formule 1".


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Avec de l'assurance, je peux dire dores et déjà que Snow Leopard sera évoqué au cours de la célèbre et bien nommée: MacWorld! 

Pourquoi?! Parce que c'est LE rendez-vous annuel de Steve...

Pourquoi pas!? Parce que c'est LE rendez-vous annuel de Steve...

Voili...plus de précisions dans, à mon avis, 3 mois...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avec de l'assurance, je peux dire dores et déjà que Snow Leopard sera évoqué au cours de la célèbre et bien nommée: MacWorld!
> 
> Pourquoi?! Parce que c'est LE rendez-vous annuel de Steve...
> 
> ...


Il est très possible qu'on ait des nouvelles de Snow Leopard à la MacWorld Expo en janvier. Peut-être même une première présentation et démonstration du félin.

Mais le grand rendez-vous pour Snow Leopard sera plus probablement la WWDC en juin avec commercialisation dans la foulée.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

en fait SL sera repoussé de plusieurs années, le temps d'integrer totalement le code source de windows 7 suite a la fusion d'Apple et de Microsoft 

Steve etant tellement resolu de vouloir imposer l'usb et de faire tourner windows, et de contrer le phenomene des hackintosh qu'il decida un beau matin que bill et lui devraient desormais jouer au golf ensemble pendant que leurs 2 boites deviendraient la world company qui dominerait le monde
plus personne n'aurait plus de choix: un seul ecran bleu mais avec une pomme au milieu


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, voilà un peu de biscuit...



Macuserman a dit:


> Avec de l'assurance, je peux dire dores et déjà que Snow Leopard sera évoqué au cours de la célèbre et bien nommée: MacWorld!
> 
> Pourquoi?! Parce que c'est LE rendez-vous annuel de Steve...
> 
> ...



Quelle lucidité!


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il est très possible qu'on ait des nouvelles de Snow Leopard à la MacWorld Expo en janvier. Peut-être même une première présentation et démonstration du félin.
> 
> Mais le grand rendez-vous pour Snow Leopard sera plus probablement la WWDC en juin avec commercialisation dans la foulée.



Ca parait logique. Espérons que ce sera vraiment nickel


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2008)

je vois plus une sortie en Mai (un peu comme leopard... au debut) car y'a pas non plus (pour le grand public) de tres grosses nouveautées visible
et un retour apres la sortie a la WWDC pour optimiser face au parc/utilisation qu'en font les users


----------



## Macuserman (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour en revenir aux bases de OS X 6, je voudrais rajouter que si Apple a mis à jour ses MacBook Pro aussi tôt, ce n'est peut être pas un hasard...

Une commercialisation dès Janvier 2009?


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux bases de OS X 6, je voudrais rajouter que si Apple a mis à jour ses MacBook Pro aussi tôt, ce n'est peut être pas un hasard...
> 
> Une commercialisation dès Janvier 2009?



C'est simplement qu'ils n'avaient pas été mis à jour depuis 8 mois, c'est tout.

Quand à SL, n'espérez pas trop une commercialisation avant mai / juin (de toute façon SL est loin d'être prêt), avec peut-être d'ici là de nouveaux portables...

Le grand inconnu reste le prix, même s'il y a fort à parier que ce soit de nouveau 129 &#8364;.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est pas faux...

Et puis deplus, je préférerais m'habituer à Mac OS que de directement changé mon OS 6 mois plus tard!

J'ai hâte de pouvoir comparer OS X Lprd et Vista...

Lors de la MacWorld on devrait effectivement en savoir davantage...


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> Le grand inconnu reste le prix, même s'il y a fort à parier que ce soit de nouveau 129 .


Personnellement, je le vois bien à 49...
Au delà, pour un OS qui n'aura pas de nouvelle fonctionnalité, ça va commencer à chiffrer...

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (19 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Personnellement, je le vois bien à 49...



Dans tes rêves.


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Dans tes rêves.


Les paris sont pris  

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Personnellement, je le vois bien à 49&#8364;...
> Au delà, pour un OS qui n'aura pas de nouvelle fonctionnalité, ça va commencer à chiffrer...
> ...



Pourquoi, à 49 &#8364;, en quel honneur ? Pourquoi 49 et pas 129 ?


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pourquoi, à 49 &#8364;, en quel honneur ? Pourquoi 49 et pas 129 ?


J'ai pas fait une étude de marché si c'est ce que tu veux savoir...  :rateau:
C'est simplement qu'au dessus de cette somme, ça me parait beaucoup pour un OS qui n'apporte (tout du moins de façon apparente) rien de nouveau.

Le fait de ne pas changer le nom de l'OS prouve bien que pour Apple, cet OS est un OS de transition et non une "vraie" nouvelle version (comme lors du passage de Tiger à Leropard par exemple).

Et enfin, dernier argument, je suis d'un naturel optimiste 

Mais bon, on s'écarte un peu du sujet là 

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> J'ai pas fait une étude de marché si c'est ce que tu veux savoir...  :rateau:
> C'est simplement qu'au dessus de cette somme, ça me parait beaucoup pour un OS qui n'apporte (tout du moins de façon apparente) rien de nouveau.
> 
> @+
> iota



Rien de nouveau par rapport à quoi ? Par rapport à Leopard ? Il faudrait déjà l'avoir, Leopard...

---> D'abord il y aura certainement un travail de fond qui pourrait être important.

---> Ensuite, cela voudrait dire que ceux qui ont une machine elligible et encore sous Tiger pourront ainsi carrément opter pour SL pour 49 &#8364; sans passer par la case Leopard, ce qui sur le principe me semble assez fort en chocolat...

Ou alors Apple impose SL comme une version upgrade, ce qui à ma connaissance ne s'est jamais vu...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (19 Octobre 2008)

non mais pourquoi pas deux versions, une à 129 euros : Leopard & Snow Leopard Inside. et l'autre à 49 euros comme simple update de Leopard. mais je pense aussi que le prix sera unique, et à 129 euros, par contre pas grand monde risque de se me payer si pas de nouveauté et juste des optimisation, le commun des mortels s'en bat un peu des optimisation... un peu...


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> ---> D'abord il y aura certainement un travail de fond qui pourrait être important.


L'exemple parfait de ce qui est difficile à vendre.
"Snow Leopard fait exactement la même chose que Leopard en mieux et potentiellement plus rapidement" ça fait léger comme argument de vente...

Safari 4 est un bon exemple. Il sera (est déjà) disponible pour Leopard alors que c'est une nouveauté incluse dans Snow Leopard. Ce qui montre que Snow Leopard est traité différemment des précédentes versions de Mac OS X.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, les paris sont pris 

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (19 Octobre 2008)

T'inquiètes, Apple est suffisamment douée pour trouver des arguments de vente, et le vendre en version unique à 129 .

Comme tu le dis, les paris sont pris.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> non mais pourquoi pas deux versions, une à 129 euros : Leopard & Snow Leopard Inside. et l'autre à 49 euros comme simple update de Leopard. mais je pense aussi que le prix sera unique, et à 129 euros, par contre pas grand monde risque de se me payer si pas de nouveauté et juste des optimisation, le commun des mortels s'en bat un peu des optimisation... un peu...



Il n'y a jamais eu de réduction pour ceux qui avaient acheté la version précédente sauf pour la bêta d'OS X 10.0


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'aurais tablé sur les 79&#8364; avec obligation d'avoir au moins Léopard d'installé.
Mais après la fourberie d'Apple de ne pas vouloir upgrader le firmware de iPod Classic alors que j'ai acheté le mien juste avant les premières rumeurs sur une éventuelle mise à jour de la gamme, soit un mois avant, je reste assez sceptique: Pourquoi feraient-ils une telle remise alors qu'ils refusent une mise à jour de rien du tout pour leur produit phare..?


----------



## fredintosh (19 Octobre 2008)

Si Apple ne le vend que 49 euros, il s'installera dans les esprits le sentiment que cette nouvelle version a peu de valeur.
Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison.

Après, peut-être qu'elle fera un effort commercial pour les possesseurs de Leopard V1 par rapport à ceux qui viennent de Tiger... Mais même là, j'en doute.

Je pense qu'elle ne peut pas commercialiser son OS à un prix plus bas que sa suite logicielle iLife ou iWork... donc 79 euros minimum, voire davantage.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

129 euros tous les deux ans, ce n'est pas plus cher que Windows Full Edition à chaque version. Sans compter que la satisfaction n'est pas la même


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Octobre 2008)

C'est clair que quand on voit la version complète de Vista à 600, et la premium à + de 350, je suis content d'être passé "du coté obscur"...


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si Apple ne le vend que 49 euros, il s'installera dans les esprits le sentiment que cette nouvelle version a peu de valeur.
> Ce n'est pas le genre de la maison.



Je suis bien d'accord. Mais vendre SL 129  en ne le présentant que comme une version optimisée de Leopard, cela va donner l'impression à certains utilisateurs de Leopard de s'être fait entuber, de n'avoir acheté plein pot qu'une version à demi-finie d'un OS.

Ce pourquoi je pense qu'en plus de l'optimisation pour l'architecture 64 bits, il y aura quand même quelques nouveautés, même si pour le moment Apple tend à dire le contraire.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Octobre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Divoli, il y aura forcément quelques nouveautés. Quand on voit que, pour Leopard, Apple en avait trouvé 300, nul doute que sur Snow Leopard, quelques nouveautés seront trouvées facilement... 

Par exemple, si le Finder est effectivement entièrement réécrit en Cocoa, on peut penser qu'il intégrera facilement de nouvelles fonctions ou même des effets visuels nouveaux...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2008)

Comme monter les partages FTP en lecture-_écriture_ ?


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Comme monter les partages FTP en lecture-_écriture_ ?


"supermoquette [&#8230;] Expérience: 100"
Impressionnant


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas perso, autant Léo m'avait fait ni chaud ni froid quasiment, autant là snow léo j'ai hâte, qu'on me promette un OS avec une cure d'amaigrissement dont la principale qualité sera d'être optimisé, ça promet bcp plus qu'un dock pourrave en 3D :rateau:

Ok j'adore space et time machine est bien pratique, mais sinon léopard...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En tout cas perso, autant Léo m'avait fait ni chaud ni froid quasiment, autant là snow léo j'ai hâte, qu'on me promette un OS avec une cure d'amaigrissement dont la principale qualité sera d'être optimisé, ça promet bcp plus qu'un dock pourrave en 3D :rateau:
> 
> Ok j'adore space et time machine est bien pratique, mais sinon léopard...


Absolument du même avis.

Et je crois qu'Apple ne recherche à faire un carton chez les possésseurs de mac avec SL. La preuve en est que beaucoup seront inéligible à l'upgrade. L'idée me parait plus de vendre des machines équipé d'un OS bien plus performant, puis ensuite de le vendre à ceux qui ont déjà un Mac éligible. (en ordre d'importance.) 
Pour le prix, 129 &#8364; comme d'hab, et y'a franchement pas à raler. SL m'apparait largement plus révolutionnaire que Leopard. (franchement à part Time Machine j'ai vus aucune différence par rapport à Tiger)


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2008)

@atlante: le dock bordel, le dock, c'est ca la nouveauté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2008)

Un tarif préférentiel pour les possesseurs de Leopard serait le bienvenu étant donné que Snow Leopard est plus une mise à jour de Leopard qu'un nouvel OS. Mais il ne faut pas rêver : ce sera 129  pour tout le monde.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un tarif préférentiel pour les possesseurs de Leopard serait le bienvenu étant donné que Snow Leopard est plus une mise à jour de Leopard qu'un nouvel OS. Mais il ne faut pas rêver : ce sera 129 &#8364; pour tout le monde.



Ouai why not, n'empêche que Léopard c'était pas une maj de Tiger peut-être ? Il y avait quoi de nouveau sérieux mis à part des babioles bien ficelées qu'on pouvait tout à fait ajouter à Tiger via des free ou shareware ? C'est parce qu'il y avait un nouveau nom que les 129 &#8364; passaient mieux ? Dans ce cas dans ton petit coeur à toi tu pourras l'appeler LION si tu veux   

Je suis ironique un peu, mais après tout ça serait en effet bienvenue un snow léopard pas cher, de toute façon je pense pas l'acheter non plus celui-là, je préfère qu'on me le prête


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai why not, n'empêche que Léopard c'était pas une maj de Tiger peut-être ? Il y avait quoi de nouveau sérieux mis à part des babioles bien ficelées qu'on pouvait tout à fait ajouter à Tiger via des free ou shareware ? C'est parce qu'il y avait un nouveau nom que les 129  passaient mieux ?


C'est toujours plus ou moins comme ça. Mais avec Snow Leopard, ça le sera encore plus.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est toujours plus ou moins comme ça. Mais avec Snow Leopard, ça le sera encore plus.



Pas pour moi justement, c'est la 1ère fois depuis que j'ai OSX (jaguar) qu'on met en avant un argument commercial qui me parle vraiment, on avait atteint un point de non retour avec Léopard, et les pros tout comme les particuliers s'en plaignaient, ça va bien 5 minutes les gadgets, les jouets, mais bon déjà Léopard et très vorace en ram et puis perso ce qui m'intéresse le plus, c'est qu'il soit le plus performant possible, épuré, efficace, l'inverse de vista en somme.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est en effet intéressant, comme point de vue. D'autant que ça permet à Apple de se donner plus de temps pour imaginer la suite. Encore faudrait-il qu'ils ne reposassent pas trop non plus, hein ?
Au bout du compte, Leopard, j'en suis assez satisfait, ayant fini par utiliser Time Machine (qui ne m'a été utile, vaguement, qu'une seule fois, mais c'est joli :rateau et étant content de Spaces. Soyons clairs : je ne connais OS X que depuis Panther et, à chaque fois, c'est pareil : les zigouigouis me laissent froids mais la stabilité du système m'enchante. Et, au bout du compte, les petits détails sont payants (Exposé, Spaces sont au poil pour l'utilisation intensive de son ordi).

Bref, la même chose en plus efficient : que du bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un tarif préférentiel pour les possesseurs de Leopard serait le bienvenu étant donné que *Snow Leopard est plus une mise à jour de Leopard qu'un nouvel OS*. Mais il ne faut pas rêver : ce sera 129  pour tout le monde.



C'est ça le paradoxe : pour l'utilisateur il n'y aura sûrement pas grand chose de nouveau à se mettre sous la dent (gadgets, etc) mais par contre, d'un point de vue technique, ça serait un OS pas mal remanié dans ses fondations et pas mal optimisé. Je suis assez impatient de voir tourner ce nouveau félin.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

Désolé mais je me demande si ceux qui disent que SL sera une simple mise à jour de Leopard se sont renseigné un peu plus loin que sur son nom? 
Parce que sinon, que vous acceptiez de payer 129 pour des bétises comme Spaces que des freeware faisait déjà, mais pas plus de 49 pour Grand Central, moi ça m'inquiète.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Octobre 2008)

Résumer Leopard à Spaces ou même TimeMachine, ça me paraît un peu court. Outre que ces fonctions sont déjà très importantes à mon sens (Space est bien meilleur que tous les freewares existant et TimeMachine n'est rien moins que la première véritable solution de sauvegarde grand public pensée pour un OS en particulier), il y a plein d'autres choses dans Leopard. Je ne sais pas moi, vous n'utilisez jamais Quicklook ? Et la gestion du réseau est quand même bien meilleure que sous Tiger ! Idem pour le système de synchronisation généralisée des données du carnet d'adresse ou de l'agenda, c'est quand même très utile, non ?

'Fin bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il me semble que Leopard valait bien son statut de mise à jour majeure. Évidemment, il n'a pas révolutionné l'informatique, mais vous pensez vraiment que c'était possible ? :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (22 Octobre 2008)

Y'a-t-il un endroit où sont recensées les nouveautés prévues dans SL ? Je sais, j'ai pas cherché longtemps... Perso, étant encore sous Tiger, et utilisant de temps en temps Léopard, j'ai pas ressenti le besoin irrépréhensible de faire une MAJ...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Y'a-t-il un endroit où sont recensées les nouveautés prévues dans SL ? Je sais, j'ai pas cherché longtemps... Perso, étant encore sous Tiger, et utilisant de temps en temps Léopard, j'ai pas ressenti le besoin irrépréhensible de faire une MAJ...



On en sait pas plus que ce qu'Apple veut bien en dire pour l'instant sur son site (voir aussi la dernière WWDC). Et pour le reste, les rumeurs partent généralement d'AppleInsider ou Engadget pour être reprises ensuite par les sites Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Résumer Leopard à Spaces ou même TimeMachine, ça me paraît un peu court. Outre que ces fonctions sont déjà très importantes à mon sens (Space est bien meilleur que tous les freewares existant et TimeMachine n'est rien moins que la première véritable solution de sauvegarde grand public pensée pour un OS en particulier), il y a plein d'autres choses dans Leopard. Je ne sais pas moi, vous n'utilisez jamais Quicklook ? Et la gestion du réseau est quand même bien meilleure que sous Tiger ! Idem pour le système de synchronisation généralisée des données du carnet d'adresse ou de l'agenda, c'est quand même très utile, non ?
> 
> 'Fin bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il me semble que Leopard valait bien son statut de mise à jour majeure. Évidemment, il n'a pas révolutionné l'informatique, mais vous pensez vraiment que c'était possible ? :mouais:


Avant Leopard j'avais Virtual Desktop, et là franchement je ne vois aucune différence, si ce n'est que le raccourcis clavier à changé. La seule apportée de Leopard qui a modifié mon utilisation du Mac est Time Machine. Le reste, c'est bon pour être marqué sur la boîte, pas pour moi. 
SL, lui, sera une véritable évolution.


----------



## Fondug (22 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> On en sait pas plus que ce qu'Apple veut bien en dire pour l'instant sur son site (voir aussi la dernière WWDC). Et pour le reste, les rumeurs partent généralement d'AppleInsider ou Engadget pour être reprises ensuite par les sites Mac.


 
Merci pour les liens. Donc si je comprends bien, on pourra gérer des connexions exchange depuis Mail et iCal sans devoir se taper Entourage ou Outlook ? Rien que ça, en ce qui me concerne, ça vaudra le coup, mais bon...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Avant Leopard j'avais Virtual Desktop, et là franchement je ne vois aucune différence, si ce n'est que le raccourcis clavier à changé. La seule apportée de Leopard qui a modifié mon utilisation du Mac est Time Machine. Le reste, c'est bon pour être marqué sur la boîte, pas pour moi.
> SL, lui, sera une véritable évolution.



Oui, et il me semble que les discussions sur Leopard et ses _nouveautés_ ont déjà eu lieu à sa sortie...



Fondug a dit:


> Merci pour les liens. Donc si je comprends bien, on pourra gérer des connexions exchange depuis Mail et iCal sans devoir se taper Entourage ou Outlook ? Rien que ça, en ce qui me concerne, ça vaudra le coup, mais bon...



Ben tu lis comme moi.  Après, il arrive qu'Apple retire des fonctionnalités qu'elle avait présenté pourtant avant la sortie d'un OS.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, et il me semble que les discussions sur Leopard et ses _nouveautés_ ont déjà eu lieu à sa sortie...


Non, tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faudrait pas cataloguer trop vite SL comme simple màj qui doit être à prix réduit. D'après le peu qu'Apple en a dit, je le considère comme l'Os X majeur depuis Jaguar. (qui était une véritable avancée en terme de stabilité). J'ai tendance à considèrer Tiger comme la première version parfaite de Mac Os X, Leopard comme son amélioration, et SL comme un nouveau "grand bond en avant". 
Maintenant oui les discussions à ces sujets sont déjà faites. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Non, tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faudrait pas cataloguer trop vite SL comme simple màj qui doit être à prix réduit. D'après le peu qu'Apple en a dit, je le considère comme l'Os X majeur depuis Jaguar. (qui était une véritable avancée en terme de stabilité). J*'ai tendance à considèrer Tiger comme la première version parfaite de Mac Os X, Leopard comme son amélioration, et SL comme un nouveau "grand bond en avant"*.
> Maintenant oui les discussions à ces sujets sont déjà faites. :rateau:




IDEM 

Et j'espère que derrière tout ça ne se cache pas une esbroufe marketing car là je l'aurais mauvaise.


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



Atlante a dit:


> Désolé mais je me demande si ceux qui disent que SL sera une simple mise à jour de Leopard se sont renseigné un peu plus loin que sur son nom?


Et ceux qui balancent ce genre de phrase si ils ont bien lu ce que j'ai dit 

Je ne remets pas en cause les avancés et le travail de fond qui sera effectué sur SL.
Mais je met l'accent sur le fait que l'absence de nouveauté *visible* ne va pas faciliter sa vente auprès du grand public, spécialement si le prix reste le même que les versions précédentes (plein de nouveautés visibles)...

@+
iota


----------



## Fondug (22 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Et ceux qui balancent ce genre de phrase si ils ont bien lu ce que j'ai dit
> 
> ...


 
Justement, n'y aura-t-il pas deux discours différents : l'un orienté pour les switchers ou on vend Mac OS plus que SL, et l'autre orienté utilisateurs MAC avertis qui mettra en avant des trucs un peu plus informatique genre nouveau coeur, open GL machin, 64 bits, bref que des trucs que moi j'pane pas...


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Justement, n'y aura-t-il pas deux discours différents : l'un orienté pour les switchers ou on vend Mac OS plus que SL, et l'autre orienté utilisateurs MAC avertis qui mettra en avant des trucs un peu plus informatique genre nouveau coeur, open GL machin, 64 bits, bref que des trucs que moi j'pane pas...



Arf... Lors de la sortie de Leopard, Steve Jobs s'est bien foutu de la gueule de Vista avec ses différentes déclinaisons (sans le nommer expressément). Je ne le vois pas faire la même chose avec SL.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

@Iota 


iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Et ceux qui balancent ce genre de phrase si ils ont bien lu ce que j'ai dit
> 
> ...



Je ne te visais pas en particulier, mais ton premier message est difficilement mal interprétable:rateau:





iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Personnellement, je le vois bien à 49&#8364;...
> Au delà, pour un OS qui n'aura *pas* de nouvelle fonctionnalité, ça va commencer à chiffrer...
> ...


Mais ma réponse direct, c'était plutôt ça


Atlante a dit:


> Et je crois qu'Apple ne recherche à faire un carton chez les possésseurs de mac avec SL. La preuve en est que beaucoup seront inéligible à l'upgrade. L'idée me parait plus de vendre des machines équipé d'un OS bien plus performant, puis ensuite de le vendre à ceux qui ont déjà un Mac éligible. (en ordre d'importance.)


Je cherchais à dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'il a moins ou pas de "nouvelle fonctionnalités" pour l'utilisateur qu'il en a demandé moins de travail et qu'il faut adapter le prix. Pour le comportement de la machine, SL va vraiment faire une grosse différence. Je ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi il devrait être moins chère que les autres. 
  Par contre Microsoft aime bien faire des versions "pas chère" (399AUD) de ses OS purgées de toutes leurs fonctionnalités et des version à 800$ avec plein de gadget en plus, mais je vois mal Apple les imiter. Et je comprend surtout pas pourquoi elle devrait.
C'est tout.


----------



## Fondug (22 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Pour le comportement de la machine, SL va vraiment faire une grosse différence.


 
Qu'entends tu par là ? Désolé de ma question un peu débile mais si chu fan de Mac depuis pas mal d'années, c'est justement pour ne pas trop avoir à comprendre le fonctionnement informatique (enfin un peu quand même mais bon).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par là ? Désolé de ma question un peu débile mais si chu fan de Mac depuis pas mal d'années, c'est justement pour ne pas trop avoir à comprendre le fonctionnement informatique (enfin un peu quand même mais bon).


Bien Tiger et Leopard sont conçu pour prendre en charger à la fois les PPC et les Intel. SL sera le premier Os optimisé à fond pour intel, et les multi-cores. Parmi les avancées, il gérera de lui même les calculs via grand central, et en déchargera une partie vers le procésseur graphique si nécéssaire. Il le fera de lui même, sans que l'application ne nécéssite d'être codé pour. Bref d'après ce que j'en sais ce sera véritablement un Os intelligent qui ne se contentera pas d'éxécuter bêtement les programmes, mais d'optimiser tout en permanence. Bien sûr pour en tirer pleinement profit il faudra je pense vraisemblament minimum des Core2duo. Ceci dit je suis impatient qu'il sorte, là windows va prendre une sacrée claque.  Surtout qu'en sachant que Seven risque de plus en plus d'être un Vista "finalisé"  (une sorte de SP3 mais sous un autre nom, vue que Vista est devenu invendable). Bref je vois mal comment ils pourront concurrencer Apple cette fois là. (A regret, j'aimerai bien voir une alternative crédible à Os x. J'espérais beaucoup de Vista.)


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je cherchais à dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'il a moins ou pas de "nouvelle fonctionnalités" pour l'utilisateur qu'il en a demandé moins de travail et qu'il faut adapter le prix.


Bof...
Le discours d'Apple est le suivant "Avec Snow Leopard, on pose les bases pour créer les évolutions des 10 prochaines années".
En quoi ça me concerne ?
Apple doit faire un travail de fond pour que son OS puisse évoluer pendant encore 10 ans ? Grand bien leur fasse, mais c'est leur problème pas le mien... 
Pourquoi devrais-je en assumer le coût ?.

Je sais que si demain je vais voir mon client et que je luis dit "Regardez on a fait un travail de dingue, on a revu toute l'application, elle est plus maintenable, plus rapide, prend moins de place, etc... Bon vous nous devez 500 000", je peux t'assurer qu'ils vont me rire au nez...

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Bof...
> Le discours d'Apple est le suivant "Avec Snow Leopard, on pose les bases pour créer les évolutions des 10 prochaines années".
> En quoi ça me concerne ?
> Apple doit faire un travail de fond pour que son OS puisse évoluer pendant encore 10 ans ? Grand bien leur fasse, mais c'est leur problème pas le mien...
> ...


Je ne vois pas SL comme un travail de fond. Je pense qu'il va beaucoup apporter à la qualité de l'expérience os X. Les changements se sentiront forcément, pas comme les 300 nouveautés de Leopard. 
Apple a intérêt a assuré le coup, mais je ne suis pas du tout inquiet. A vrai dire c'est la première fois que j'attend avec autant d'impatience la sortie d'un nouvel os. 
Et comme je l'ai déjà dis, je crois que la priorité d'Apple est d'équiper en SL les prochains mac qui sortiront d'usine, puis ensuite d'en fournir une copie à ceux qui le désirent. Pour beaucoup de Mac, Leopard restera la dernière màj d'Os X.


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est pas grave s'il n'y a pas des tonnes de nouveauté, mais disons que si l'OS est compatible avec plus de choses ce serait sympa. Par exemple le NTFS en lecture/écriture


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas grave s'il n'y a pas des tonnes de nouveauté, mais disons que si l'OS est compatible avec plus de choses ce serait sympa. Par exemple le NTFS en lecture/écriture


Ce serait difficile pour Apple de faire ça d'ailleurs? C'est un choix politique ou un défis technique? Ce serait pratique de pouvoir écrire sur une partition bootcamp de plus de 32go directement sans devoir lancer vmware.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas grave s'il n'y a pas des tonnes de nouveauté, mais disons que si l'OS est compatible avec plus de choses ce serait sympa. Par exemple le NTFS en lecture/écriture


Avec l'aide de MicroMou, alors ...


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

Que veux-tu dire par: "Pour beaucoup de Mac, Leopard sera la dernière MàJ de Mac OS X" ??


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par: "Pour beaucoup de Mac, Leopard sera la dernière MàJ de Mac OS X" ??


Les PowerPC seront inéligible, peut être aussi les premiers core duo. Mais ça c'est des spéculations encore il me semble.  Même si ce serait logique, on ne peut pas optimiser un OS en mélangeant les proc 64 et 32 bit, les bi-coeurs et les mono-coeur. Les premiers mini core solo eux devrait être en tout cas hors jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Si je me souviens bien les premières versions de SL tournaient également sur intel 32/mono core.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien les premières versions de SL tournaient également sur intel 32/mono core.


Alors tant mieux. En tout cas PPC c'est vite réglé. 
Et pour les monocore 32 bit, grand central, ce sera pas compliqué. :rateau:


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Les PowerPC seront inéligible, peut être aussi les premiers core duo. Mais ça c'est des spéculations encore il me semble.  Même si ce serait logique, on ne peut pas optimiser un OS en mélangeant les proc 64 et 32 bit, les bi-coeurs et les mono-coeur. Les premiers mini core solo eux devrait être en tout cas hors jeu.



Ben de toute façon, chaque nouvelle version majeure de MacOS "élimine" à chaque fois un certain nombre de Mac, cela a toujours été comme ça. 
Leopard avait de toute façon éliminé un bon nombre de Mac PPC, Snow Leopard éliminera ceux qui restent. Et il est fort à parier que la version suivante éliminera tous les MacIntel Core Duo, et ainsi de suite.

Les mises-à-jour d'Apple, ce sont des valses à deux temps, alternativement de grosses màj matérielles et de grosses màj logicielles. Au final, on peut passer une bonne partie de son temps et de son argent à tout renouveler. Les acteurs de monde informatique, et particulièrement Apple, sont très malins.


----------



## Fondug (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben de toute façon, chaque nouvelle version majeure de MacOS "élimine" à chaque fois un certain nombre de Mac, cela a toujours été comme ça.
> Leopard avait de toute façon éliminé un bon nombre de Mac PPC, Snow Leopard éliminera ceux qui restent. Et il est fort à parier que la version suivante éliminera tous les MacIntel Core Duo, et ainsi de suite.
> 
> Les mises-à-jour d'Apple, ce sont des valses à deux temps, alternativement de grosses màj matérielles et de grosses màj logicielles. Au final, on peut passer une bonne partie de son temps et de son argent à tout renouveler. Les acteurs de monde informatique, et particulièrement Apple, sont très malins.


 
Certes mais il n'en reste pas moins que l'espérance de vie des ordi apple est plus élevée car tout le monde (c'est même la majorité) ne change pas d'ordi tous les ans et donc ne suis pas toutes les MAJ de l'OS. J'aimerai bien savoir sur ce forum le %age d'utilisateurs Tiger et Léopard.

Et puis les éditeurs d'applis mac ont bien souvent proposé des alternatives pour permettre aux possesseurs des générations précédentes de continuer à bosser.


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Certes mais il n'en reste pas moins que l'espérance de vie des ordi apple est plus élevée car tout le monde (c'est même la majorité) ne change pas d'ordi tous les ans et donc ne suis pas toutes les MAJ de l'OS. J'aimerai bien savoir sur ce forum le %age d'utilisateurs Tiger et Léopard.



Tu te trompes.

Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, les utilisateurs PC ne changent pas plus souvent leur ordinateur que les MacUser, ce sont surtout les modèles de PC qui sont plus importants et sont commercialement renouvelés plus souvent.

Quand à l'OS, il a été démontré par divers sondages que les utilisateurs Mac sont particulièrement sensibles à chaque nouvelle version de l'OS et beaucoup plus prompts à l'adopter, beaucoup plus que les utilisateurs de Windows. L'écrasante majorité des utilisateurs Mac se cale sur les versions V et V-1; concrêtement plus de 90 % des MacUser utilisent actuellement soit Tiger soit Leopard. Il n'y a plus grand monde qui utilise Panther et antérieures.
Il ne faut plus s'étonner, dès lors, que les développeurs ne fournissent des versions de logiciels quasiment que pour Tiger et Leopard; ils profitent des avancées de ces deux versions de l'OS en sachant que de toute façon il n'y a quasiment plus personne qui utilise Panther.


----------



## Fondug (23 Octobre 2008)

Certes Divoli, me suis mal exprimé. La stratégie des éditeurs, quels qu'ils soient, est toujours d'assurer au max V et V-1 (et encore). Ce que je voulais dire : j'ai un mb de 2006 sous Tiger, et je crois qu'on est nombreux dans ce cas. Bien sur j'ai fait toutes les maj de Tiger (ou presque) mais je ne me suis pas rué sur Léopard, que je vais peut être évité en passant directement à SL. Et je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs Léopard ne passeront pas à SL dans les deux premières années. Mais peut-être me trompe-je encore...


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Certes Divoli, me suis mal exprimé. La stratégie des éditeurs, quels qu'ils soient, est toujours d'assurer au max V et V-1 (et encore). Ce que je voulais dire : j'ai un mb de 2006 sous Tiger, et je crois qu'on est nombreux dans ce cas. Bien sur j'ai fait toutes les maj de Tiger (ou presque) mais je ne me suis pas rué sur Léopard, que je vais peut être évité en passant directement à SL. Et je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs Léopard ne passeront pas à SL dans les deux premières années. Mais peut-être me trompe-je encore...



Bien sûr, tu es parfaitement dans le panel que je cite, ultra-majoritaire; V-1 maintenant et V quand SL sortira.

Perso, je suis sur Leopard maintenant (sur un MBP Santa Rosa, à l'origine livré avec Tiger), et je ne pense pas adopter SL; non seulement il faudrait que je paye de nouveau une licence de MacOS X, mais en plus que je fasse certaines màj de logiciels tierces dont certaines sont payantes et chères (lors du passage à Leopard, elles m'ont couté plus chères que la licence de Leopard à elle seule). Je ne peux pas me le permettre à chaque nouvelle version de l'OS, ce ne serait absolument pas rentable.


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Certes Divoli, me suis mal exprimé. La stratégie des éditeurs, quels qu'ils soient, est toujours d'assurer au max V et V-1 (et encore). Ce que je voulais dire : j'ai un mb de 2006 sous Tiger, et je crois qu'on est nombreux dans ce cas. Bien sur j'ai fait toutes les maj de Tiger (ou presque) mais je ne me suis pas rué sur Léopard, que je vais peut être évité en passant directement à SL. Et je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs Léopard ne passeront pas à SL dans les deux premières années. Mais peut-être me trompe-je encore...



Oui parce que si on attend, c'est en général pour la mise à jour 10.x.1 ou 10.x.2 pour être sur que c'est bien débugué 

Donc on attend 3/4 mois après la sortie de la version 10.x.0


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Octobre 2008)

Juste une petite question à priori stupide: Vu qu'Apple va partir en partie de Léopard pour développer SL, la stabilité de SL à sa sortie sera-t-elle à comparer avec une 10.5.0 ou une 10.5.4 (ou plus) ?
Parce que j'ai eu mon macbook sous 10.5.2, et bien que BEAUCOUP moins fréquents que sous Vista, j'avais quelques Kernel Panic, que je n'ai pas retrouvés depuis la 10.5.3.


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2008)

Il y aura bien sûr des bugs. Entre autres choses, le nombre de bugs dépendra de la qualité des développements et de la qualité des tests. On s'en douterait, pas vrai ? :rateau:
Cependant, on pourra estimer que pour Leopard, sans préjuger de la qualité des développements, les tests, eux, ont laissé à désirer. Je pense que ce qui a manqué, surtout, c'est du temps. Donc Leo est sorti en phase bêta ou _release candidate 1_, pas en phase production.
Panther et Tiger sont sortis dans de meilleures conditions, à mon avis.

Bref, vu que les objectifs pour SL sont restreints en terme de fonctionnalité et que le but est de se calmer, nettoyer, etc. et, surtout, que l'absence (théorique) de nouvelle fonctionnalité laisse du temps, alors on peut espérer que la 10.6.0 sera honnête et la 10.6.1 excellente.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, je pense que ce sera une réelle déception, au vu de la modestie des annonces préalables.


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Juste une petite question à priori stupide: Vu qu'Apple va partir en partie de Léopard pour développer SL, la stabilité de SL à sa sortie sera-t-elle à comparer avec une 10.5.0 ou une 10.5.4 (ou plus) ?



Je ne pense pas que l'on pourra la comparer à une 10.5.0. 

Il est vrai que Leopard était sorti avec plusieurs mois de retard et baclé comme jamais une version de MacOS X n'a été baclée (depuis Leopard s'est très nettement amélioré, avec les màj OS 10.5.2 et OS 10.5.3 au nombre de correctifs astronomique, et est devenu un OS de qualité).

On avait eu un début d'explication, qui était qu'une bonne partie des ingénieurs avait été sollicitée pour mettre en place l'iPhone (et malheureusement au dépend de Leopard).

Là je ne pense pas que l'on aura de nouveau à faire face à une telle chienlit; Leopard existe déjà et sert de base à Snow Leopard. Il y aura quelques inévitables problèmes de jeunesse au début de la commercialisation de SL, mais à mon avis rien de catastrophique.

Ceci dit, si l'on veut être prudent, il ne faut jamais installer une version de l'OS dès sa sortie, mais attendre les deux ou trois premières mises-à-jour...


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui et peut-être qu'entre temps Apple a eu le temps de recruter des développeurs et de les former, ce qui demande beaucoup de temps. Il y a aurait ainsi plus de ressources pour tous les projets en cours (OS X, iPhone, et les projets qu'on ne connait pas encore).


----------



## johnlocke2342 (24 Octobre 2008)

OK, merci de vos précisions. Donc, ma question n'était pas si bête 
C'est vrai que mon meilleur ami qui est sur Mac depuis plus de 5 ans (ila a un iBook G4) me parlait souvent d'un Léopard qui devrait bientot sortir (depuis 2006). Il m'avait parlé de plusieurs dates, sans cesse repoussées. Donc, vous me confirmez que Léopard est carrément sorti non finalisé? Je dois avouer qu'u début, sous 10.5.2, ca se sentait: la légendaire stabilité d'OS X était, justement, une légende, xp était beaucoup plus stable sur le PC de ma mère que Léopard sur mon MacBook flambant neuf. J'ai vu une vraie différence avec la 10.5.3.
Merci encore des précisions.

P.S: J'aimerais bien acheter SL à l'Apple Store du Louvre, mais vu comme ca avance, je sais que je suis en plein rêve!


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2008)

Léopard est le seul OS qui a été repoussé (je ne parle pas d'avant OS X  ) et seulement de quelques mois (pas de quelques années comme chez un autre éditeur  ).

Donc ne t'inquiète pas Apple est quand même souvent dans les clous. Développant moi-même chez un éditeur, je reste impressionné car c'est pas comme ça chez nous ... Et nos versions x.x.0 ne sont pas aussi fiables


----------



## BS0D (25 Octobre 2008)

en suivant de loin ce sujet et les quelques autres , j'en déduis qu'en fait personne sait rien et qu'apple est aussi chiant que toujours à ne rien divulguer de piquant ou d'excitant... 

c'est énervant à la fin... surtout pour un truc aussi important que le nouvel OS, vous trouvez pas?


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

@BSOD: tu veux que je te donne les nouveautées?

La techno OpenCL qui donne lieu à GrandCentral.
Le support de Exchange.
Full Cocoa.

Et puis... c'est tout (à quelques petits détails, comme la nouvelle présentation de la lecture de la musique dans l'apercu du finder)
C'est d'ailleurs le but de SnowLeopard: permettre aux nouvelles machines d'en profiter et de ne pas faire ressentir aux possesseurs d'anciennes machines (non Core2Duo en fait) que leur systeme est depassé.

Voila, tu sais presque tout sur SnowLeopard :love:


----------



## BS0D (25 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @BSOD: tu veux que je te donne les nouveautées?
> 
> La techno OpenCL qui donne lieu à GrandCentral.
> Le support de Exchange.
> ...


 
merki 

si y'a que ça (rien ne me paraissait clair sur le site apple en fait) je vais surement pas claquer encore 130 ou 150 dans un truc qui ne m'apporte pas concrètement de changement ...


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

Non, juste que ca prévoit d'être 30% plus rapide (a voir hein, mais lors des démos a la WWDC, c'était 'ouahh!!')


----------



## BS0D (25 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Non, juste que ca prévoit d'être 30% plus rapide (a voir hein, mais lors des démos a la WWDC, c'était 'ouahh!!')


 
Plus rapide *comment* *? *
parce que apple a beau écrire sur sa petite page internenette que les MBP sont 10% + rapides que blah blah blah et plus rapide sous machin qu'avant et tout le blah blah qui va avec, je m'en tamponne un peu. 

En revanche, si sous _Photoshop_ et _Final Cut_, à l'ouverture des programmes et lors de l'encodage c'est VISIBLEMENT plus rapide, là ça change tout...


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

Bah déjà, de la CS3 a la CS4, y'a pas photo au lancement 

mais ca devrait affecter les perfomances globales (au vue de la techno mise en place)


----------



## Gauthier (25 Octobre 2008)

Salut 

J'ai Léopard et j'ai l'ancien MBP 2.4 (Avec la carte graphique défectueuse je suppose :rateau et je dois dire que Snow Léopard m'intéresse pas mal vu qu'il promet d'être plus rapide (30%?!).
Maintenant j'ai des questions pour les pros que vous êtes  :

- Sur le site d'Apple, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas grand chose sur ce point ci :


> OpenCL
> Autre technologie puissante de Snow Leopard, OpenCL (Open Compute Library) permet aux développeurs d'exploiter efficacement les multiples gigaflops de puissance de calcul actuellement mobilisés par le processeur graphique (GPU). Avec des processeurs graphiques dont la vitesse approche le trillion d'opérations par seconde, les capacités offertes vont bien au-delà du simple dessin. OpenCL s'empare de cette puissance et la réoriente vers des calculs d'ordre général.



Ca veut dire quoi tout ces beaux mots ? Je suppose que je ne pourrais pas vraiment en profiter avec la carte graphique de mon MBP...

- Plus rapide, mais avec quoi ? J'ai cru comprendre que la grande nouveauté serait d'utiliser les cartes graphiques pour des tâches qu'elles ne pouvaient pas effectuer avant. Vu que je n'ai pas THE carte graphique, est-ce que je vais pouvoir constater une rapidité accrue ?


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

oui, tu devrais constater une rapidité accrue, puisque par exemple, quand tu bosses sur un programme qui fait du calcul (mais pas de traitement d'image), la carte graphique ne fait pas grand chose (puisque pas de traitement graphique) mais la, ca va changer


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

@ gauthier

gigaflops = giga (1.000.000.000 ) + flops pour 'FLoating point Operations Per Seconds'. C'est une unité de mesure de puissance d'un processeur, mais il en existe d'autres, comme le Mips (Millions d'Instructions Par Seconde). En fait du beau jargon technique, très parlant pour qui fabrique des ordinateurs, et très impressionnant pour qui les utilise  
ex : 'tain, la purée de gigaflops qu'il envoie mon MBP' 

Sinon, non, si tu n'as pas la puce graphique de la mort qui tue, ça ne te sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon, non, si tu n'as pas la puce graphique de la mort qui tue, ça ne te sert pas à grand chose.



meme si ca ne depasse pas un processeur (si la carte n'est pas toute recente) ca permet de faire un processeur en plus quand meme 
et quand tu sais que le matos qu'il y a dans les CG c'est une generation en avance sur le reste de la machine...


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas faux©
Mais sera-ce optimisé pour toutes les cartes, ou seulement pour les dernières ? Parce que si tu bouffes la moitié du processeur principal pour gérer le dispatch sur le GPU, pas sur que tu sois gagnant au final.


----------



## BS0D (25 Octobre 2008)

Dites, vous qui semblez maitriser le sujet... 

Avec la *8600M GT* de chez Nvidia, ça risque d'améliorer quoi que ce soit ou c'est pas nécessaire?


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

bah deja, ca fonctionne que sur les C2D... donc, les CG, c'est vite fait 

X1600
HD2600/HD2800
Les radeons des MacPro

8600M
9400M/9600M
Quadro FX


Ahhhh! La 8600M GT... quelle histoire


----------



## BS0D (25 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ahhhh! La 8600M GT... quelle histoire


 
M'en fous on a récemment gagné un an de garantie en plus pour celle-là, alors si jepeux me débrouiller de la faire cramer à temps c'est tant mieux 



*EDIT*:  :rateau:  *et le 1000ème Message est passé!*  :rateau:


----------



## Gauthier (25 Octobre 2008)

Tu l'as dis 
Mais visiblement elle sera quand même utile pour notre petit Snow Léopard...

J'espère juste que la mienne lâchera, si elle le doit, sous les 2 ans de garantie. 
Honte à Nvidia :rateau:


----------



## Gauthier (25 Octobre 2008)

Tiens au fait, ils parlent aussi d'un gain de place sur le disque dur avec Snow Léopard. Moins lourd que Léopard, on ne sait pas trop comment ils réalisent ces miracles, mais bon... Des chiffres sur l'espace occupé ?


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

bah, sur l'espace occupé, il y a deux choses:
1) le fait que ce soit compilé pour Intel et non plus pour les deux plateformes (PPC & Intel), ca fait forcement gagner du temps 
2) un meilleur partage des ressources communes (apparement)
3) la compilation qui y serait pour quelque chose (mais la, je peux pas vraiment expliquer)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2008)

Encore un peu de biscuit... même si ça fait pas avancer le schmilblick... 



> Cette beta de Mac OS X 10.6 (build 10A190) pèse pas moins de 7 Go et intègre le Finder entièrement réécrit en Cocoa, l&#8217;intégration d&#8217;Exchange, la fonction ImageBoot, et on n&#8217;en sait guère plus pour le moment.


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2008)

hein ?


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2008)

bah rien, juste pour dire qu'ils suivent la feuille de route quoi


----------



## F118I4 (26 Octobre 2008)

Quelq'un a une idée de la date de sortie de SL parcequ' on parlait il y a quelques mois de juin 2009 mais c' est pas un peu tôt? (En même temps que Windows 7 )
Il faut sûrement prévoir un léger retard?
Le logiciel de custo Façade va bientôt sortir et SL quelques mois après.Je me demande maintenant si ça vaut le coup d' acheter cette App pour 8 mois  (parceque pour l' update de l' App sur SL il faudra sûrement compter encore pas mal de mois).


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2008)

bah, a priori, ca ne devrait pas changer grand chose, ca reste Leopard...
bon, apres, si l'appli n'est pas en cocoa, ca va surement demander une écriture puisque Carbon doit etre ... abandonné (et Adobe, ils font comment?)
si l'app est deja en cocoa, hormis l'utilisation de GrandCentral (si jamais il faut demander des acces), ces apps la fonctionneront sans probleme (je dis ca a 99% car a coup sur, vas y avoir des trucs pas net )


----------



## noche84 (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour la sortie... C'est vrai que Juin ça parait court mais d'un autre côté, si la WWDC à bien lieu en Juin ( et non en Aout comme en 2007 ) le système doit avoir été mis en vente avant... Pourquoi ? Car les développeurs iront a la WWDC pour apprendre à créer des programmes pour SL... Ca serait idiot de reporter la sortie et ainsi de perdre 1 an à former les développeurs aux nouvelles technologies ( car après tout, c'est à ça que sert la WWDC )

Donc idéalement, sortie du système 1 ou 2 mois avant la WWDC... et quasi obligatoirement sortie à la WWDC... Histoire que les concepteurs de logiciels s'inscrivent pour suivre les conférences 

Sinon, un peu + haut, on parlait des cartes graphiques et d'OpenCL... Et je viens de comprendre ( du moins je pense ) pourquoi Apple a laissé tomber les cartes intégrées d'Intel pour NVidia... Plus de puissance en vue... Car même pour les nouvelles machines, à long terme, la différence entre Leopard et Snow Leopard sera grande... Tant qu'a présent je n'ai jamais acheté de MacOS... J'ai toujours gardé celui livré avec ma machine... Mais là... Je pense que je vais faire le saut pour SL si il tient ses promesses.


----------



## BS0D (26 Octobre 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> ... Car même pour les nouvelles machines, à long terme, la différence entre Leopard et Snow Leopard sera grande... Tant qu'a présent je n'ai jamais acheté de MacOS... J'ai toujours gardé celui livré avec ma machine... Mais là... Je pense que je vais faire le saut pour SL si il tient ses promesses.



Moi aussi, si le feedback sur le gain de vitesse est positif en ce qui concerne les nouvelles machines... 

mais je ferai pas comme j'ai fait pour mon MBP, à me lancer sur un coup de tête sans rien savoir précisément au préalable!


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2008)

ouais, bah, leopard a apporté pas mal de choses je trouve (des choses visibles et invisible)
SL aportera que des choses invisible (ou presque)


----------



## noche84 (26 Octobre 2008)

Oué mais peut-être + importantes ( sur le long terme en tout cas j'en suis sur  )

Et, de fait, il est tjrs préférable d'attendre une révision ou 2 avant d'acheter un OS... Mais on en est encore loin de ce genre de discussions


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2008)

Snow Leopard : priorité à Cocoa



> Alors que Snow Leopard devrait être disponible dans moins d&#8217;un an, le secret autour du nouveau félin d&#8217;Apple est bien gardé. Si l&#8217;on voit bien Steve Jobs présenter en long et en large le successeur de Mac OS X 10.5 à l&#8217;occasion de Macworld San Francisco, il faut en attendant lire entre les lignes avec le peu d&#8217;informations que livrent les dernières bêtas.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Octobre 2008)

D'un point de vu mercantile, je me demandais, après les phrases du genre "Plus de 300 nouveautés blablabla", pour vendre Snow Leopard il vont dire quoi au client "de base" : " Vos applications moins lourde, 300 mo d'economisé " ? 

Je pense que notre steevy va bien ajouteur 2-3 "amazing new features" pour attirer les yeux ! Non ? :/


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2008)

Oh, je pense que l'on peut avoir une confiance aveugle en Apple et ses commerciaux pour nous vendre Snow Leopard. Peut-être que ça sera par rapport à Windows. Ou alors il y aura effectivement plein de nouveautés (façon les 300 de Leopard)...

De toute façon, aussi marrant soit le message publicitaire (en tout cas, ça m'amuse), il ne compte pas vraiment par rapport au fond...


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2008)

Les nouveautés sont généralement de l'attrape-couillon : ils sont quand même capable de mettre des économiseurs d'écran dans le lot, si ma mémoire est bonne (note : il est vrai que n'importe quel item représente au moins une heure de boulot ...) 

Nous avons presque tous oublié les diverses nouveautés neuves que l'on pressentait (ZFS, indépendance de la résolution pour l'interface graphique, d'autres encore dont je me souviens plus, en effet) mais on peut penser que quelques-unes vont réapparaître soudain pour faire vendre la bête. Jobs avait fait l'erreur relative mais réelle d'avoir promis un truc extramidable pour ... ne rien annoncer de neuf. Cette fois-ci, ça va être l'inverse.

On va avoir droit à des benchs de folie, des nouveautés techniques super sympa (Grand Central et ZFS entre autres) et des trucs graphiques sympa _en plus_ pour faire chic. En tous cas, je suis assez impatient de m'amuser avec (les bidouilleurs devraient être contents).

Tout ce que j'espère est que nous n'aurons plus ce fond d'écran dégueulendo


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2008)

Tout à fait, c'est pour ça que j'écrivais que l'on peut faire confiance à Apple pour nous présenter SL comme il faut. Si ça se trouve, en cherchant bien, ils arriveront à trouver 350 nouveautés !

En tout cas, pour Leopard, on sentait qu'ils en voulaient 300 au départ et qu'ils se sont creusés la tête pour toutes les avoir. Du coup, il y avait une foule de nouveautés absolument pas nouvelles ou d'un intérêt très limité. 

Mais quand on suit un peu Apple, on a l'habitude de la surenchère mise en place à chaque fois qu'il y a un nouveau produit. Cela fait partie de sa communication, un peu comme un concurrent plus grand et au Nord que la pomme, mais contrairement à ce dernier, ça marche pour Apple (avis personnel s'entend).


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tout ce que j'espère est que nous n'aurons plus ce fond d'écran dégueulendo


Surtout qu'il te rappelle que l'écran du Macbook Pro que t'as payé bien cher est moins bon que la plupart des écrans. :mouais:


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Surtout qu'il te rappelle que l'écran du Macbook Pro que t'as payé bien cher est moins bon que la plupart des écrans. :mouais:


Ça ... je n'en sais trop rien. Je pense ne pas être en mesure de faire la fine bouche sur ce point.


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ... je n'en sais trop rien. Je pense ne pas être en mesure de faire la fine bouche sur ce point.


tu veux dire que ton terminal est noir sur blanc? 

pt'et que t'auras le droit a un terminal avec des caracteres en 3D :affraid:



a mon avis, pas de grossse com' pour SL car y'a pas grand grand chose a venter au client lambda (a part que ca va plus vite, et encore, si Flash était optimisé via GrandCentral, ca deviendrait un critere de vente )


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Octobre 2008)

Si flash était optimisé _tout court_, ça ferait une bonne différence avec ce qu'on a présentement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2008)

Snow Leopard disponible début 2009 ?


----------



## pftlyon (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

 Avec Snow Leopard bien qu'optimisé intel, sera t'il toutefois possible de lire les applis power Pc (ex : Office X) via l'émulation (rosetta) ou même ces applis sont définitivement abandonnées? Effectivement pour l'instant sous Leopard je peux encore les lire. Par ailleurs ce système vaudra t'il le coup sur un macbook pro (2,2ghz Core2duo , 2go de ram, cg nvidia 8600M GT 128 mo) santa rosa ou mieux vaut-il rester sur Leopard?

Merci


----------



## BS0D (19 Novembre 2008)

C'est une bonne question: SL optimisera t-il la vitesse sur tous les mac intel ou sera t-il obsolète (je veux dire inutile) sur certains? 

Outre les optimisations d'interface et autres petits gadgets qu'il apportera potentiellement de nouveau, ça m'embêterait de l'acheter s'il ne m'apporte pas plus de "confort d'utilisation" au quotidien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2008)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec Snow Leopard bien qu'optimisé intel, sera t'il toutefois possible de lire les applis power Pc (ex : Office X) via l'émulation (rosetta) ou même ces applis sont définitivement abandonnées? Effectivement pour l'instant sous Leopard je peux encore les lire. Par ailleurs ce système vaudra t'il le coup sur un macbook pro (2,2ghz Core2duo , 2go de ram, cg nvidia 8600M GT 128 mo) santa rosa ou mieux vaut-il rester sur Leopard?
> 
> Merci


En principe oui.


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2008)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec Snow Leopard bien qu'optimisé intel, sera t'il toutefois possible de lire les applis power Pc (ex : Office X) via l'émulation (rosetta) ou même ces applis sont définitivement abandonnées? Effectivement pour l'instant sous Leopard je peux encore les lire.



C'est une excellente question. Je suis moi-même dans ce cas, à savoir que j'ai encore quelques "grosses" applications non optimisées pour les MacIntel, qui fonctionnent fort bien sur Leopard (il faut reconnaitre que Rosetta se débrouille très bien, pour peu que l'on ait suffisamment de mémoire vive), et dont les màj en UB me couteraient la peau des fesses.

Mais d'après ce que j'ai compris (si j'ai bien compris), toutes les applications uniquement PPC vont se retrouver incompatibles avec Snow Leopard. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer...
Mais dans ce cas, effectivement, on va être un certain nombre à rester sur Leopard.




pftlyon a dit:


> Par ailleurs ce système vaudra t'il le coup sur un macbook pro (2,2ghz Core2duo , 2go de ram, cg nvidia 8600M GT 128 mo) santa rosa ou mieux vaut-il rester sur Leopard?
> 
> Merci



Normalement oui, il devrait valoir le coup, puisque optimisé pour l'architecture 64 bit d'Intel (donc pour ton MBP).

Après il faut déterminer ce qui est le plus intéressant, et le plus "rentable". Rester sur Leopard pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser ses applications non UB, ou passer sur Snow Leopard mais en renonçant à utiliser des applications qui ne seraient plus compatibles (et dont les màj sont ou seront vendus à des prix exhorbitants).

Il y a matière à réflexion.

Leopard est en quelque sorte une version "charnière" de MacOS X (ou une version "ultime", j'allais dire), la dernière à être compatible avec de nombreux Mac, mais également (si j'ai bien compris) avec de nombreuses applications non UB.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Novembre 2008)

Peut-être y aura-t-il un émulateur, autre que Rosetta (enfin, je dis ça, je commence à peine à découvrir l'architecture Mac...) ?


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2008)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec Snow Leopard bien qu'optimisé intel, sera t'il toutefois possible de lire les applis power Pc (ex : Office X) via l'émulation (rosetta) ou même ces applis sont définitivement abandonnées? Effectivement pour l'instant sous Leopard je peux encore les lire. Par ailleurs ce système vaudra t'il le coup sur un macbook pro (2,2ghz Core2duo , 2go de ram, cg nvidia 8600M GT 128 mo) santa rosa ou mieux vaut-il rester sur Leopard?
> 
> Merci





iDuck a dit:


> En principe oui.



Oui aux deux questions ?

Sinon pour le PPC, j'avais compris que Snow Leopard serait Intel Only en éliminant tout ce qui est PPC. Ca ne veut pas forcément dire qu'Apple ne gardera pas Rosetta, mais j'ai supposé un moment qu'ils ne le garderait pas ... ce qui serait une bonne affaire pour les éditeurs de logiciels !

Et c'est vrai que s'ils veulent faire un truc nickel, il faut éliminer tout ce qui est PPC (ou revenir au PPC et éliminer tout ce qui est x86   ).

Sinon j'aimerais bien qu'il propose de virtualiser OS X. Ce serait bien pratique pour tester des installations genre MySQL, Oracle, Sybase, etc ... ou des configs clients sans plomber son environnement ... Bref je pense à mon boulot, mais si Apple s'intéresse un jour à l'entreprise, on a besoin de ça.


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2008)

Si Snow Leopard élimine tout le code PPC (et par la même occasion Rosetta, je suppose), comment pourrait-il prendre en charge les applications PPC ? 

C'est ça que je n'ai pas compris...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Rosetta n'a pas de code PPC, rosetta transforme à la volée le code PPC en Intel.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi le faire disparaitre, dans ce cas?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pourquoi le faire disparaitre, dans ce cas?



Ben on n'en sait rien justement.


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2008)

@melaure: tu peux virtualiser la version serveur déjà  (c'est un moindre mal) ou la version client avec une bidouille  (et sans toucher a Mac OS)


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @melaure: tu peux virtualiser la version serveur déjà  (c'est un moindre mal) ou la version client avec une bidouille  (et sans toucher a Mac OS)



Tu m'intéresses, gars ! 

On peut le faire un logiciel de virtualisation ? Sinon comment ? Tutorial ?

(ceci si c'était intégré à Snow Léopard, ce serait encore mieux).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu m'intéresses, gars !
> 
> On peut le faire un logiciel de virtualisation ? Sinon comment ? Tutorial ?
> 
> (ceci si c'était intégré à Snow Léopard, ce serait encore mieux).



Parallels Server for Mac


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu m'intéresses, gars !
> 
> On peut le faire un logiciel de virtualisation ? Sinon comment ? Tutorial ?
> 
> (ceci si c'était intégré à Snow Léopard, ce serait encore mieux).


La bidouille mentionnée fonctionne pour VMWare Fusion (bêta).
Cela étant, l'intérêt est pour l'instant un peu limité. Mais j'ai cru voir (sur MacOSXHints) une possibilité d'installer un Tiger/Intel dans une machine virtuelle aussi ...
Là, cela pourrait t'intéresser un peu plus.

Allez, on revient à SL, maintenant


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> La bidouille mentionnée fonctionne pour VMWare Fusion (bêta).
> Cela étant, l'intérêt est pour l'instant un peu limité. Mais j'ai cru voir (sur MacOSXHints) une possibilité d'installer un Tiger/Intel dans une machine virtuelle aussi ...
> Là, cela pourrait t'intéresser un peu plus.
> 
> Allez, on revient à SL, maintenant



Merci bompi, si à la rigueur tu peux me créer un sujet "Solutions pour virtualiser OS X" avec ces 3 ou 4 posts, ce serait parfait et on continue dessus. Merci d 'avance.


----------



## Cleveland (20 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer clairement qu'est ce que l'Open CL ? La différence avec Quartz Extreme ?

Merci


----------



## nicolasf (20 Novembre 2008)

Tu as un article en couverture de MacG déjà...


----------



## DeepDark (20 Novembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer clairement qu'est ce que l'Open CL ? La différence avec Quartz Extreme ?
> 
> Merci


http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127211/opencl-accelere-pour-snow-leopard

EDIT : Grillé


----------



## Cobright (12 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127211/opencl-accelere-pour-snow-leopard
> 
> EDIT : Grillé


 
Excellent article et technologie très prometteuse , certainement l'une des plus grande révolution qui est en train de se tramer dans le monde de la micro informatique actuellement .... 

Bien a vous 
JL


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Décembre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pourquoi le faire disparaitre, dans ce cas?


Pas vraiment de raison, mais Apple a bien fait disparaitre classic bien avant le passage à Intel. Rosetta est une solution temporaire. (dommage pourtant c'est génial). SL lui mettra probablement le coup de grace.


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Pas vraiment de raison, mais Apple a bien fait disparaitre classic bien avant le passage à Intel. Rosetta est une solution temporaire. (dommage pourtant c'est génial). SL lui mettra probablement le coup de grace.



Ce serait pas mal d'avoir une virtualisation intégrée dans 10.6 pour faire tourner un 10.5 si on a vraiment besoin d'une appli PPC ... ou d'autoriser VMWare à le faire


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2008)

Une sorte de Classix quoi 

--> []


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une sorte de Classix quoi
> 
> --> []



Une machine virtuelle ce n'est pas la même chose. L'environnement est complètement séparé, pas intégré comme classic ou rosetta.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Décembre 2008)

ouais une deuxième partition le fera très bien .............


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Décembre 2008)

A croire que vous ne connaissez pas apple: SL exigera de nouveaux softs, et cela tombe bien, une célèbre entreprise de Cupertino vous les proposera...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)

Je sais pas si le lien a déjà été donné
Deux vidéos de SnowLeopard ICI


----------



## Rez2a (29 Décembre 2008)

Merci, dommage que les vidéos ne montrent pratiquement rien... en même temps, je savais déjà qu'il n'y avait rien à montrer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Je sais pas si le lien a déjà été donné
> Deux vidéos de SnowLeopard ICI


Merci. 



Rez2a a dit:


> Merci, dommage que les vidéos ne montrent pratiquement rien... en même temps, je savais déjà qu'il n'y avait rien à montrer.


Normal, c'est en dessous que ça se passe. En surface il ne faut pas s'attendre à de grands changements. 

L'intérêt principal de Snow Leopard va être de savoir ce que les changements apportés en dessous vont apporter en terme de performances.


----------



## Rez2a (29 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Normal, c'est en dessous que ça se passe. En surface il ne faut pas s'attendre à de grands changements.
> 
> L'intérêt principal de Snow Leopard va être de savoir ce que les changements apportés en dessous vont apporter en terme de performances.



Oui c'est pour ça que j'aurais bien aimé que la vidéo permette de comparer les performances de SL avec Leopard, sur le temps de lancement des applications ou que sais-je... là il se contente de montrer que les apps prennent moins d'espace disque ; et honnêtement, que le Carnet d'Adresses pèse 10Mo au lieu de 50Mo quand on a des disques de 250Go, on va dire que c'est peut-être pas le changement qu'on attend le plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

Rez2a a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça que j'aurais bien aimé que la vidéo permette de comparer les performances de SL avec Leopard, sur le temps de lancement des applications ou que sais-je... là il se contente de montrer que les apps prennent moins d'espace disque ; et honnêtement, que le Carnet d'Adresses pèse 10Mo au lieu de 50Mo quand on a des disques de 250Go, on va dire que c'est peut-être pas le changement qu'on attend le plus...


Si elles sont plus légères, on peut penser qu'elles seront plus réactives.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (4 Janvier 2009)

Ces vidéos sont faites avec une beta de SL qui date de juillet... et disponibles en torrent depuis quelques semaines. Depuis, quelques autres versions sont sorties, toujours avec ce comportement bizarre des prefs systèmes à faire redémarrer en 32 bits, donc pas quelque chose de commercialisable immédiatement.

Ce qui semble de plus en plus probable, c'est qu'apple a une idée précise de ce qu'elle compte faire de SL et qu'on ne le saura que plus tard. Je pensais initialement à la resolution independence comme raison d'être de SL mais les choses ont pas énormément progressé depuis 10.5.


----------



## iota (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut.



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Ce qui semble de plus en plus probable, c'est qu'apple a une idée précise de ce qu'elle compte faire de SL


Bah j'espère bien :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## ni pour ni contre (5 Janvier 2009)

Hé hé, je reformule : qu'apple va utiliser SL avec un objectif précis et particulier ; ça ne sera pas seulement un grand ménage de transition pour préparer l'OS des 10 ans de OS X (en 2011).


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Janvier 2009)

Seulement, on ne sait pas encore quoi


----------



## Rez2a (12 Janvier 2009)

Je ne sais pas trop si les gens qui ont accès à la bêta de Snow Leopard ont le droit de parler des nouveautés ou pas, mais bon on va tourner ça sous forme de "bruits de couloir" : est-ce que vous savez quels seront les gros changements apportés par QuickTime X comparé au QuickTime actuel ? Meilleures performances, plus de compatibilité (support du DivX et flv en natif ?), autre chose ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (12 Janvier 2009)

Vu qu'en face, Windows 7 supporte Divx en natif, je pense qu'Apple va suivre le mouvement, d'autant plus que la beta bénéficie d'un excellent feedback après l'échec de Vista qui a été si bénéfique à la Pomme.


----------



## Rez2a (12 Janvier 2009)

En fait pour que QuickTime change carrément de nom plutôt que de numéro de version je me demandais quels seraient les changements en profondeur ; sur la page de SL ils parlent d'une "plate-forme de nouvelle génération rationalisée qui fait évoluer les normes actuelles du multimédia et d'Internet", mais ça ne dit pas ce qu'ils comptent faire.


----------



## okok123 (17 Janvier 2009)

En fait QuickTime, contrairement a VLC, Winamp .... est bien plus qu'un player.
Il contient des codecs et des libraries, et je ne sais encore quoi qui servent à faire fonctionner certains logiciels multimédia.
La nouvelle version "X", je crois, utilisera l'OpenGL, pour fonctionner. En claire, ça utilisera mieux les performances graphiques de l'ordi. Elle est concentrée que sur les nouvelles technologies video et audio, en laissant de coté ce qui est inutile aujourd'hui. Et aussi, il a été totalement réecrit, et repensé donc les performances seront amelioré au niveau du décodage par exemple : Si une video en 1080 saccadait avec QT 7, est serait fluide nickel dans X (théoriquement). Il sera en plus de tout ça beacoup plus léger. 


- Sinon à mon avis, Snow Léopard que j'attends tant, va se debarasser du support PPC, et là je dit tant mieux éhéh (enfin, on se debarasse du viellot) (puis d'ailleurs ceux qui tournent sur des vieilles bécanes, qu'est que ça peut leur faire de depenser 129$ dans la toute derniere version ...? leopard c'est déja assez suffisament à jour pour eux non ?). Ca va grandement alléger le système, et le code purifié/optimisé pour une seule architecture sera bien plus éfficace.

Secondo, en plus de creer un support mono-architectural, Apple va très certaienement tout réécrire en cocoa, pour montrer la voie à suivre, et optimiser tout le système pour les processeurs intels. Et en optimisant tout le système qui sera plus leger grâce au non ppc, SL sera aussi plus éfficace grace à la réécriture de quasiment tout le système. Ils vont aussi en refaisant tous les programmes de os x, les aleger eux aussi comme SL.

En claire :

- Passage de PPC/Intel à Intel only ===> poids divisé par deux donc on peut imaginer un gain de performances.
- Passage d'un code carbon/cocoa à cocoa seulement ===> optimisisation des performance et de la stabilité.
- Reecriture totale de beaucoup de logiciels et de composants système ===> taille parfois divisée par 10 (record de 11 fois pour TextEdit) et optimisation des performances.
- Passage d'un kernel 32bit à un systeme totalement 64bit mais avec quand meme le support des applis 32bit carbone ===> Apple se tourne vers le futur en gardant quand même le strict essentiel.

Donc en gros, c'est une amélioration vraiment en profondeur et majeure du systeme. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Concernant l'interface j'ai lu l'avis d'un développeur, il n'a pas vu une trace de l'interface à l'iLeopard.
Juste quelques modifications mineures.


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Janvier 2009)

okok123 a dit:


> E
> - Passage de PPC/Intel à Intel only ===> poids divisé par deux donc on peut imaginer un gain de performances.
> - Passage d'un code carbon/cocoa à cocoa seulement ===> optimisisation des performance et de la stabilité.
> - Reecriture totale de beaucoup de logiciels et de composants système ===> taille parfois divisée par 10 (record de 11 fois pour TextEdit) et optimisation des performances.
> - Passage d'un kernel 32bit à un systeme totalement 64bit mais avec quand meme le support des applis 32bit carbone ===> Apple se tourne vers le futur en gardant quand même le strict essentiel.



Sauf que:
- même si une appli intégre le code intel/PPC, un seul est utilisé, donc aucun gain en rapidité. /moins de place sur le disque, c'est tout.
- rien ne dit que le passage de 32 à 64 bits va apporter un gain visible pour l'utilisateur, rien. Tout dépend de l'usage qui en sera fait (je me souviens ainsi d'une des premier processeur 16 bits grand public, le TMS 9900, qui se faisait étriller gravement par le déjà vieillissant Zilog Z80 8 bits, au temps de la préhistoire....). Si des softs comme FCP tireront sans doute parti des 64 bits, je suis plus circonspect pour ilife et iworks...

Pour le reste, OK...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Sauf que:
> - même si une appli intégre le code intel/PPC, un seul est utilisé, donc aucun gain en rapidité. /moins de place sur le disque, c'est tout.


Et seules les applis intégrées dans Mac OS X (Mail, Carnet d'adresses,...) seront allégées. Pour les autres, c'est au bon vouloir du développeur.

Et si vous prenez par exemple les dernières versions d'iLife et d'iWork, elles tournent encore sur les Mac PPC. Donc l'allègement, ce sera pour une autre fois.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Concernant l'interface j'ai lu l'avis d'un développeur, il n'a pas vu une trace de l'interface à l'iLeopard.
> Juste quelques modifications mineures.



Tu me rassures , elle est vraiment moche cette interface de merde qui est chiante 


Sinon , apple à fait une connerie avec ilife'09 en conservant le code ppc....:hein:


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> apple à fait une connerie avec ilife'09 en conservant le code ppc....:hein:



Pourquoi ? Tous les G4 et G5 en circulation (nous sommes légions) sont plutôt contents. Il en est de même pour iworks qui a le bon goût de fonctionner même sous tiger.
Maintenant,  il est clair que ce sont les "dernières" versions ppc, tout comme leopard est l'OS ultime ppc, mais là, au moins, on est prévenu, et le support logiciel est dans le temps, maintenu suffisamment longtemps.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Sauf que:
> - même si une appli intégre le code intel/PPC, un seul est utilisé, donc aucun gain en rapidité. /moins de place sur le disque, c'est tout.
> - *rien ne dit que le passage de 32 à 64 bits va apporter un gain visible pour l'utilisateur, rien*. Tout dépend de l'usage qui en sera fait (je me souviens ainsi d'une des premier processeur 16 bits grand public, le TMS 9900, qui se faisait étriller gravement par le déjà vieillissant Zilog Z80 8 bits, au temps de la préhistoire....). Si des softs comme FCP tireront sans doute parti des 64 bits, je suis plus circonspect pour ilife et iworks...
> 
> Pour le reste, OK...









Exact dans la mesure où Leopard contient déjà pas mal de code 64 bits.




iDuck a dit:


> Et seules les applis intégrées dans Mac OS X (Mail, Carnet d'adresses,...) seront allégées. Pour les autres, c'est au bon vouloir du développeur.
> 
> Et si vous prenez par exemple les dernières versions d'iLife et d'iWork, elles tournent encore sur les Mac PPC. Donc l'allègement, ce sera pour une autre fois.



Tout à fait... On a déjà eu le cas avec Cocoa.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu me rassures , elle est vraiment moche cette interface de merde qui est chiante



Par contre ils ont encore changé la méthode pour les thèmes, ça va de nouveau être compliquer pour la customization

Leopard:

extras.rsrc     5.1 MB
extras2.rsrc   5.1 MB

ArtFile.bin       5.5 MB
SArtFile.bin     1.7 MB

AquaUI.bundle
LeopardUI.bundle


Snow Leopard:

extras.rsrc     813.4 KB
extras2.rsrc   811.4 KB

ArtFile.bin       1.1 MB
SArtFile.bin     112 KB

UI.bundle


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2009)

Oulala ca sent résolution indépendance ca, car les fichiers vectoriels prennent bcp moins de place que les images... 
(Deja partielleent le cas dans leo, l'icône de la batterie pas exemple)


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu me rassures , elle est vraiment moche cette interface de merde qui est chiante
> 
> 
> Sinon , apple à fait une connerie avec ilife'09 en conservant le code ppc....:hein:



Oui tu n'es vraiment pas sympa pour les gens qui ont du PPC. En plus ça ne change rien, puisque le programme contient les deux executable en x86 et PPC.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Pourquoi ?
Parce que ça ne fait que ralentir le logiciel lorsque il est codé pour deux types de pross !
Et puis , c'est vieux maintenant...A croire que la transition pour les mac's users n'est pas terminée...


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2009)

Salut.



etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> Parce que ça ne fait que ralentir le logiciel lorsque il est codé pour deux types de pross !


Ben non, une fois que le lanceur a choisi le binaire compilé pour la plateforme cible, il n'y a pas de perte en terme d'exécution.

@+
iota


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> Parce que ça ne fait que ralentir le logiciel lorsque il est codé pour deux types de pross !
> Et puis , c'est vieux maintenant...A croire que la transition pour les mac's users n'est pas terminée...



N'importe quoi !!!

Comme le dit Iota, seul le code de la plate-forme de l'utilisateur est lançé !

Et ce n'est pas si vieux, tu es vraiment comme Jobs, tout ce qui à plus de deux ans va à la benne.   

Il y a bien encore au moins 10 millions d'UC PPC qui sont utilisées alors on ne les ignore pas ! Les dernières UC PPC vendues ont moins de 3 ans (Août 2006).

Intégriste de la nouveauté !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Je ne savais pas (merci de me l'avoir dit) , néanmoins , mon avis sur le ppc demeure inchangé :rose: 
Alors , qu'ils aillent sous linux ces mac ppc 
(ah oui , j'ai pas que des mac intel mais aussi un PPC qui est plus fiable que le intel je trouve )


----------



## pftlyon (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

 Savez-vous si Snow Leopard incluera Rosetta. En effet, possesseur d'Office X et n'étant point convaincu par Open Office comme par Neo Office, je souhaiterais pouvoir conserver ma suite actuelle. Sachant que je ne tiens pas spécialement à upgrader vers Office 2004 ou 2008 (licence à payer et avancées ne m'intéressant pas spécialement). Par ailleurs, j'utilise page pour la PAO. Mais pour les courriers... Office X reste mon logiciel principal. Il me satisfait pleinement.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Janvier 2009)

pftlyon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez-vous si Snow Leopard incluera Rosetta. En effet, possesseur d'Office X et n'étant point convaincu par Open Office comme par Neo Office, je souhaiterais pouvoir conserver ma suite actuelle. Sachant que je ne tiens pas spécialement à upgrader vers Office 2004 ou 2008 (licence à payer et avancées ne m'intéressant pas spécialement). Par ailleurs, j'utilise page pour la PAO. Mais pour les courriers... Office X reste mon logiciel principal. Il me satisfait pleinement.
> 
> ...


Non, je crois que l'abandon de Rosetta a été annoncé pour SL justement. Je viens d'acheter justement Office 2008 (qui est une vraie merde en passant) à ce titre là. Le précédent émulateur dans Mac Os X (Classic, une sorte de Rosetta moins abouti pour faire tourner les softs Mac Os 9) a été abandonné aussi plutôt rapidement. Même avec un mac PPC qui l'avait au début, il a été supprimé au cours des versions d'Os X . C'est le sort qui attend Rosetta. L'intérêt de SL est justement d'épurer le système, qui a connu pas mal de refonte majeures ces dernières années. Les PPC ne seront pas compatibles, et Rosetta ne devrait pas y couper. (il me semble que c'est officiel d'ailleurs)


----------



## Delgesu (24 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Non, je crois que l'abandon de Rosetta a été annoncé pour SL justement. Je viens d'acheter justement Office 2008 (qui est une vraie merde en passant) à ce titre là. Le précédent émulateur dans Mac Os X (Classic, une sorte de Rosetta moins abouti pour faire tourner les softs Mac Os 9) a été abandonné aussi plutôt rapidement. Même avec un mac PPC qui l'avait au début, il a été supprimé au cours des versions d'Os X . C'est le sort qui attend Rosetta. L'intérêt de SL est justement d'épurer le système, qui a connu pas mal de refonte majeures ces dernières années. Les PPC ne seront pas compatibles, et Rosetta ne devrait pas y couper. (il me semble que c'est officiel d'ailleurs)



Ce qui signifie que je vais devoir ABSOLUMENT acheté les MAJ pour différents programmes (Reason 2.5 , TCF  )


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Ce qui signifie que je vais devoir ABSOLUMENT acheté les MAJ pour différents programmes (Reason 2.5 , TCF )


 
Ce qui signifie aussi que tu n'es pas absolument obligé de passer à Snow Leopard, et que tu peux continuer avec ta machine actuelle qui tourne sans doute fort bien.


----------



## Delgesu (24 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ce qui signifie aussi que tu n'es pas absolument obligé de passer à Snow Leopard, et que tu peux continuer avec ta machine actuelle qui tourne sans doute fort bien.



Je vais être franc : je préférais Tiger . Je trouve Leopard moins convivial , surtout au niveau du Finder , tordu . 

Je n'y connais pas grand-chose en informatique , mais avec Tiger , instinctivement , j'avais réussi rapidement à relier un PC sous OuineBouse avec mon Mac , sans fil , à y déposer et retirer des fichiers. Là, avec Leopard , en 1 heure je n'ai pas trouvé. Je pense qu'avec un mode d'emploi j'y arriverai , mais Tiger me semblait plus intuitif , à moi qui ne suis qu'un simple utilisateur . 

Et ce n'est là qu'1 exemple .


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Janvier 2009)

Oui, je pense que c'est surtout ça qu'il faut voir!
On n'est pas obligé de passer à SL tant que la machine tourne!!
Le jour où, au démarrage on aura un Kernel Panic qui nous dira "Si vous voulez continuer à utiliser ce mac, vous devez installer Snow Leopard" alors, on verra...

Mais en attendant:

Have Fun with Tiger!!! (c'est juste pour moi ça )


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Janvier 2009)

Je ne jugerai pas SL comme je juge mais Leopard, même si ils le presque le même nom. 
Leopard a apporté quelques fonctions (Quicklook, Spaces, Timemachine) qui rendent l'usage de Ma Os X beaucoup plus convivial. Le problème est que ces fonctions existaient déjà sur Tiger mais en freeware (Virtual Desktops par exemple), l'achat de Leopard n'était donc pas indispensable, et a fait beaucoup de bruit pour rien. 
Par contre Snow Leopard (apparement) va apporter des fonctionnalités qui changent véritablement la façon de procéder de Mac Os X (Grand central etc etc), et qui sont des avancées majeures dans le domaine de l'informatique grand public. 
Pour le problème des applications PPC qui ne pourront plus tourner dessous, bien, ça devait arriver.  Vous serez forcé un jour ou l'autre de mettre à jour vos licences, et là il commence à être temps.

Tiger reste pour moi LA version suprême de Mac Os X, celle qui fait que ça valait la peine de se tapper Cheetah et d'autres merdes innommable pour en arriver là... Snow Leopard m'enthousiasme complètement jusqu'à présent; au contraire j'aurais été inquiet si Apple m'avait promit 400 nouvelles fonctionnalités, 100 de mieux que Leopard.  Si ça avait été le cas, je ne me serais pas ruer sur SL quand il sortiera, j'ai pas encore digéré Leopard. 

Edit: Bon bon, je commence vraiment à trouver mes posts trop long...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Je ne jugerai pas SL comme je juge mais Leopard, même si ils le presque le même nom.
> ...
> *Tiger reste pour moi LA version suprême de Mac Os X*, celle qui fait que ça valait la peine de se tapper Cheetah et d'autres merdes innommable pour en arriver là...
> ...
> Edit: Bon bon, je commence vraiment à trouver mes posts trop long...



Mais non, il y a des gens qui les lisent.  Je regrette l'interface en aluminium brossé de Tiger. La plus belle interface de toutes selon moi. :love:


----------



## F118I4 (25 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je regrette l'interface en aluminium brossé de Tiger. La plus belle interface de toutes selon moi. :love:


Cela est très subjectif! Au contraire je préfère l' interface de Leo (plutôt que l' alu brossé de Tiger).
En plus je rajouterai que Leo a unifié l' interface parce que c' était le bordel.Il fallait utilisé *Uno* et à chaque mise à jour système il fallait attendre la MAJ d' Uno ...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Non, je crois que l'abandon de Rosetta a été annoncé pour SL justement.



Ca demande quand même à être confirmé. Je me suis aussi posé la question, pour des raisons similaires à celles de pftlyon, et je n'ai jamais lu la confirmation claire et nette, encore moins officielle, que Rosetta allait disparaitre de SL.

Quand à Classic, il a quand même perduré six ans, on ne peut donc pas dire qu'il a disparu "rapidement".

Donc attention...


Edit:



> Separately, we've heard that the newest version of Snow Leopard makes Rosetta an optional installation.


Source (décembre 2008).

Certes, on reste dans le domaine de la rumeur. Mais cette rumeur n'existerait pas si Apple avait annoncé l'abandon de Rosetta avec Snow Leopard. Donc en clair on en sait rien.




Atlante a dit:


> Les PPC ne seront pas compatibles, et Rosetta ne devrait pas y couper.



C'est un raisonnement que j'avais fait à un moment. Certaines personnes m'ont fait comprendre que c'était un raisonnement faux (l'incompatibilité des Mac PPC avec SL n'entraine pas forcément la disparition de Rosetta et donc n'entraine pas forcément l'incompatibilité entre les applis PPC et SL).


----------



## iota (26 Janvier 2009)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> C'est un raisonnement que j'avais fait à un moment. Certaines personnes m'ont fait comprendre que c'était un raisonnement faux (l'incompatibilité des Mac PPC avec SL n'entraine pas forcément la disparition de Rosetta et donc n'entraine pas forcément l'incompatibilité entre les applis PPC et SL).


D'autant plus que Rosetta est une application pour Mac Intel et non pour Mac PPC...  
Elle a toujours fonctionner exclusivement sur Mac Intel, que SL abandonne le PPC ne supprime pas son intéret.

@+
iota


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un raisonnement que j'avais fait à un moment. Certaines personnes m'ont fait comprendre que c'était un raisonnement faux (l'incompatibilité des Mac PPC avec SL n'entraine pas forcément la disparition de Rosetta et donc n'entraine pas forcément l'incompatibilité entre les applis PPC et SL).



Rosetta est en quelque sorte une émulation PPC sur Intel. Il n'y a aucune obligation à l'enlever dans Snow Leopard. Mais Apple le fera problablement histoire que vous soyez obligé de racheter de nouvelles versions de vos applis PPC ...

Sinon il y avait le même principe sur PPC, avec un émulateur 68000 qui permettait de faire tourner les applications des Macs pré-PPC. Et ça a duré longtemps, du système 7 au système 9 si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mais non, il y a des gens qui les lisent.  Je regrette l'interface en aluminium brossé de Tiger. La plus belle interface de toutes selon moi. :love:



Ben justement, je suis toujours sous Tiger, et j'avoue que l'interface Alu Brossé c'est sympa mais ça fait vieillot à la fin...
J'utilise UNO du coup!


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Février 2009)

Ça c'est une nouvelle, et non pas une rumeur.
De quoi alimenter le débat sur une date de sortie de nouvelles machines.


*http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133646/nouvelle-beta-de-snow-leopard-pour-les-developpeurs*


----------



## pumauer (5 Février 2009)

Bon...Snow Leopard, je ne l'attends pas spécialement. L'an dernier j'ai switché et j'ai acheté un Macbook. Il y avait Leopard dedans. Trois mois après j'ai acheté un Powerbook 12". Il y avait Tiger dedans. Il y est toujours d'ailleurs. La différence entre les deux  OS n'est pas énorme, moins que ce que je pensais au départ. Cela dit, je trouve mon Powerbook globalement plus réactif (avec moins de Ram) : lancement s'applis, mise en veille, boot plus rapides. Mais y a pas à tortiller, Leopard a apporté des choses positives, tout de même : Quicklook, Time Machine. Ce sont les trucs qui me manquent le plus sur Tiger. Mais on peut s'en passer, tout de même. Ce n'est pas non plus absolument fondamental!  En clair, entre Tiger et Leopard, c'est vraiment pas une révolution, et j'utilise indifféremment les deux. Et le passage entre Leo et Snow Leo ne le sera pas non plus. Evolution normale. Mais pas de quoi changer de machine. Je rappelle que selon ce que l'on fait, on peut garder une machine assez longtemps, tout de même. Et mon Powerbook, SN ou pas, je compte bien le garder pendant encore quelques années.


----------



## F118I4 (5 Février 2009)

Je sais pas pour vous mais moi quand j' étais sous Tiger j' avais l' impression que mon iMac intel core 2 duo démarrait plus vite et sinon de toute façon Leopard est plus gourmand en RAM.
Avant avec 1 GO de RAM sous Tiger, il était super réactif maintenant sous Leopard il l' est moins.
J' espère vraiment que SL corrigera cela.
Je parle même pas des G5 qui sont des fois plus rapide que des intel core 2 Duo sous Leopard, c' est abusé!


----------



## tchico (5 Février 2009)

J'avais un powerbook G4 1Ghz et j'ai changé vers intel pensant voir la "bombe"
Hé bien pour une fréquence double et un double processeur, c'est à peu près le rapport....
Alors, je ne vois pas Snow Léopard faire des miracles
Je regrette que le PowerPC soit abandonné.Mais c'est une autre histoire
Il est vrai que léopard a apporté time machine et quelques nouveautés bien pratiques
Snow Léopard fera de même, je pense

Mais apparemment, les utilisateurs attendent plus de réactivités de leur machine du jour au lendemain
Wait and see.:mouais:


----------



## mika79 (5 Février 2009)

pumauer, je pense que tu te trompe et même fort fort fort. Il y aura une nette différence entre leopard et snow leo, et nette différence c'est encore peu, ce sera LA différence. Nouvelle architecture, openGl, grandcentral, reactivitée accrue, optimisation des tâches multicoeur et ainsi que du multitouch pour les applis tierces etc etc etc, il n'y aura pas moment plus propice pour changer de machine, mis a part la gamme unibody qui est pensée SL. C'est pour la pluspart de nous LE MAC OS attendu, pas celui qui te fout plein de truc aux yeux et qui ne servent a rien, non, ce sera le nouvel os repensé dans sa mechanique toute entière , une révolution quoi!


----------



## tchico (5 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Il y aura une nette différence entre leopard et snow leo, et nette différence c'est encore peu, ce sera LA différence., une révolution quoi!


Comment le sais-tu ?


----------



## pumauer (5 Février 2009)

Je veux bien croire que SL sera LE MAC OS tant attendu...pourquoi pas...Cela dit  :
1° En tant qu'ancien windosien, le passage à Leopard lors de mon switch a déjà constitué L'OS tant attendu. C'était déjà une petite claque.
2° J'utiliserai mon Powerbook tant qu'il n'auront pas sorti une nouvelle machine de ce genre, SL ou pas.
3° En tant qu'utilisateur de portable, j'attends aussi d'autres choses qu'une révolution de l'OS, à savoir : poids, autonomie, chauffe, bruit.  
4° Je suis, en gros, un utilisateur courant. Et ce utilisateur-là n'a pas besoin de changer tout le temps de machine. Pour faire ce que font ordinairement les gens, un G4 suffit encore, largement.


----------



## mika79 (5 Février 2009)

Tchico, je le sais de par ce que j'étend des amis testeurs sur un forum allemand


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> pumauer, je pense que tu te trompe et même fort fort fort. Il y aura une nette différence entre leopard et snow leo, et nette différence c'est encore peu, ce sera LA différence. Nouvelle architecture, openGl, grandcentral, reactivitée accrue, optimisation des tâches multicoeur et ainsi que du multitouch pour les applis tierces *etc etc etc*, il n'y aura pas moment plus propice pour changer de machine, mis a part la gamme unibody qui est pensée SL. C'est pour la pluspart de nous LE MAC OS attendu, pas celui qui te fout plein de truc aux yeux et qui ne servent a rien, non, ce sera le nouvel os repensé dans sa mechanique toute entière , une révolution quoi!



J'y crois moyennement aux OS révolutionnaires surtout quand on avance pas plus d'arguments que ce que tout le monde peut lire sur la page d'Apple. C'est aussi exactement ce qu'on peut lire partout depuis des lustres : pas de grande nouveauté externes mais un nouveau moteur. C'est justement sur le etc etc etc qu'on aimerais clairement en savoir plus.


----------



## mika79 (5 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH, on ne construit pas une maison solide en commancant par le toit. Ce que fait Apple en ce moment avec SL est tout simplement une restauration complete des fondaments. C'est sur ces fondaments que je pense a une révolution , car rare sont les societés qui remettent en question une formule gagnante. Moi j'ai n'ai pas besoin d'un tape a l'oeil, ce qu'il me faut c'est un Unix stable et qui dans ce cas devrait se montrer encore plus stable que l'actuel. Apple est en train de faire avec SL ce que personne n'a jamais fait jusqu'à présent , et ça c'est du grand art! C'est simplement révolutionnaire , et je reste modeste là...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

C'est pas faux. 

En même temps, il n'y a qu'OS X qui se coltine des applications aussi grosses pour des soucis de rétro compatibilité. C'est même une double tare : le poids du code et des performances médiocres quand les softs passent par Rosetta. C'est autant un cas unique qu'un impératif. D'autant plus que Unix, ça date franchement...  

Enfin, Microsoft a fait un "bon moteur" en jetant de nouvelles bases avec Windows Vista, maintenant, ils optimisent, finissent la partie visuelle et les détails avec Windows 7. On peut donc procéder autrement. Cependant force est de constater que l'approche de Microsoft n'a pas eu beaucoup de succès !  

Pour le reste, j'attends des détails techniques sur le code qui aura été réécrit et d'avoir tester avant de juger.


----------



## tchico (5 Février 2009)

Mika79, là, tu nous mets l'eau à la bouche
Il est un fait que l'OS sera optimisé pour l'architecture Intel présent et futur....
C'est l'essentiel
De mon coté, je l'achèterai.C'est certain
Je suis curieux de nature....
Mais je n'avance rien car je ne sais rien d'autre que les bruits de couloir.
Je parle pour moi.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (6 Février 2009)

Pour ma part, j'espère une survie du Mac Box set à la sortie de SL, parce que sinon, je vais devoir me le payer 130 (s'ils gardent les mêmes prix que pour Léopard) sans iLife '09, qui me fait quand même envie (rien que la nouvelle fonction "Faces" de iPhoto '09 me fait saliver).


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> C'est pour la pluspart de nous LE MAC OS attendu, pas celui qui te fout plein de truc aux yeux et qui ne servent a rien, non, ce sera le nouvel os repensé dans sa mechanique toute entière , une révolution quoi!



On dit ça à chaque nouvel OS, depuis des années.


----------



## kisco (6 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> On dit ça à chaque nouvel OS, depuis des années.


oui en effet, moi aussi je me réjouis, mais je reste sceptique sur le bond de rapidité, réactivité.
J'essaie de ne pas m'emporter, de peur d'être déçu à sa sortie. (comme nombre de personnes lors des keynote...)

J'attend de le voir par moi-même. Mais le problème c'est que je vais aussi changer de machine, donc je pourrais pas comparer (un système vide sur une nouvelle machine c'est forcément mieux que mon Tiger upgradé à Leopard) 

Un de mes souhaits : Si seulement FrontRow était plus "modulable" !


----------



## F118I4 (6 Février 2009)

Je ne veux pas dire mais j' espère qu' Apple fera un prix pour SL parce que remettre 100 euros (environ) un an et demi après Leopard c' est abusé de notre gentillesse!!
Soit Apple fait un prix pour les possesseur de Leopard soit je deviens fou .
Dans le cas contraire, j' aurais pas du faire l' upgrade sur Leopard.


----------



## nicolasf (6 Février 2009)

Ah mais s'il n'y avait pas de déçus après la sortie de Snow Leopard, c'est nous qui serions déçus... :mouais:  

Je suis sûr, à titre personnel, qu'ils vont se surpasser pour nous trouver au moins 400 nouveautés. Quelques minutes d'amusement en perspective en somme...


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a de grandes chances que ce soit, .



Une des caractéristiques justement annoncées par Apple est le gain en longueur de code qui se traduit par des gains de performances notables.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je ne veux pas dire mais j' espère qu' Apple fera un prix pour SL parce que remettre 100 euros (environ) un an et demi après Leopard c' est abusé de notre gentillesse!!
> Soit Apple fait un prix pour les possesseur de Leopard soit je deviens fou .
> Dans le cas contraire, j' aurais pas du faire l' upgrade sur Leopard.


Je pense que tu vas devenir fou alors.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense que tu vas devenir fou alors.



Je pense qu'il va le devenir en effet. Mais bon il n'y a pas vraiment de raison quand on y pense... Une edition vista ultimate coûte quoi ? 3 ou 4 MaJ d'os x, avec les cycles de sorties... L'un dans l'autre c'est kif-kif


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je pense qu'il va le devenir en effet. Mais bon il n'y a pas vraiment de raison quand on y pense... Une edition vista ultimate coûte quoi ? 3 ou 4 MaJ d'os x, avec les cycles de sorties... L'un dans l'autre c'est kif-kif



Bof...

Tu prends la période 2001-2007, et tu accumules les prix des versions d'OS X d'un coté, et de Windows de l'autre. Et là...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bof...
> 
> Tu prends la période 2001-2007, et tu accumules les prix des versions d'OS X d'un coté, et de Windows de l'autre. Et là...



En supposant que tu as acheté une machine entre 2001 et 2007 avec un nouvel os, mon raisonnement se tient  lol


----------



## mika79 (6 Février 2009)

IDuck, et pourquoi Apple devrait faire une réduction au possesseurs de léopard ? Je te rapelle que SL n'est pas une mise a jour de Leo, mais un nouvel os a part entière , comme le fût tiger et léo , ou panther et tiger. Il n'y aura aucune reduc!!! A 100%


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> IDuck, et pourquoi Apple devrait faire une réduction au possesseurs de léopard ? Je te rapelle que SL n'est pas une mise a jour de Leo, mais un nouvel os a part entière , comme le fût tiger et léo , ou panther et tiger. Il n'y aura aucune reduc!!! A 100%


Ben, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit : plein pot.


----------



## iota (6 Février 2009)

Salut.



mika79 a dit:


> IDuck, et pourquoi Apple devrait faire une réduction au possesseurs de léopard ?


Tiens, ça me rappelle une discussion qu'on a déjà eu...   

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Tiens, ça me rappelle une discussion qu'on a déjà eu...
> 
> ...


On dit que la vie est un éternel recommencement.


----------



## mika79 (6 Février 2009)

Ouhhh la, excuse moi iduck, ce n'était pas pour toi mais pour Saint_Shaka. Milles excuses mon ami et NON je ne t'achèterais pas une copie de SL parce-que je mais suis trompé )))


----------



## F118I4 (7 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> IDuck, et pourquoi Apple devrait faire une réduction au possesseurs de léopard ? Je te rapelle que SL n'est pas une mise a jour de Leo, mais un nouvel os a part entière , comme le fût tiger et léo , ou panther et tiger. Il n'y aura aucune reduc!!! A 100%


Pourquoi??
Parceque:
1° 10.5.0 ou 10.5.1 ou 10.5.2 s' étaient des bêta.
2° SL c' est simplement Leopard fini (les avancés de Leopard + la réactivité système multi coeur etc..)
3° Leopard a été repoussé plein de fois pour avoir au final une bêta.
4° Je veux pas dire mais Leopard n' égale pas la stabilité et l' éfficacité de Tiger.
---->Régression
5° Les windowsiens nous cassent les cou***** en ce moment avec la réactivité de OS X iPhone, on est bien ridicule après en disant à ces mêmes personnes "qu' OS X est mieux que Windows".
6° Si Apple n' arrive pas à tenir son calendrier, c' est pas de notre faute.

Conclusion:
On a beaucoup acheter Leopard pour des améliorations cosmétiques mise à part Time Machine et QuickView pour en perdre en réactivité.
SL c' est le Leopard FINI.

Ca craint! il faut arrêté de nous prendre pour des machines à sous.
De toute façon si cela continue à me saouler j' irai choper SL sur Mininova.


----------



## Jellybass (7 Février 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> 4° Je veux pas dire mais Leopard n' égale pas la stabilité et l' éfficacité de Tiger.
> ---->Régression



Voilà un jugement bien sévère. C'est quoi les problèmes de stabilité de Léopard depuis la 10.5.3 ? :mouais: Personnellement, je n'ai aucune problème de ce côté-là.

Et puis l'efficacité, excuse-moi mais ça se discute. Entre Spaces, Quicklook at Time Machine, j'apprécie beaucoup le gain de productivité quand je suis au boulot.  Et je ne parle même pas des innovations dans Mail et dans iCal, la liste est trop longue.

Ah, mais j'oubliais... c'était mieux avant... 



> De toute façon si cela continue à me saouler j' irai choper SL sur Mininova.



Et puis tu pourras relire la charte du forum, cela dit en passant. :modo:


----------



## mika79 (7 Février 2009)

Saint_shaka, Apple a vraiment loupé son job en mettant Tim Cook en tant que CEO, c'est toi qu'ils devaient mettre. Après tu pourra expliquer a tout le monde que léopard était une Beta. Et a moi tu pourra m'expliquer depuis quand réécrire un os du début a la fin est perçu comme une simple finition du os.


----------



## iota (7 Février 2009)

Salut.



mika79 a dit:


> Et a moi tu pourra m'expliquer depuis quand réécrire un os du début a la fin est perçu comme une simple finition du os.


Bon, faut pas abuser non plus...
SL n'est pas une réécriture complète de l'OS. Car dans ce cas, on va largement essuyer les plâtres... (Qui a dit comme d'hab ? ).

Et comme je l'ai dit précédemment, en quoi ça me concerne le fait qu'Apple ait besoin de revoir les bases de son OS (pour pouvoir proposer les innovations des 10 années à venir, dixit Apple) ? C'est leur problème, pas le mien. Pourquoi devrais-je en assumer le coût ?

@+
iota


----------



## mika79 (7 Février 2009)

iota, SL est une réécriture complete de l os, peut être minime pour certaines applications mais complète. Après si tu pense que ce n'est pas rentable ou achetable, c'est purement ton avis et personne ne dira rien contre. En ce qui me concerne je pense que Apple a mis plus de travail dans SL que dans Leopard. Tu peux demander a un programmeur le taff que c'est de réécrire un os...


----------



## iota (7 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> iota, SL est une réécriture complete de l os, peut être minime pour certaines applications mais complète.


Une réécriture minime mais complète ?
C'est pas un peu contradictoire ? 
Oui Apple change des choses dans SL, mais de là à parler de réécriture complète, faut pas s'emballer 



mika79 a dit:


> Après si tu pense que ce n'est pas rentable ou achetable, c'est purement ton avis et personne ne dira rien contre. En ce qui me concerne je pense que Apple a mis plus de travail dans SL que dans Leopard.


Bof, Snow Leopard ressemble plus à la version finale de Leopard qu'autre chose... J'ai plus l'impression qu'ils sont en train de finaliser les nouveautés qui devaient à l'origine être incluses dans 10.5 (et dont une partie du développement a certainement eu lieu pendant la mise au point de Leopard). Ce qui peut se justifier par le fait que l'OS ne change pas de nom, contrairement aux précédentes révisions majeures.



mika79 a dit:


> Tu peux demander a un programmeur le taff que c'est de réécrire un os...


Ça tombe bien, je suis développeur... 

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> iota, SL est une réécriture complete de l os, peut être minime pour certaines applications mais complète. Après si tu pense que ce n'est pas rentable ou achetable, c'est purement ton avis et personne ne dira rien contre. En ce qui me concerne je pense que Apple a mis plus de travail dans SL que dans Leopard. Tu peux demander a un programmeur le taff que c'est de réécrire un os...




SL est une réécriture complète à quelques nuances près. Je confirme les propos de mika79.
N'oublions pas non plus que le cycle PPC sera définitivement achevé.
La réécriture doit être assez importante puisque le code est parfois divisé par deux a annoncé Apple. À moins que les outils de conception et de compilation soient plus performants lorsqu'il s'agit de sortir du code optimisé Intel


----------



## mika79 (7 Février 2009)

Et bien Iota, vu que tu est developpeur je ne t'apprend rien, il y a bien plus de travail pour SL que pour Leo. Ce qui est du nom, snow léopard est un nom a part entière aux states, léopard et léopard des neiges c'est deux choses distinctes


----------



## iota (7 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> SL est une réécriture complète à quelques nuances près. Je confirme les propos de mika79.


Tu as accès au code ?
Une réécriture complète signifie partir d'une page blanche.
C'est totalement ridicule, Apple capitalise sur le travail déjà effectué sur les précédentes versions de Mac OS. Avec SL, ils vont encore plus loin c'est tout (en finalisant le passage au 64bits du kernel par exemple). 

Pour rappel, le site d'Apple :


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu d'apporter son lot de nouveautés, Snow Leopard (...) *capitalise* sur les considérables innovations apportées par Leopard.


Il est bien question de capitaliser, pas de réinventer.



iluro_64 a dit:


> À moins que les outils de conception et de compilation soient plus performants lorsqu'il s'agit de sortir du code optimisé Intel


Merci à Monsieur Intel de sortir des compilateurs spécifiques et optimisés pour ses processeurs.

@+
iota


----------



## F118I4 (7 Février 2009)

mika79 a dit:


> Saint_shaka, Apple a vraiment loupé son job en mettant Tim Cook en tant que CEO, c'est toi qu'ils devaient mettre. Après tu pourra expliquer a tout le monde que léopard était une Beta.


Déjà c' est saint_saint (et non Saint_shaka) ensuite j' ai dit que 10.5.0, 10.5.1 et 10.5.2 étaient des bêta il n' y a qu' a voir les problèmes et le nombre de correctifs de bugs qui sont impressionnants avec des MAJ jusqu' à 500 Mo  quand on pense justement que Leopard a été repoussé 2 ou 3 fois pour avoir à l' arrivé un OS pas totalement fini.
Je crois que des fois il faut admettre la réalité c' est qu' Apple a déconné.

Je veux pas dire mais à config. comparable il y a des différences énormes de prix entre les mac et les PC donc si Apple ne peut pas sortir un OS performant autant retourner sous Windows.


----------



## mika79 (7 Février 2009)

Iota, au luxembourg on parle allemand. Si vous avez la chance de comprendre cette langue je vous conseille de visiter un site télévisé allemand qui explique tout les dimanches pendant 3 heures le monde Apple. Il y a  5 vidéos de deux heures qui traitent de SL. 

www.mac-tv.de


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2009)

Dire que SL sera une version "finie" de Leopard, je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est une  évolution de l'OS, optimisée pour les processeurs 64 bits. Leopard est, quand à lui, parfaitement opérationnel.

Quand à dire qu'Apple nous prend pour des machines à sous, je suis bien d'accord; c'est de pire en pire au fil des années. Enfin bon...



iota a dit:


> (...) Apple capitalise sur le travail déjà effectué sur les précédentes versions de Mac OS. Avec SL, ils vont encore plus loin c'est tout (en finalisant le passage au 64bits du kernel par exemple).


+ 1

Je crois que cet exactement comme cela qu'il faut voir les choses. C'est, il me semble, une progression linéaire au fil des versions de OS X.

La dernière "révolution" logicielle au niveau de MacOS, elle a eu lieu au moment du passage de OS 9 à OS X. Rien à voir avec le passage de Leopard avec Snow Leopard (d'ailleurs les noms ne sont guère différents, ce n'est pas sans raison).


----------



## Jellybass (7 Février 2009)

saint_shaka, tu pourrais me répondre publiquement au lieu de m'envoyer tes sarcasmes en privé. 

Et en quoi une mise à jour de 500 Mo est-elle un signe qu'Apple a déconné ? C'est quoi tes critères ? C'est plutôt une bonne chose que des mises à jours viennent corriger les bugs de jeunesse d'un OS, quelqu'en soit le volume.


----------



## F118I4 (7 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> De là a dire que SL sera une version "finie" de Leopard, je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est une  évolution de l'OS, optimisée pour les processeurs 64 bits.


Oui d' accord mais il faut dire qu' il serait tant que les intel tournent beaucoup mieux que les PPC parceque aujourd' hui la différence n' est pas flagrante entre PPC et Intel je parle des iMac en particulier.



Jellybass a dit:


> Et en quoi une mise à jour de 500 Mo est-elle un signe qu'Apple a déconné ? C'est quoi tes critères ? C'est plutôt une bonne chose que des mises à jours viennent corriger les bugs de jeunesse d'un OS, quelqu'en soit le volume.


Tu n' as pas compris, pas grave.


----------



## mika79 (7 Février 2009)

bof, moi je vous dit seulement que chez Mac-tv ils ont invité deux developeurs allemand qui ont les bêta de SL, et que les gars ont pu voir la chose de près. Je vous dit l'état de saturation du chat en ligne pendant l'émission ( qui est toujours en direct ).  En tout les gars là ont bien expliqué que SL est un travail monstre, et que ce n'est pas une finalisation de l'os mais bien plus une restructuration complete du système. Moi j'ai pris le temps de suivre toutes les émissions, mais bon si vous dites ici que ce n'est qu'une simple finalisation de léopard, je vous croie, je suis sur que vous avez tous bien plus d'expérience que les gars qui ont les bêta de SL...


----------



## Jellybass (7 Février 2009)

Publié hier sur *cnetfrance.fr* :

_"Apple a envoyé une nouvelle version test de Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard à ses développeurs partenaires. Y figurent deux outils qui vont servir à développer une fonction GPS et *améliorer les pavés numériques des MacBook*."_

Vous comprenez quelque chose, vous ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Février 2009)

Le topic devient divertissant il faudrait le réécrire partiellement dans son intégralité !  

Snow Leopard va perdre du poids parce qu'Apple retire le code PPC. Apple passe également en 64 bits les parties qui sont toujours en 32 bits dans Leopard (voir le schéma quelques pages plus tôt). Une partie du code va donc reprendre partiellement le poids perdu. Apple ne va pas s'amuser à réécrire ce qui est déjà en code 64 bits Intel juste pour le plaisir. Comme l'a fait remarquer iota, Intel a des compilateurs qui se chargent faire ce que d'aucuns appellent une _réécriture complète du code_. C'est plus ou moins pareil pour l'implémentation d'OpenCL, qui reposent en très grande partie sur CUDA et NVIDIA met à disposition des SDK efficaces. 







Il faudrait passer à des exemples concrets car le moindre article trouvé sur google à propos de Snow Leopard est moins creux que les dernières pages (qui tournent à la guéguerre entre membres). Dire que le Finder sera enfin 64 bits et en Cocoa ne compte pas !

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...c_os_x_snow_leopard_64_bit_to_the_kernel.html

 PS :
- Il me semble qu'il y a une flingue dans le tableau. Snow Leopard ne peut pas tourner sur un processeur 32 bits si tout son code (sauf la partie destinées au support des applications 32 bits) est en 64 bits. Sous Snow Leopard, il ne devrait être repris que 64 bits processor. Snow Leopard existera en 32 et 64 bits (car les Core Duo ne sont pas 64 bits) ?
- Quelqu'un peut-il me donner des précisions sur KEXT : Est-ce bien l'équivalent des Device ID utilisés par Windows pour le gestionnaire de périphériques et l'identification du matériel ? J'ai du mal à saisir si KEXT est le pilote lui-même ou plutôt l'identifiant. Vu que KEXT est Kernel Extension, je pense que c'est le pilote. Mais quelle différence avec les drivers 64 bits dans la case à côté ? Tous les pilotes ne sont pas des KEXT ?


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> PS :
> - Il me semble qu'il y a une flingue dans le tableau. Snow Leopard ne peut pas tourner sur un processeur 32 bits si tout son code (sauf la partie destinées au support des applications 32 bits) est en 64 bits. Sous Snow Leopard, il ne devrait être repris que 64 bits processor. Snow Leopard existera en 32 et 64 bits (car les Core Duo ne sont pas 64 bits) ?



Tu as lu les deux premières phrases juste au-dessous du tableau ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as lu les deux premières phrases juste au-dessous du tableau ?



:rose:  C'est tout moi ce genre de choses ! Louper un gros comme une maison... :rateau: 

Edit : Un truc me chiffonne quand même. Ce qui est repris comme étant en 64 bits (sur Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard) doit aussi exister en 32 bits pour tourner sur les Core Duo. L'installation d'OS X installe des composants différents selon le processeur ?


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> :rose:  C'est tout moi ce genre de choses ! Louper un gros comme une maison... :rateau:
> 
> Edit : Un truc me chiffonne quand même. *Ce qui est repris comme étant en 64 bits (sur Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard) doit aussi exister en 32 bits pour tourner sur les Core Duo.* L'installation d'OS X installe des composants différents selon le processeur ?




Sauf erreur de ma part, SL ne prend pas en compte les PPC (bien sûr), ni les Core Duo. Il commence avec les Core 2.


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, SL ne prend pas en compte les PPC (bien sûr), ni les Core Duo. Il commence avec les Core 2.



Non, SL sera compatible avec les Core Duo.





Source de l'image: Mac4Ever.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Non, SL sera compatible avec les Core Duo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autant pour moi ! J'aurai dû vérifier que la famille Core Duo comportait aussi l'architecture 64 bits.

Excellente information


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Autant pour moi ! J'aurai dû vérifier que la famille Core Duo comportait aussi l'architecture 64 bits.
> 
> Excellente information



Non, justement pas. SL sera "Intel only", mais pas "64 bit only". Le fait que SL sera optimisé pour l'architecture 64 bit ne veut pas dire qu'il va exclure les Core duo (qui sont 32 bit).


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Non, justement pas. SL sera "Intel only", mais pas "64 bit only". Le fait que SL sera optimisé pour l'architecture 64 bit ne veut pas dire qu'il va exclure les Core duo (qui sont 32 bit).



Si, excellente information pour ceux qui ont des machines Core Duo.


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si, excellente information pour ceux qui ont des machines Core Duo.



Oui, bien sûr (je contredisais ta première phrase).


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Février 2009)

Oui en effet il supporterait les core duo ! Sinon les gens (dont moi) aurait crié au scandale en ayant gobé tout les arguments marketing du passage a intel. Etre un early adopter a toujours eté un risque mais le core duo qui devient obselete* rapidement bof bof :/

*Oui je sais obselete est un grand mot mais je voulais dire "vite remplacer par une architecture franchement 64bits "


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Parle pas de malheur iluro
> 
> Sans blague je suis en réalité plus de ton avis malheureusement ...





C0rentin a dit:


> Tu crois sincèrement voir Snow Leopard avant Juin ?
> Moi je vois les iMac bien avant .



J'essaie de raisonner en "industriel", et en fonction de ce que j'ai appris d'Apple. Mais je ne suis pas infaillible, et je peux me tromper lourdement.

Toutefois, au risque d'en défriser certains, je pense que SL n'est pas encore tout à fait prêt, tout en étant peut-être opérationnel. Il y a encore une "beta" qui vient d'être soumise il y a quelques jours, et, apparemment, le produit semble en état d'être utilisé. Mais qu'en est-il des fonctions majeures annoncées et qui font l'intérêt de SL ? Dans quelles mesures sont-elles utilisables si les applications n'en tiennent pas compte ? Il est donc possible que SL arrive seul, comme un grand, mais quand ? Ça c'est du marketing !!! Et je ne risquerai pas un pronostic.

En ce qui concerne les machines, je pense que les Mac Pro ont besoin d'une remise à niveau qui n'aurait pas de sens sans les "nehalen". En toute logique, je pense que c'est eux qui devrait arriver en premier, dans la mesure où Intel est capable de fournir les processeurs en quantité suffisante, à un prix convenable (pour Apple). Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que ce sont de sacrées bestioles ces"nehalen". Sans dire si c'est pour maintenant (printemps) ou pour plus tard (été), je pense que les Mac Pro arriveront avant les iMac.

Pourquoi ? La période iMac est plutôt située au début de l'automne. Là aussi, si l'on table sur un renouvellement profond de gamme, et non pas une seule machine avec un Core 2 quatro, là encore je pense qu'Apple est confrontée à deux problèmes pour une production en masse : la disponibilité des processeurs qui ne seront pas utilisés que par Apple, mais aussi par le monde des PC "d'en face" ; la dissipation thermique de ces nouveaux processeurs qu'il faudra bien évacuer sans pour autant remettre en cause le "design" de ces machines.

Pour conclure, dans quel ordre cela va-t-il arriver?

 SL seul entre deux rafales de machines ?
 Inclus dans une première rafle ?
 Ou pis encore, après la seconde rafale ? Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. 
 Mais j'ai le sentiment que SL n'arrivera pas au moment d'une nouvelle gamme, à moins que ce soit les Mac Pro. 
Il faut aussi penser au marketing, et que nombreux seront ceux qui vont se jeter dessus.

Et pour donner une date ? Allez, va pour cet été.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Février 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Voilà qui laisserait tout de même les iMacs sans révision pendant plus de 18 mois ! :afraid: (04/08 --> 09/09)
> 
> Ça fait long, pour une machine grand publique, non ? (exception faite pour le Mac mini qui n'a pas été mis à jour depuis mars 1824).



C'est vrai ! Que dire des Mac Pro ? Du Mac Mini ?
Entre temps, Apple s'est donné beaucoup de mal pour l'iPhone, sans oublier l'iPod qui poursuit son chemin sans vraiment faiblir. Tout cela mobilise énormément d'énergie et de ressources, forcément au détriment des calculateurs. Et puis, tout récemment, ne l'oublions pas, la gamme Macbook a subit une évolution qui n'est pas que cosmétique, et qui attire beaucoup de monde !!!

Il ne faut pas non plus perdre de vue que ce n'est l'habitude d'Apple de faire des mises à jours tous les trois mois, ni des renouvellement de gamme tous les six mois, mais plutôt tous les deux ans. Et que cette habitude fait hurler les partisans des changements trimestriels.

J'insiste surtout sur SL qui me paraît être le produit le plus important à venir. Car, si l'OS et les logiciels Apple savent tirer parti de la technologie, toutes les machines pouvant recevoir SL devraient voir quelques accélérations étonnantes. Je renvoie à la *une* de MAC G de ce jour où un point intéressant est fait sur ce qui est envisageable. Ne perdons pas non plus de vue que Mac OS reste l'arme "absolue". À prix et performances comparables, les Mac ne sont pas du tout en retrait face aux PC, bien au contraire. Aujourd'hui, on sait avec certitude que c'est l'OS qui fait la différence. Il y a des moyens de comparaison. Finalement, Leopard a tenu tête et a séduit ou séduit toujours face à Vista. Le prochain Windows 7, qu'en sera - t - il ?
Apple a amorcé un mouvement de switch grâce à iTunes d'une part, et grâce à OS X d'autre part. Il y a de plus en plus de curieux pour "voir" puis regarder de plus près OS X. Quant à l'enthousiasme intarissable des switcheurs "heureux", n'est - il pas la preuve incontestable que les iMac c'est bien, mais Leopard c'est mieux.

Il est vrai que j'ai une machine récente. Je ne suis donc pas en attente ou en manque. Il est vrai aussi que j'ai gardé un PM 7500 pendant 12 ans, mais pour des raisons que je n'ai pas maîtrisées. Donc, je pense que l'iMac alu actuel qui me donne toute satisfaction sera boosté par SL, et me permettra de patienter jusqu'à l'iMac "acier" avec écran LED de 24", un processeur quatro, une mécanique Bue-Ray, et un BL (Black Leopard). . Je ne suis pas un accro des machines qui reçoivent un rattrapage cosmétique trimestriel, et qui n'en sont pas beaucoup valorisées pour autant.

Quand je "vois" tous les macusers qui ont des G4 et des G5, je me dis qu'eux, non plus, préfèrent des renouvellement de gamme plutôt que des mises à jours quatre fois par an. Pour cette raison, je ne pense pas que l'iMac, qu'il arrive le mois prochain, ou en été, ou à l'automne, soit bienvenu si la gamme n'est pas entièrement renouvelée. Pour qu'elle soit entièrement et bien renouvelée, laissons faire Apple, et donnons lui le temps de le faire BIEN.


----------



## iota (10 Février 2009)

Salut.



iluro_64 a dit:


> J'insiste surtout sur SL qui me paraît être le produit le plus important à venir. Car, si l'OS et les logiciels Apple savent tirer parti de la technologie, toutes les machines pouvant recevoir SL devraient voir quelques accélérations étonnantes.


Va falloir faire attention à pas trop s'emballer... 
A part de belles promesses, on ne sait rien de vraiment concret syr SL et on en sait encore moins sur le gain de performance réel qu'apporteront des technologies comme openCL ou GrandCentral...



iluro_64 a dit:


> Ne perdons pas non plus de vue que Mac OS reste l'arme "absolue". À prix et performances comparables, les Mac ne sont pas du tout en retrait face aux PC, bien au contraire. Aujourd'hui, on sait avec certitude que c'est l'OS qui fait la différence. *Il y a des moyens de comparaison*.


Lesquels ?

@+
iota


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Février 2009)

iLuro je trouve encore une fois ton analyse très pertinente. 

La vrai différence se situe au niveau du logiciel. Le matériel est certes excellent, mais l'OS joue à lui seul le dernier round, et c'est ce qui s'est remarqué avec Vista : les machine peuvent être souvent excellente (cf. la mienne ...) mais pour autant ne laisser transparaître aucun gain de performance. Ce qui a révolutionné l'informatique (je parle de la souris) en 1983 (le Lisa je crois ...) était tout bonnement génial pourquoi? Parce que c'était géré par logiciel, ce n'est pas la souris elle même qui disait au pointeur "mes coordonnées sont le suivantes".

Pour ce qui est de SL, il faudra prendre en compte deux aspects, et prévenir tout de suite les futurs "déçus" de SL, parce qu'il y en aura :
- les programmes qui adapteront leur code aux normes de SL
- les programmes qui n'adapteront pas leur aux normes de SL

Je m'explique. J'ai l'exemple flagrant d'un ami qui me soutient que Mac c'est pas terrible parce que Audacity plante souvent : mais en même temps c'est pas bien le faute de Apple si Audacity est mal codé. Donc en clair on aura droit à des merveilles (mais peut être pas tout de suite) qui utiliseront GC et OCL, et les autres qui devront se faire aux nouvelles normes.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Février 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Va falloir faire attention à pas trop s'emballer...
> A part de belles promesses, on ne sait rien de vraiment concret syr SL et on en sait encore moins sur le gain de performance réel qu'apporteront des technologies comme openCL ou GrandCentral...



Tout à fait d'accord. Je pense que "la une" de Mac G à ce sujet est très explicite. Il n'y a rien à attendre pour Word ou pour Pages. Mais sans doute pas mal pour les logiciels "graphiques" Photoshop, Aperture, Première, Final Cut, et tous les logiciels de synthèse et de modélisation.




iota a dit:


> Lesquels ?
> 
> @+
> iota



Je ne parlerai pas des bench de toutes sortes qu'on peut trouver sur le net.

Je pense qu'il y a un moyen de comparaison évident, le mac lui-même, puisqu'on peut y faire tourner Windows. Et par conséquent nombre de logiciels existant pour les deux systèmes.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Février 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> iLuro je trouve encore une fois ton analyse très pertinente.
> 
> La vrai différence se situe au niveau du logiciel. Le matériel est certes excellent, mais l'OS joue à lui seul le dernier round, et c'est ce qui s'est remarqué avec Vista : les machine peuvent être souvent excellente (cf. la mienne ...) mais pour autant ne laisser transparaître aucun gain de performance. Ce qui a révolutionné l'informatique (je parle de la souris) en 1983 (le Lisa je crois ...) était tout bonnement génial pourquoi? Parce que c'était géré par logiciel, ce n'est pas la souris elle même qui disait au pointeur "mes coordonnées sont le suivantes".
> 
> ...




Merci pour le compliment. Je constate que nous partageons les mêmes idées  et les mêmes constats


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Février 2009)

Pour la date de sortie de SL, Steve Jobs avait précisé lors de la sortie de Leopard que le cycle de développement était fixé à 12-18 mois. 
Donc, et c'est un avis personnel (pas la peine de me tomber dessus), si SL arrive après le 31 avril, il sera en retard étant donné que Leopard était sortie en octobre 2007.


----------



## kisco (10 Février 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Pour la date de sortie de SL, Steve Jobs avait précisé lors de la sortie de Leopard que le cycle de développement était fixé à 12-18 mois.
> Donc, et c'est un avis personnel (pas la peine de me tomber dessus), si SL arrive après le 31 avril, il sera en retard étant donné que Leopard était sortie en octobre 2007.


D'après mes souvenirs la dernière "date" donnée était Spring 2009, ce qui nous amène au 21 juin comme limite


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Février 2009)

kisco a dit:


> D'après mes souvenirs la dernière "date" donnée était Spring 2009, ce qui nous amène au 21 juin comme limite



Ca c'était la date donnée à la WWDC 2008. Et il était dit "d'ici un an"
Moi je parle de la date donnée lors de la sortie de Leopard. Donc la date prévue par les équipes d'Apple au moment d'aborder le chantier SL.
Mais comme dit, c'est un avis personnel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Pour la date de sortie de SL, Steve Jobs avait précisé lors de la sortie de Leopard que le cycle de développement était fixé à 12-18 mois.
> Donc, et c'est un avis personnel (pas la peine de me tomber dessus), si SL arrive après le 31 avril, il sera en retard étant donné que Leopard était sortie en octobre 2007.


Ce sera difficile qu'il sorte après le 31 avril vu que le mois d'avril fini le 30.


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce sera difficile qu'il sorte après le 31 avril vu que le mois d'avril fini le 30.



Bien vu iDuck


----------



## johnlocke2342 (2 Mars 2009)

Salut!
Je viens ranimer le débat sur SL après la lecture de certaines réactions de la news de l'événement hypothétique du 24 mars...

Alors, SL ou pas SL, d'après vous?


Pour ma part, je pense, comme certains l'ont signalé, et même si je ne connaissais strictement rien à Apple à l'époque, le 24 mars 2001 sortait Mac OS X "10.0". Quoi de plus symbolique pour un OS qui est censé assurer le passage au "Tout-Intel"?


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mars 2009)

Comme le dit johnlocke, on peut espérer que si un événement a lieu le 24 mars, il soit en (grande) partie consacré à SL. Du moins, c'est ce que j'espère


----------



## Vladimok (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Quel serons les performances de snow leopard sur un iMac 2,4 ghz ? Fonctionnera t-il bien dessus ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

On ne peut pas trop savoir à l'avance s'il fonctionnera bien ou pas sur tel ou tel modèle. Mais concernant ce modèle là, s'il fonctionne mal dessus, c'est vraiment qu'il y aura un problème.


----------



## iota (3 Mars 2009)

Salut.



iDuck a dit:


> s'il fonctionne mal dessus, c'est vraiment qu'il y aura un problème.


A ton avis, pourquoi on a eu le droit à de nouveaux Mac Pro ???  

:rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## RaelRiaK (5 Mars 2009)

Bien évidemment il fonctionnera bien  Et même très bien. Je ne crois pas que Apple ai fait un choix purement marketing avec les nVidia, mais plutôt que SL saura un tirer un meilleur parti de ces nouveaux GPU.

Moi personnellement je vais attendre la sortie de SL je pense pour en acheter un d'ailleurs. Je préfère m'épargner les deux sommes à dépenser (iMac + SL)


----------



## johnlocke2342 (5 Mars 2009)

Vous pensez toujours à un special event Snow Leopard pour le 24/03?

J'en doute, maintenant qu'ils ont sorti les nouveaux Mac: pourquoi ils les sortiraient si peu de temps avant la nouvelle version d'OS X avec Leopard installé?


----------



## camissan (5 Mars 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Vous pensez toujours à un special event Snow Leopard pour le 24/03?
> 
> J'en doute, maintenant qu'ils ont sorti les nouveaux Mac: pourquoi ils les sortiraient si peu de temps avant la nouvelle version d'OS X avec Leopard installé?



C'est vrai que la logique veut que SL sorte plus tard maintenant que les nouveaux ordis sont là. Peut être plus vers la fin de l'année maintenant...


----------



## Fondug (5 Mars 2009)

camissan a dit:


> C'est vrai que la logique veut que SL sorte plus tard maintenant que les nouveaux ordis sont là. Peut être plus vers la fin de l'année maintenant...



Ils peuvent aussi sortir le 24 et faire une MAJ gratuites pour tous ceux qui ont acheté depuis la sortie des nouveaux iMac et Mini...


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

Fondug a dit:


> Ils peuvent aussi sortir le 24 et faire une MAJ gratuites pour tous ceux qui ont acheté depuis la sortie des nouveaux iMac et Mini...



Je prends ! 

En fait, sans excès d'optimisme, je trouve ça assez plausible.


----------



## xao85 (5 Mars 2009)

Je suis Os X depuis ses débuts et franchement je ne vois pas snow léopard sortir avant octobre prochain. Je fais mon pessimiste. 

Par contre j'espère des news de celui-ci dans peu de temps. Je pense que vu que tous les macs sont à jours (excepté les écrans... :sleep, si il y a quelque chose le 2 ça tournera sur iphone ou ipod... ou autre chose...


----------



## Nitiel (5 Mars 2009)

Regarder en août 2007 les nouveaux imac sortait puis en octobre leopard et sorti.
Mais bon je pense qu'il sorte maintenant snow leopard.


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que les rumeurs sur la finalisation de la 10.5.7 ne laisse pas à penser que Snow Leopard est sur le point d'arriver. 

Peut-être aurons-nous une présentation détaillée de SL le 24/03, avec une date de sortie donnée par exemple pour Juillet. On y ajoute la sortie de nouveaux cinéma display et de la 10.5.7 (pour que mon iMac puisse être livré !). :hein:


----------



## RaelRiaK (5 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> C'est vrai que les rumeurs sur la finalisation de la 10.5.7 ne laisse pas à penser que Snow Leopard est sur le point d'arriver.
> 
> Peut-être aurons-nous une présentation détaillée de SL le 24/03, avec une date de sortie donnée par exemple pour Juillet. On y ajoute la sortie de nouveaux cinéma display et de la 10.5.7 (pour que mon iMac puisse être livré !). :hein:



Ce n'est pas dit, sachant que même tiger à continué d'être mis à jour après la sortie de léopard. Je ne pense pas que le fait de sortir une 10.5.7 ralentira la sortie de SL.


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

Pas faux...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Questions peu être sans valeur pour vous , mais SL va beaucoup changer par rapport a Léopard ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Questions peu être sans valeur pour vous , mais SL va beaucoup changer par rapport a Léopard ?



Je sais pas. T'as parcouru le sujet dans lequel tu postais au moins?


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Questions peu être sans valeur pour vous , mais SL va beaucoup changer par rapport a Léopard ?



Beaucoup a été dit sur ce sujet. Une recherche sur Mac G avec une bonne clé, et une autre sur Google délivrent un tas de pages très instructives. Dans les fils en cours, je pense même qu'il y a quelques indications.

Pour résumer : oui et non. Cela dépend des sujets.


----------



## RaelRiaK (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Questions peu être sans valeur pour vous , mais SL va beaucoup changer par rapport a Léopard ?



Il y a de grande chance. Si j'ai bien suivi les autres topic, tu ne connais pas bien l'interet de SL, ce qui n'a rien de grave.

SL va permettre :
- D'exploiter réellement les processeur multi-coeur. Il y a quelques années, le grand truc des fabricant PC était de monter les processeurs en fréquence en criant haut et fort "plus la fréquence est haute plus l'ordinateur est puissant", ce qui n'est en réalité qu'à moitié vrai. Maintenant que ce raisonnement ne tiens plus du tout (il n' a qu'à voir la différence entre un P4 3Ghz et un Core 2 Duo 2Ghz), la nouvelle course est la course au nombre de coeurs. Plus il y a de coeur plus l'ordinateur peut faire de calculs en parallèles là ou en réalité les processeur mono coeurs ne pouvaient en faire qu'un. En clair c'est comme si on rajouter un processeur à chaque fois qu'on rajoute un coeur. MAIS tout ça c'est bien jolie, mais il faut que le système d'exploitation ainsi que les programme qui utilise ces processeurs soit capable d'utiliser ces coeur. Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas vraiment le cas, et le nouveau Xeon 8 coeur ne doit être que très peu exploité par Léopard et pas du tout par Windows. Apple promet avec une technologie appelée Grand Central (qui est une "librairie" de code pour développeur, et qui sera utilisée dans tout SL)une utilisation optimal de ces nouveau processeur et ce de façon simple pour les développeur. En résumé, SL utilisera très bien les processeur actuels, et tout programme utilisant Grand Central également, mais les autres bien évidemment ne seront que peu impacté ...

- Exploiter le GPU : le GPU est la puissance de calcul des carte graphiques. Cette puissante est jusque maintenant réservée aux jeux et à quelque applications graphiques, mais le reste du temps elle "dort" dans un coin. Cette puissance avec les cartes graphiques récentes est devenue tout bonnement incroyable et différentes idées pour utiliser cette puissance de calcul dans d'autres applications que graphique ont été doucement créées sans grand succès. Apple promet avec SL la création d'un standard (en collaboration avec de très gros acteurs de ce marcher) open source (donc libre de droit) nommé OpenCL permettant l'utilisation aisée au sein de n'importe quelle application de ce GPU pour gagner bien évidemment considérablement en puissance et rapidité. Bien évidemment, SL utilisera massivement OpenCL.

- Le 64 bits : une prise en charge encore plus "générale" du 64 bits (en résumé)

- Codé l'ensemble des programme de SL (tel le Finder) en Cocoa, la librairie de code optimisée pour OS X, qui a été introduite en 2000 avec OS X. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui quelques application "traîne" une utilisation de l'ancienne librairie Apple adapté à OS X nommée "Carbon", et c'est par exemple le cas du Finder. Cocoa permet de simplifier grandement le code (moins de code), une exécution plus rapide des programme, et surtout beaucoup plus d'outil est de possibilité graphique, etc. Le Finder aura tout à gagner a passer en Cocoa 

- Quelques nouveautés sympa, mais rien de révolutionnaire dans les fonctionnalité (ajout du ZFS, ...)

- Optimisation générale du code. L'expérience Vista a certainement décidé Apple à prendre du temps pour optimiser de manière générale son code. Donc le code va être "épuré" pour une meilleurs exécution.

Voilà en bref les atout de SL, et nous attendons avec impatience de voir si les promesse faites sont en cours d'application. Bien évidemment, comme cela repose sur de nouveaux standards, tout programme utilisant ces standards profitera des amélioration de SL, les autres n'en profiteront pas et pour cela on ne verra certainement pas de différences par rapport à Léopard. IL y a donc fort à parier que les premiers temps, l'OS ainsi que iLife, iWork, et les logiciel tels Mail et iCal soient très performants mais que le reste "stagne" un peu en attendant leur version spécifique SL.

Voilà je pense le résumé de 15 pages de topic


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Questions peu être sans valeur pour vous , mais SL va beaucoup changer par rapport a Léopard ?



Argh !  encore une fois , je parle trop vite  faut que je change  Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Tu parles trop vite et il faut que tu changes vite .
Sinon sur les dernières "builds" pas de trace du style "Marble" comme iLeopard (tant mieux, enfin c'est mon avis).


----------



## F118I4 (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon sur les dernières "builds" pas de trace du style "Marble" comme iLeopard (tant mieux, enfin c'est mon avis).


Oui tu n' as jamais aimé ce petit thème iLeopard dommage il n' est pas si moche que cela.
A vrai dire moi aussi je préférais un nouveau style (thème) en alternative à aqua genre un style Mobile me. (Parce que Marble c' est du déjà vu avec iLeopard)


----------



## johnlocke2342 (6 Mars 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui tu n' as jamais aimé ce petit thème iLeopard dommage il n' est pas si moche que cela.
> A vrai dire moi aussi je préférais un nouveau style (thème) en alternative à aqua genre un style Mobile me. (Parce que Marble c' est du déjà vu avec iLeopard)



Perso, j'ai partiellement installé iLeopard: 'aime bien le thème général, mais ne supporte pas ses boutons de fenêtre (les "feux tricolores" pour agrandir/minimiser/fermer la fenêtre), j'ai donc gardé les boutons "originaux", et j'aimerais bien que SL soit comme ça s'il doit adopter le "marble".


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2009)

News du jour...

Mac OS X Snow Leopard bientôt révisé...



> Selon AppleInsider Apple préparerait la distribution prochaine d'une nouvelle version bêta de Mac OS X Snow Leopard à destination des développeurs. (...)


----------



## xao85 (6 Mars 2009)

Ca nous confirme bien, enfin je pense, que pour avril il n'y a rien a espéré quand à une sortie de Snow Léopard.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Le nouveau Finder ?







Le Finder en cocoa se montre enfin.

Merci MacG.


----------



## kisco (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le nouveau Finder ?
> Le Finder en cocoa se montre enfin.
> 
> Merci MacG.


vivement les captures d'écran!
:love:


----------



## nicolasf (6 Mars 2009)

Je pense que si onglets il y a, ils seront identiques à ceux de Safari, donc en haut.

Au moment où la dernière version de Safari est sortie, quelqu'un a évoqué la généralisation des onglets à toutes les applications Cocoa. Après tout, ça serait techniquement possible je suppose...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (6 Mars 2009)

Je voulais juste réagir à ce nouveau Finder, si ce n'est pas un fake: 

Déjà, je voulais dire que ce serait super malhonnête de la part d'Apple de faire breveter les onglets dans son navigateur de fichiers, cette fonctionnalité existant depuis plus de 6 mois sous GNOME.

Ensuite, beaucoup d'entre vous s'extasient devant ces onglets. Ce fut mon cas à moi aussi quand j'ai appris que ça allait être dispo sous Ubuntu, mais en définitive, je ne les utilise jamais, sûrement par habitude parce que Windows et OS X n'en sont pas encore dotés.


----------



## Rez2a (6 Mars 2009)

Cette histoire d'onglets ne me fait ni chaud ni froid...
Ca pourrait être très utile sous Windows par exemple, mais j'avoue que depuis que je suis passé sur Mac je ne me sers jamais des onglets, même dans Safari ; à mon sens, faire plusieurs fenêtres et utiliser Exposé est bien plus pratique et lisible !
Le must étant d'assigner Exposé à un coin d'écran, bien plus rapide que d'essayer de "viser" un onglet lorsqu'on en ouvre beaucoup... enfin, avis personnel !
J'attends vraiment d'avoir des retours sur l'efficacité de l'optimisation du code, de OpenCL et de Grand Central, pour moi la lenteur de certaines opérations de Mac OS est vraiment son seul point noir.


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2009)

Pratique, les onglets, et ça n'a rien à voir avec l'utilisation d'Exposé ; c'est une fonctionnalité complémentaire tout bonnement : c'est toujours bon à prendre.

Pour le reste, ça tient du compte-goutte.


----------



## huexley (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai pu voir tourner sur un iMac Intel 2Ghz le finder cocoa  Ben c'est pas gagné :love:

On dirait une demo de la 10.0beta sur un vieux G3 poussif


----------



## miaou (7 Mars 2009)

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-22154-snow-leopard-en-videos


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2009)

huexley a dit:


> J'ai pu voir tourner sur un iMac Intel 2Ghz le finder cocoa  Ben c'est pas gagné :love:
> 
> On dirait une demo de la 10.0beta sur un vieux G3 poussif


=> Sortie de SL en décembre 2009 ?


----------



## huexley (7 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> => Sortie de SL en décembre 2009 ?



En tout cas d'ici juin j'ai du mal a y croire, à moins qu'Apple ne refasse le coup de la 10.5 qui est devenue potable avec la 4e mise à jour En tout cas avec Windows 7 qui est vraiment un bon boulot, et qui est prévu pour 2010 j'espère que Apple va bien maitriser son coup


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> => Sortie de SL en décembre 2009 ?





huexley a dit:


> En tout cas d'ici juin j'ai du mal a y croire, à moins qu'Apple ne refasse le coup de la 10.5 qui est devenue potable avec la 4e mise à jour En tout cas avec Windows 7 qui est vraiment un bon boulot, et qui est prévu pour 2010 j'espère que Apple va bien maitriser son coup



J'ai furieusement envie de partager ces deux avis.
Pourtant, j'ai aussi la "furieuse" impression qu'Apple se calera sur la sortie de Windows 7, non pas quelques jours avant ou après comme je l'ai dit, disons plutôt quelques semaines avant. De un à deux mois. Il me semble que cela a déjà été ainsi ?


----------



## divoli (7 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai furieusement envie de partager ces deux avis.
> Pourtant, j'ai aussi la "furieuse" impression qu'Apple se calera sur la sortie de Windows 7, non pas quelques jours avant ou après comme je l'ai dit, disons plutôt quelques semaines avant. De un à deux mois. Il me semble que cela a déjà été ainsi ?



Ben ça va encore gueuler dans les chaumières, s'il faut attendre décembre. 

Tu as peut-être raison, mais c'est quand même bien malheureux de dire ça, parce que je ne vois pas l'inverse (MS se "calant" sur la sortie de SL).


----------



## huexley (7 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai furieusement envie de partager ces deux avis.
> Pourtant, j'ai aussi la "furieuse" impression qu'Apple se calera sur la sortie de Windows 7, non pas quelques jours avant ou après comme je l'ai dit, disons plutôt quelques semaines avant. De un à deux mois. Il me semble que cela a déjà été ainsi ?



C'est envisageable mais assez improbable à on sens Sachant que Windows 7 semble prévu pour 2010 et qu'une RC ciculerai déjà on à du mal à savoir sur quel pied dans quand à la sortie de Windows 7 Alors griller la politesse pour l'esbrouffe pourquoi pas en terme marketing, maintenant si c'est pour nous sortir un truc boiteux ce serait un grand retour de manivelle dans les dents


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mars 2009)

huexley a dit:


> C'est envisageable mais assez improbable à on sens Sachant que Windows 7 semble prévu pour 2010 et qu'une RC ciculerai déjà on à du mal à savoir sur quel pied dans quand à la sortie de Windows 7 Alors griller la politesse pour l'esbrouffe pourquoi pas en terme marketing, maintenant si c'est pour nous sortir un truc boiteux ce serait un grand retour de manivelle dans les dents



Sait-on actuellement, hors rumeurs, dans quel état réel sont les deux OS ? Seuls le savent ceux qui participent officiellement aux essais et qui sont tenus à la réserve.

En fait les rumeurs et les informations markétées sont bien là pour embrouiller tout le monde et surtout "l'adversaire". Mais, je pense que "l'adversaire" a des sources plus fiables que les nôtres.
Si Windows 7 doit sortir en janvier 2010, Mac OS 10.6 peut alors sortir entre le 1er novembre et le 31 décembre. Petit "cadeau de fin d'année". Hypothèse envisageable. Cela laisserait alors suffisamment de temps à Apple pour faire soumettre deux ou trois nouvelles bêta aux testeurs. Plus Windows sort "tard", plus cela est bénéfique à Apple. Par contre, si Windows 7 sort plus tôt, cela lui est préjudiciable en terme de "finition".

Contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire ici et là, je pense qu'Apple a besoin d'au moins six mois encore pour que SL soit, pas seulement "présentable", mais pleinement opérationnel pour être concurrentiel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2009)

miaou a dit:


> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-22154-snow-leopard-en-videos


J'ai vu la 1ère vidéo (qui a été retirée depuis) hier sur le site de MacGe. La navigation dans les dossiers présents dans les piles, qui manquait dans Leopard, a l'air très sympa. Si ça se confirme dans la version finale, mon dossier Documents pourrait basculer en affichage en pile (à l'heure actuelle, il fonctionne à l'ancienne, comme dans Tiger).



huexley a dit:


> En tout cas d'ici juin j'ai du mal a y croire, à moins qu'Apple ne refasse le coup de la 10.5 qui est devenue potable avec la 4e mise à jour En tout cas avec Windows 7 qui est vraiment un bon boulot, et qui est prévu pour 2010 j'espère que Apple va bien maitriser son coup


En juin, on devrait au moins avoir une présentation officielle de la bête.

Après, s'il faut attendre décembre pour pouvoir l'acheter, j'attendrai.


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mars 2009)

huexley a dit:


> C'est envisageable mais assez improbable à on sens&#8230; Sachant que Windows 7 semble prévu pour 2010 et qu'une RC ciculerai déjà&#8230; on à du mal à savoir sur quel pied dans quand à la sortie de Windows 7&#8230; Alors griller la politesse pour l'esbrouffe pourquoi pas en terme marketing, maintenant si c'est pour nous sortir un truc boiteux ce serait un grand retour de manivelle dans les dents&#8230;


Je pense vraiment que tous les PC seront équipés de Windows 7 RC ou pas pour les fêtes de fin d' année donc pour Décembre 2009 (cela serait un joli coup pour Microsoft).


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Mars 2009)

Le problème quand vous essayez de pronostiquer une date de sortie, c'est que vous vous basez sur la version (de Windows ou d'OS X) envoyée aux développeurs. Rien ne dit qu'Apple n'ait pas une version plus avancée en interne et distribue seulement des bouts qui ont besoin d'être testés. 

Par exemple pour le Finder, si celui-ci est "poussif", cela n'empêche pas qu'il possède toutes les fonctionnalités qui peuvent donc être testées par les développeurs. Apple n'a pas besoin de donner aux développeurs les avancées sur l'optimisation et la réactivité du Finder


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mars 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Le problème quand vous essayez de pronostiquer une date de sortie, c'est que vous vous basez sur la version (de Windows ou d'OS X) envoyée aux développeurs. Rien ne dit qu'Apple n'ait pas une version plus avancée en interne et distribue seulement des bouts qui ont besoin d'être testés.
> 
> Par exemple pour le Finder, si celui-ci est "poussif", cela n'empêche pas qu'il possède toutes les fonctionnalités qui peuvent donc être testées par les développeurs. Apple n'a pas besoin de donner aux développeurs les avancées sur l'optimisation et la réactivité du Finder



Argumentation intéressante. Mais l'objectif affiché de SL n'est-il pas, tout au contraire, de devenir plus performant que le Leopard 10.5 simplement en optimisant le code pour les processeurs Intel, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas actuellement ?


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2009)

Salut.



iluro_64 a dit:


> Sait-on actuellement, hors rumeurs, dans quel état réel sont les deux OS ? Seuls le savent ceux qui participent officiellement aux essais et qui sont tenus à la réserve.


Pour Windows Seven, il y a une beta publique. Tout le monde peut se faire son avis.



Steph-24 a dit:


> Le problème quand vous essayez de pronostiquer une date de sortie, c'est que vous vous basez sur la version (de Windows ou d'OS X) envoyée aux développeurs. Rien ne dit qu'Apple n'ait pas une version plus avancée en interne et distribue seulement des bouts qui ont besoin d'être testés.


Ce serait une très mauvaise idée de procéder ainsi.
Le but pour Apple est de valider au plus tôt le bon fonctionnement de son OS.
Donc, pas ou peu d'intéret de faire tester à grande échelle une version vieille de trois mois...
De plus, il faut attirer les développeurs avec ces pré-versions. Donc dès qu'une nouveauté est décemment présentable, Apple se doit de la fournir à ses développeurs/testeurs, ne serait-ce pour qu'ils puissent adapter leurs applications le plus rapidement possible.

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Pour Windows Seven, il y a une beta publique. Tout le monde peut se faire son avis.



C'est donc la seule information fiable, avec des commentaires remontés sont souvent flatteurs 

Mais quel sens donner à la mise à disposition d'une bêta publique avant l'annonce officielle d'un RC ? En terme de délai de mise sur le marché d'une première version commerciale, bien sûr 

Question : Apple a-t-elle mis à disposition des bêta publiques de son (ses OS) ? Je n'en ai pas de souvenir ?


----------



## kisco (8 Mars 2009)

Apple l'a fait pour Mac OS X 10.0

Microsoft le fait régulièrement pour Windows.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

La nouvelle interface de Quicktime X







Plus sur Macgeneration.

Encore une nouvelle interface, je croyais que le tout allait s'uniformiser.


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mars 2009)

C'est une vision d'artiste réalisée à partir de diverses informations. On ne peut donc pas vraiment savoir si ça correspond à 100% à la nouvelle interface de QTX


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La nouvelle interface de Quicktime X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ça ressemble vraiment à ça (et c'est tout à fait possible), c'est vraiment très sympa.

Par contre



> En revanche le nouveau mode de navigation dans les dossiers des Piles aurait été supprimé dans cette bêta



Snif ?


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La nouvelle interface de Quicktime X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'est-ce pas une tendance, c'est-à-dire une présentation minimaliste qui ne dévoile les fonctions que lorsque la souris passe dessus ?

Dans Pages par exemple, en mode plein écran, on commence par ne voir que la page en cours. En déplaçant la souris vers le haut de l'écran, la classique barre de menu apparaît surmontant une barre d'outil. En déplaçant la souris à gauche de l'écran, on fait apparaître une barre latérale présentant une succession de vignettes de pages. Enfin, à déplaçant la souris vers la droite de la page affichée, une barre de défilement accolée à la page apparaît. Tout ce qui est apparu disparaît automatiquement lorsque la souris s'éloigne de ces lieux de commande.

Tout cela est du "dernier chic", et peut être assez spectaculaire, comme dans Pages, même si c'est surprenant et frustrant lorsqu'on a l'habitude d'avoir tous sous les yeux. 

Finalement, je ne crois pas encore que SL soit près d'être finalisé. Ni bientôt disponible. Car, si l'uniformisation de la présentation est un mot d'ordre en quelque sorte, il y a du boulot en perspective. Toutes les applications et certaines parties de l'OS risquent de prendre un coup de vieux si elles ne sont pas "tendance"


----------



## RaelRiaK (8 Mars 2009)

Personnellement le principe me plaît bien mais le montage n'est pas de toute beauté ... Je veux dire, c'est vrai qu'il est "reposant" d'avoir le moins de chose possible à l'écran, mais effectivement cette interface graphique tomberait un peu comme un ovni dans le charte graphique OS X. Cette charte est simple :
- En mode normal, quelques boutons bien placées bien pensé
- En mode plein écran, des barres de menu qui apparaissent à souhait

Maintenant mettre du "fullscreen" sur le bureau ... je ne sais pas. Mais comme dit plus haut, je pense qu'on est loin du résultat définitif, c'est une vision d'artiste. Apple nous réserve à mon avis une bonne surprise. Sincèrement, à part iMovie qui ne fait pas l'unanimité (du moins pour ceux qui on connu comment c'était avant, parce que moi je trouve ça génial) les interfaces OS X sont parmi les mieux pensées du marché, donc je m'attends à quelque chose de très bien. 

D'autant que Apple à un gros défis, Windows 7 a déjà très bonne réputation sur le net. En clair avec vista Apple à sortie Léopard avec l'argument "Vista ça put, Léopard ça démonte", avec Windows 7 il faudra réussir à faire entendre le message "Windows 7 remonte le niveau, mais Snow Léopard apporte de l'inédit en matière de performances" ou quelque chose du genre.

Bon je vais faire à manger


----------



## Tera_ (8 Mars 2009)

En effet, je pense pas que les nouvelles MAJ de Leopard, puissent interférer dans la sorti de SL. Par contre, la 10.5.7 n'est pas une ressemblance a Snow qui est lui est une nouvelle plateforme. Peu être que je me trompe mais je pense pas que sa soit le cas !


----------



## RaelRiaK (8 Mars 2009)

Tera_ a dit:


> En effet, je pense pas que les nouvelles MAJ de Leopard, puissent interférer dans la sorti de SL. Par contre, la 10.5.7 n'est pas une ressemblance a Snow qui est lui est une nouvelle plateforme. Peu être que je me trompe mais je pense pas que sa soit le cas !



Excuse moi mais ... euh ... rien compris


----------



## Tera_ (8 Mars 2009)

LOOOL, pour résumé je pense pas que la nouvelle mise a jour 10.5.7 de Leopard puissent ralentir le developpement de Snow leopard. 

je crois que dans mon précédent post je me suis moi même embrouillé MDR ! le dimanche je suis trop crever c'est abusé. Vraiment désolé....


----------



## Nitiel (8 Mars 2009)

Tera_ a dit:


> LOOOL, pour résumé je pense pas que la nouvelle mise a jour 10.5.7 de Leopard puissent ralentir le developpement de Snow leopard.
> 
> je crois que dans mon précédent post je me suis moi même embrouillé MDR ! le dimanche je suis trop crever c'est abusé. Vraiment désolé....



je pense pas, il doit y avoir une équipe que pour Snow Leopard qui travail à fond dessus depuis le début.


----------



## Tera_ (8 Mars 2009)

Voilà ! je me suis compliqué la vie lol ! tu à résumé simplement ce que je voulais dire merci


----------



## Nitiel (8 Mars 2009)

Tera_ a dit:


> Voilà ! je me suis compliqué la vie lol ! tu à résumé simplement ce que je voulais dire merci



Désolé, en relisant t'on précèdent message je me rends contre que je l'ai compris à l'envers d'où mon précédent message.


----------



## Tera_ (8 Mars 2009)

ha non du tout c'est ce que je voulais dire, que les équipes qui gere Snow etait differente de celle qui gere les MAJ de leopard  donc cela n'interferer pas dans le developpement de Snow voili voilou  lol bon je vais vite allez me coucher car la sa va plus ^^


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Bon cette fois c'est la bonne pour Quicktime X via Macgeneration of course.


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon cette fois c'est la bonne pour Quicktime X via Macgeneration of course.



Aller, une fois n'est pas coutume je vais critiquer 
Bien que je trouve cela pratique, je ne suis pas fan niveau design de ce nouveau Quicktime ... Je trouve super d'avoir juste la vidéo, et les commandes qui n'apparaissent que si on est les sollicite, mais la barre de titre noire ... Enfin je ne sais pas expliquer mais on dirait une application non développée par Apple ...

Mais bon il y a pire, le principe VLC avec la fenêtre vidéo qui ne s'ouvre que lorsqu'on lit une vidéo, ce qui fait donc 2 fenêtre à gérer ... Bon nous verrons, je n'aimais pas bien le design du dernier nano sur les photos rumeurs, quand je l'ai vu je l'ai trouvé très réussi  Alors il reste de l'espoir.


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Mars 2009)

La barre de titre noir est en fait assez bizarre. Non pas qu'elle soit moche mais elle ne s'intègre pas au reste de l'interface.
Alors soit cette barre est uniquement présente dans les bêtas, soit l'interface de SL sera profondément remaniée. 
Parce que j'imagine mal Apple ajouter encore un design de fenêtre différent.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Mars 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Bien que je trouve cela pratique, je ne suis pas fan niveau design de ce nouveau Quicktime ... Je trouve super d'avoir juste la vidéo, et les commandes qui n'apparaissent que si on est les sollicite, mais la barre de titre noire ... Enfin je ne sais pas expliquer mais on dirait une application non développée par Apple ...



Ca va faire comme le lecteur Windows Media 11 sous Windows XP, à moins que...



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> La barre de titre noir est en fait assez bizarre. Non pas qu'elle soit moche mais elle ne s'intègre pas au reste de l'interface.
> Alors soit cette barre est uniquement présente dans les bêtas, soit l'interface de SL sera profondément remaniée.
> Parce que j'imagine mal Apple ajouter encore un design de fenêtre différent.



+1


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon cette fois c'est la bonne pour Quicktime X via Macgeneration of course.


Ca n'est jamais que l'esthétique de Quick Look appliquée au lecteur QuickTime. Et je ne trouve pas que QuickLook jure avec le reste de Leopard.


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca n'est jamais que l'esthétique de Quick Look appliquée au lecteur QuickTime. Et je ne trouve pas que QuickLook jure avec le reste de Leopard.



Effectivement, je suis d'accord.

Cependant, ici on parle de la fenêtre d'une application et pas d'une fenêtre de pré-visualisation. En fait, je trouve que ce n'est pas une question de design mais plutôt une question de cohérence.
J'ai apprécié l'uniformisation des styles des fenêtres lors du passage à Leopard. Il serait dommage que SL ramène à nouveau différents style de fenêtres.

Après si toutes les fenêtres passent en noir comme dans l'exemple de QTX, la cohérence sera préservée. Du point de vue du design, ça plaît ou pas, mais c'est une autre question


----------



## xao85 (9 Mars 2009)

Effectivement, je vois mal apple refaire juste les fenêtre de quicktime et pas le reste... Ce que jespère, c'est que ce nouvel environnement si il est de la partie, permettra de pomper moins de ressources.


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2009)

Salut,

à priori, Quicktime sera revue en profondeur avec l'arrivée de SL. Voir le site d'Apple :


> À partir des technologies multimédias inaugurées dans OS X iPhone, Snow Leopard introduit QuickTime X, une plate-forme de nouvelle génération rationalisée qui fait évoluer les normes actuelles du multimédia et d'Internet.



@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Mars 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> à priori, Quicktime sera revue en profondeur avec l'arrivée de SL. Voir le site d'Apple :
> 
> ...



Oui sauf qu'on ne sait toujours pas grand chose sur les nouveautés de QTX


----------



## Twolate (9 Mars 2009)

Encore une rumeur de plus sur SL: ICI 

Bonne lecture !!


----------



## huexley (9 Mars 2009)

Twolate a dit:


> Encore une rumeur de plus sur SL: ICI
> 
> Bonne lecture !!



Wow, recouper les informations de Amazon et les dates de reservation d'une salle de conférence J'aimerai pas être le journal qui lui file sa carte de presse et lui signe sa paie Avec un travail d'investigation comme ca le type il doit être épuisé


----------



## tatouille (10 Mars 2009)

la sortie de snow leopard a ete retardee pas pour des raisons utilisateurs marketing ou toutes les conneries que j'ai pu lire, la seule raison est que le monde du dev n'est pas pret surtout concernant les drivers/filesystem/storage/audio et j'en passe et des meilleurs, cela necessite parfois(85%) des reecritures totales et l'ensemble des acteurs du dev dans ce secteur ont apporte leurs complaintes et on dit qu'ils flippaient grave et grosse galere, c'est pourquoi il ne sort pas car la migration est difficile chez des acteurs importants du monde mac, et pour l'instant la grosse occupation est un effort et un support en vers eux, car le passage de 32 a full 64 et bien plus contraignant que de changer de processeur ppc a x86, et ce qui est dingue c'est qu,ici en silicon valley ca n'est pas du tout un secret, c'est un sujet aborde librement lors de keynotes developer, donc c'est marrant le world gossip attitude


----------



## Frodon (10 Mars 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> la sortie de snow leopard a ete retardee pas pour des raisons utilisateurs marketing ou toutes les conneries que j'ai pu lire, la seule raison est que le monde du dev n'est pas pret surtout concernant les drivers/filesystem/storage/audio et j'en passe et des meilleurs, cela necessite parfois(85%) des reecritures totales et l'ensemble des acteurs du dev dans ce secteur ont apporte leurs complaintes et on dit qu'ils flippaient grave et grosse galere, c'est pourquoi il ne sort pas car la migration est difficile chez des acteurs importants du monde mac, et pour l'instant la grosse occupation est un effort et un support en vers eux, car le passage de 32 a full 64 et bien plus contraignant que de changer de processeur ppc a x86, et ce qui est dingue c'est qu,ici en silicon valley ca n'est pas du tout un secret, c'est un sujet aborde librement lors de keynotes developer, donc c'est marrant le world gossip attitude



J'ai de fort doute que cela soit la seule raison. Je ne vois pas comment Snow Leopard aurait pu sortir en début d'année 2009 au regard de la longue liste de Known Issues qui restent encore dans les dernières Beta.

Juin est clairement la date la plus proche envisageable, au regard des Betas de Snow Leopard, et je ne serais pas étonné qu'il sorte après.
Donc avec ou sans cette histoire de 64bits, Snow Leopard ne pourra pas sortir avant Juin au plus tôt des plus tôt, à mes yeux.

Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi parler de retard s'il sort en Juin? Bien qu'il y ai eu des bruits de couloirs (presque au sens strict du terme), d'une possible sortie plus tôt que prévue, début 2009, la communication officielle a toujours été environ 1 an après la WWDC 2008, soit donc aux environs de Juin 2009.


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi parler de retard s'il sort en Juin? Bien qu'il y ai eu des bruits de couloirs (presque au sens strict du terme), d'une possible sortie plus tôt que prévue, début 2009, la communication officielle a toujours été environ 1 an après la WWDC 2008, soit donc aux environs de Juin 2009.



Pour moi c'est faux et j'ai déjà expliqué pourquoi. Steve Jobs avait clairement dit qu'un nouveau système sera disponible tous les 12 à 18 mois...

Et merci eseldorm pour la review. C'est cool


----------



## tatouille (10 Mars 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> J'ai de fort doute que cela soit la seule raison. Je ne vois pas comment Snow Leopard aurait pu sortir en début d'année 2009 au regard de la longue liste de Known Issues qui restent encore dans les dernières Beta.
> 
> Juin est clairement la date la plus proche envisageable, au regard des Betas de Snow Leopard, et je ne serais pas étonné qu'il sorte après.
> Donc avec ou sans cette histoire de 64bits, Snow Leopard ne pourra pas sortir avant Juin au plus tôt des plus tôt, à mes yeux.
> ...



Apple a slow down les devs car la panique a ete annonce en septembre, et je confirme ils avaient prevu de sortir plus tot et il y a aucune honte a ca ou de probleme, Juin est la prochaine date importante sur le calendrier as tu deja travailler en entreprise? sais tu que quand tu releases pour de grosses entreprises il y a un calendrier de dates strategiques et tu te bases la dessus, c'est tout, je vais la faire simple: qu'est macos snow leopard par exemple sans Adobe?
qui somme toute prepare aussi le launch sur un autre OS qui semble aussi problematique et necessite beaucoup de travaille

je pourrais en prendre d'autres, il est impossible d'envisager une sortie de l'OS sans les acteurs logiciel, Apple vend 50 fois plus de machines par annee depuis 2001, ce n'est plus le meme marche, ce serait completement ininterressant et inconscient de sortir un OS sans le monde du logiciel et dans ce cas ce n'est pas my binaire va fonctionner ds les premier temps sur leopard et puis j'ai le temps de recompiler et d'ajuster, c'est tout binaire keudchi nada,


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Mars 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> Apple a slow down les devs car la panique a ete annonce en septembre, et je confirme ils avaient prevu de sortir plus tot et il y a aucune honte a ca ou de probleme, Juin est la prochaine date importante sur le calendrier as tu deja travailler en entreprise? sais tu que quand tu releases pour de grosses entreprises il y a un calendrier de dates strategiques et tu te bases la dessus, c'est tout, je vais la faire simple: qu'est macos snow leopard par exemple sans Adobe?
> qui somme toute prepare aussi le launch sur un autre OS qui semble aussi problematique et necessite beaucoup de travaille
> 
> je pourrais en prendre d'autres, il est impossible d'envisager une sortie de l'OS sans les acteurs logiciel, Apple vend 50 fois plus de machines par annee depuis 2001, ce n'est plus le meme marche, ce serait completement ininterressant et inconscient de sortir un OS sans le monde du logiciel et dans ce cas ce n'est pas my binaire va fonctionner ds les premier temps sur leopard et puis j'ai le temps de recompiler et d'ajuster, c'est tout binaire keudchi nada,



Ah ben si il faut attendre sur Adobe pour voir arriver SL, on va attendre longtemps...


----------



## Frodon (10 Mars 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> qu'est macos snow leopard par exemple sans Adobe?



Là encore, je doute que ca soit les softs d'Adobe qui ralentissent le dev de Snow Leopard. Les drivers et autres éléments très proches du noyau oui, mais la suite CS, si elle est porté en 64bits, utilisera surtout la partie haut niveau du système, soit Cocoa 64bits, qui existe déjà dans Leopard.

Et les logiciels 32bits continuent de fonctionner sur Snow Leopard, donc même la CS3 et CS4 tournent, sans avoir à les adapter en 64bits.


----------



## zutic (11 Mars 2009)

Snow Leopard ne serrait il pas prévu pour la fin du mois du mars ? Je suis otpmiste ;-)
Je dis cela, car les iMac 24 avec carte graphique ATI viennent de sortir et ne pourront fonctionner que sur SL d'aprés ce que j'ai pu lire, et que tu ils seront livrés à la fin du mois. Donc SL en meme temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Pour le mois de mars tu peux rêver .


----------



## zutic (11 Mars 2009)

alors pour les pocesseurs de nouveaux imacs comment ils vont faire ?


----------



## zirko (11 Mars 2009)

Je pense que ça marchera avec Léopard. Pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerait pas ?


----------



## Frodon (11 Mars 2009)

zutic a dit:


> alors pour les pocesseurs de nouveaux imacs comment ils vont faire ?



Le Leopard fourni sur les iMac supportera parfaitement ces cartes ATIs. Et le 10.5.7 officialisera ce support pour tous le monde.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour le mois de mars tu peux rêver .




Peut-être a-t-il oublier de préciser "mois de mars 2010"


----------



## todofirst (12 Mars 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Peut-être a-t-il oublier de préciser "mois de mars 2010"



Et moi qui était prêt à attendre le printemps pour acheter mon iMac équipé de snow leopard...
Maintenant il faut que j'attende l'automne !:rose:
Il sera vendu combien ce snow leopard ?
Autant acheter maintenant mon iMac et m'offrir pour noël la nouvelle mouture.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Sûrement le même prix que Leopard.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (12 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sûrement le même prix que Leopard.



129, quoi!


----------



## iota (13 Mars 2009)

Salut,

Bon, Apple va nous refaire le coup avec SL qui va se manger 6 mois de retard...
"On a mobilisé nos équipes sur le développement de l'iPhone OS 3.0..." bla bla bla... 

 

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2009)

Six mois de retard n'est pas forcément dramatique, s'il ne faut pas attendre 10.6.3 pour que le système soit au point ...


----------



## Twolate (16 Avril 2009)

Une petite info ou intoxe pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu sur le net : CLIQUEZ ICI

Si c'est pour juin la présentation, la commercialisation c'est pour quand ? 

Bonne journée

a+


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2009)

Twolate a dit:


> Une petite info ou intoxe pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu sur le net : CLIQUEZ ICI
> 
> Si c'est pour juin la présentation, la commercialisation c'est pour quand ?
> 
> ...



Ca peut très bien être ce jour là 

Mais bon on semble encore pas proche de la Gold Master ...


----------



## RaelRiaK (16 Avril 2009)

Quoi que le secret est quand même pas mal gardé autour de SL ... Parce qu'on a toujours aucune grosse information de plus que ce qu'à dit Jobs il y un an ... 

De toute façon disponible ou non le 8 Juin, il y sera forcément au moins présenté. On attends ...


----------



## Baracca (17 Avril 2009)

A en entendre parler et lire les choses un peu partout sans dates a l'horizon, c'était  l'omerta, mais plus ça va et plus la date de sa sortie s'éclaircit (présentation ou sortie pour le 8 juin) , cela va surement ralentir la vente de leurs modèles pour ceux qui voulaient switcher dans les prochains jours (plus a ça près).

En tous cas, cela a un certain impact dans mon cas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> A en entendre parler et lire les choses un peu partout sans dates a l'horizon, c'était  l'omerta, mais plus ça va et plus la date de sa sortie s'éclaircit (présentation ou sortie pour le 8 juin) , cela va surement ralentir la vente de leurs modèles pour ceux qui voulaient switcher dans les prochains jours (plus a ça près).
> 
> En tous cas, cela a un certain impact dans mon cas


Je ne sais pas ou tu as vu le 8 juin, mais lorsque j'ai testé la build précédente (pas celle qui court actuellement&#8230; - ne l'ayant pas encore il m'est difficile de te dire les avancée - ). Mais de souvenir, lorsque j'avais essayé Leopard six mois avant sa date officielle-non-repoussée de sortie, il était bien plus réactif et déjà beaucoup plus ressemblant (et donc avancé) que ce que la beta de Snow Leopard propose aujourd'hui.

Pour ce qui est de l'omerta, c'est toujours pareil ! Hormis quelques captures (d'ailleurs je n'en ai pas vraiment vu sur Snow Leopard, hormis celle de QTX (avec le "Artist Rendition", AI s'est bien protegé )

Par contre, le vrai "problème" (qui n'en est pas un en fait, cf. ce que disait Tatouille) c'est le passage au 64 bit et OpenCL qui ne sont pas forcément visible rapidement, ce qui empèche de quantifier facilement l'avancée des progès effectués.

@RaelRiak : Lors de la WWDC, la roadmap pour Snow Leopard était clair : OpenCL et 64 bits (plus Exchange) Tout le reste, c'est parce qu'il faut bien améliorer (et que ça ne fait pas de mal) mais ce n'est pas ce qui differenciera Snow Leopard de Leopard. D'ailleurs, ce sont des améliorations que l'on pourrait qualifier de mineures vis à vis de ce que OpenCL apportera (Comme je l'ai déjà dit, il fonctionne. Comme je l'ai déjà dit plus tôt dans mon post, ce n'est pas facilement quantifiable)

Le meilleur example, c'est une vidéo Full HD sur une carte qui n'est pas capable de le décoder. Sur Leopard, c'est 2*90% sur le CPU, sur Snow Leopard, c'est tout juste 20% de CPU (pour QTX et "rien" pour le reste - négligeable). Et ça fonctionne !

@Barraca : Un impact ? Tu veux acheter une nouvelle machine ? AMHA, tu peux l'acheter sans crainte jusqu'à fin aout. De toute façon, Apple touchera un mot sur Snow Leopard à la WWDC (au moins sur les technos, mais l'avancement )



Edit : désolé de ne pas vous apporter de nouveautés croustillantes, mais je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux pour avoir quelque chose lors de mon prochain passage 

Erìk


----------



## Nitiel (22 Avril 2009)

Voilà un extrait d'un film en divx http://idisk.mac.com/nicolas.troupel-Public?view=web

J'espere que tu es pas copain avec albanel


----------



## Baracca (22 Avril 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @Barraca : Un impact ? Tu veux acheter une nouvelle machine ? AMHA, tu peux l'acheter sans crainte jusqu'à fin aout. De toute façon, Apple touchera un mot sur Snow Leopard à la WWDC (au moins sur les technos, mais l'avancement )




Bon bein pour moi, la commande est basculée depuis le début de la semaine (Lundi 20 Avril) , manque plus qu'il arrive 
Pourquoi c'est si long, ils les livrent a pied ou quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Donc j'attendrais d'adopter un minimum celui qui est déjà en liberté avant de capturer son frère des neiges 
Mais merci bien pour les infos que tu nous communiques 

Ps:Sans connaitre encore cet OS, je suis tout de même les avancés en essayant de comprendre


----------



## Nitiel (22 Avril 2009)

Donc il lit pas encore le divx, peut être qu'avec la mise à jour qu'annonce Macgénération http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134637/snow-leopard-apple-accelere

et merci


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

Il va certainement il y avoir concurrence directe entre SL et Se7en (même si le second ne fais pas le poids:love

En effet, ce dernier sortirai le 23 octobre selon Acer qui lancerai un ordinateur en septembre et qui serait upgradable gratuitement

Allez Cupertino, pousse! pousse!


----------



## huexley (3 Mai 2009)

Pour ma part j'attends une vraie nouveauté du coté du Finder et du Dock, les deux commencent à accuser un certain âge (et j'avoue que j'ai toujours détesté le dock)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Pour ma part j'attends une vraie nouveauté du coté du Finder et du Dock, les deux commencent à accuser un certain âge (et j'avoue que j'ai toujours détesté le dock)



Qu'attendrais-tu du Dock ?

Pour les deux points je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

PS : Merci encore à Eseldorm, Safari commence à ressembler à quelque chose de séduisant.


----------



## huexley (3 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Qu'attendrais-tu du Dock ?



Qu'il passe à la trappe tout simplement, c'est un lanceur bordélique et incohérent, absolument pas unifié à gauche, à droite, en bas Des documents qui ressemblent à des documents dans les racourcis Il prend une place incroyable avec les fenêtre qui viennent buter dessus etc etc Je trouve les barres de tâche de KDE - Gnome XP ou vista bien plus complètes sobres et pratique


----------



## Rez2a (3 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Qu'il passe à la trappe tout simplement, c'est un lanceur bordélique et incohérent, absolument pas unifié à gauche, à droite, en bas Des documents qui ressemblent à des documents dans les racourcis Il prend une place incroyable avec les fenêtre qui viennent buter dessus etc etc Je trouve les barres de tâche de KDE - Gnome XP ou vista bien plus complètes sobres et pratique



On est hors sujet mais si tu veux éviter que les fenêtres bloquent dessus, tu peux activer le masquage automatique du Dock, c'est ce que je fais sur mon MB pour avoir certains applications en plein écran.
En dehors de ça je vois pas trop ce qu'ils pourraient faire à la place, c'est vraiment la dernière chose que je reprocherais à Mac OS, le Dock est de loin le meilleur lanceur dans les OS que j'ai testés. (et puis, le monde entier envie nos icônes de Dock !)


----------



## huexley (3 Mai 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> On est hors sujet mais si tu veux éviter que les fenêtres bloquent dessus, tu peux activer le masquage automatique du Dock, c'est ce que je fais sur mon MB pour avoir certains applications en plein écran.
> En dehors de ça je vois pas trop ce qu'ils pourraient faire à la place, c'est vraiment la dernière chose que je reprocherais à Mac OS, le Dock est de loin le meilleur lanceur dans les OS que j'ai testés. (et puis, le monde entier envie nos icônes de Dock !)



Pour moi le meilleur lancer c'est spotlight et de loin  On est pas loin du sujet en fait, le dock n'a jamais réellement évolué, il est devenu gros et embourgeoisé mais il stagne littéralement, le mode éventail à été a mon sens une vraie régression par rapport au mode liste sachant qu'on doit faire des manipulations supplémentaires pour avoir l'intégralité du contenu


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2009)

Même avis que Rez2a. Autant je n'ai jamais réussi à m'acclimater au Dock de NeXTStep, autant celui d'OS X, tout bête, m'a convaincu [allez essayer CDE pour rire un brin ...]
Reste que ce qui ne nuirait pas, c'est de disposer de quelques options de personnalisation [par exemple, pour 2D/3D].


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> On est hors sujet



Ouais... Dites donc. :modo:


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Même avis que Rez2a. Autant je n'ai jamais réussi à m'acclimater au Dock de NeXTStep, autant celui d'OS X, tout bête, m'a convaincu [allez essayer CDE pour rire un brin ...]
> Reste que ce qui ne nuirait pas, c'est de disposer de quelques options de personnalisation [par exemple, pour 2D/3D].



J'aime bien le Dock. Je trouve aussi ce dispositif simple et pratique, et facile à adapter selon des besoins "saisonniers". Je l'ai placé au bas de l'écran. Il n'apparaît que lorsque j'en ai besoin (parfois aussi si la souris passe dessus malencontreusement, mais ce n'est pas très grave).

Alors que demande le peuple ? 
Une éradication pure ?  
Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Actuellement, les betas de Snow Leopard fonctionnent sur les CoreDuo. Je précise les ß car je ne sais pas du tout ce que Apple compte faire.
Mieux que Leopard ? Bin, sans vouloir te dire que je n'ai pas encore trop testé les perfs, tu n'auras pas le 64bit, mais sinon, ca fonctionne.
Les apps systèmes (fournies sur le DVD donc) fonctionnent en 32 et 64bit.
Les autres, c'est du 32bit uniquement.

Pour ce que fera Apple avec la version finale, aucune idée.



Pour l'application Service d'Annuaire, elle est éclatée. Une partie dans préférences systèmes, comptes d'utilisateurs (pour les serveurs d'annuaires) et une autre dans Utilitaire de disque (pour monter des disques NFS).
Qu'elle drôle d'idée 

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

Erìk


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Mieux que Leopard ? Bin, sans vouloir te dire que je n'ai pas encore trop testé les perfs, tu n'auras pas le 64bit, mais sinon, ca fonctionne.
> Les apps systèmes (fournies sur le DVD donc) fonctionnent en 32 et 64bit.
> Les autres, c'est du 32bit uniquement.



mais les applications des développeurs tiers, elles fonctionneront aussi en 32bits ?

car j'ai peur que le 32bits soit  abandonné par les dévelopeurs tiers...



> Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?



rien compris ! :rateau:

sa veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Actuellement, Apple demande des drivers en 64 bits (kext).
Pour le reste (y compris les applications Apple) tournent en 32bits, bien sur !
D'ailleurs, iTunes 8.2 tourne en 32 bits.

Pour l'exemple, encore, tout ce qui tourne par Rosetta tourne en 32 bits (ou alors c'est pas indiqué )

Rien compris ? Moi non plus :rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Mai 2009)

donc les applications uniquement en 64bits pourraient fonctionner en 32bits via rosetta ?

désolé de mon manque de connaissance...

car j'aimerai acheter un nouveau disquedur pour mon mac mais je sais pas si sa vaut la peine si il n'est pas compatible.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> car j'aimerai acheter un nouveau disquedur pour mon mac mais je sais pas si sa vaut la peine si il n'est pas compatible.



Là on s'éloigne petit à petit du propos du sujet: les rumeurs à propos de Snow Leopard. Or ce fil de discussion a tendance à devenir au fil des messages une hotline technique relatives aux problèmes de compatibilité que posera Snow Leopard.

Merci à elsedorm pour son apport au sujet, les autres veillez à ne pas faire sombrer ce fil vers ce pourquoi il n'a pas été créé au départ.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Tout ce qui est périphérique sera compatible (à 99.9999%).
Une appli 64b conçue pour SL fonctionnera en 64b D),
Une appli 32b pour Leopard/Tiger (Intel) fonctionnera en 32b,
Une appli 32b pour Panther (et pt'et plus ancien j'pense)/Tiger (PPC) fonctionnera en 32b via Rosetta (qui est un paquet de 2Mo à choisir lors de l'install). Actuellement, *Rosetta ne fait pas parti de l'installation par défaut*.
Reste le cas des applications 64b pour Leopard qui tourneront bien sur en 64b sur SL.

Sinon, il est à noter (autant le préciser ) que GrandCentral (OpenCL) est indépendant du processeur (32/64) tant qu'il reste un Intel.

En gros, un CoreDuo avec une bonne carte graphique bénéficiera de OpenCL sans pour autant tourner en 64b (et inversement, ce qui est tout de même plus rare - sauf sur les MacBook White et le GMA ou OpenCL fera ce qu'il peut  - )

Pour lancer une application dans Rosetta, il faut demander à lancer l'application en 32b pour que l'option Rosetta s'active.

J'éspère que c'est plus clair 

			 				Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 			 		

Erìk


----------



## Anthony (5 Mai 2009)

@eseldorm : Merci pour les précisions !

Oh, à votre avis, nouvel iTunes, ou pas ? Je me souviens des sessions de la WWDC 2005 avec une surcouche graphique entièrement en 3D, où l'on sélectionnait les jaquettes sur les flancs d'immeubles musicaux, une merveille, permise grâce à Core Animation ;-) Parce qu'autant le Dock, je m'en tape (je ne l'aime pas particulièrement, mais je ne le déteste pas particulièrement) autant iTunes, depuis la v4, y'a rien de bien nouveau ! Même Quicktime va changer avec SL, alors pourquoi pas iTunes ?


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2009)

anthonynelzin a dit:


> @eseldorm : Merci pour les précisions !
> 
> Oh, à votre avis, nouvel iTunes, ou pas ? Je me souviens des sessions de la WWDC 2005 avec une surcouche graphique entièrement en 3D, où l'on sélectionnait les jaquettes sur les flancs d'immeubles musicaux, une merveille, permise grâce à Core Animation ;-) Parce qu'autant le Dock, je m'en tape (je ne l'aime pas particulièrement, mais je ne le déteste pas particulièrement) autant iTunes, depuis la v4, y'a rien de bien nouveau ! Même Quicktime va changer avec SL, alors pourquoi pas iTunes ?



Si une nouvelle version d'iTunes doit sortir, ce sera en fin d'année avec les nouveaux iPod je pense. iTunes est indépendant de Mac OS X et n'a aucune raison d'être revu en même temps que Snow Leopard.
Par contre, comme toi, j'espère une nouvelle version cette année avec passage à Cocoa notamment pour enfin gagner en réactivité.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

@anthonymachintruc : lors de la WWDC, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, la démo portait sur CoreAnimation sans pour autant parler d'iTunes. L'application lancée était un mur d'image puis Apple a mis en ligne une vidéo avec les pochettes (qui avait été diffusée aussi lors d'une conf - mais je ne sais plus laquelle -).

CoreAnimation est déjà dans Leopard et plusieurs applications l'utilise déjà. Je ne vais pas toutes les faires, mais iChat, par exemple, l'utilise pour les fade-in, fade-out de la liste de contact. Je pense que CoverFlow doit l'utiliser aussi (et par extension CoverFlow dans iTunes (?))

QTX doit apporter (dixit Apple) les bases d'une nouvelles plateforme audio/vidéo. A partir de ça, tu imagines ce que tu veux (tellement c'est flou, tellement c'est Apple, tellement tu aimes rêver-et-te-faire-du-mal-pour rien ).
Si on voulait vraiment rêver, on penserai à un iTunes qui n'en est plus un, ou on se connecte à une sorte de base de donnée (interne hein) dans laquelle chaque applications pourraient venir piocher. Ah oui, la gestion de l'iPhone partirai dans iSync. Finalement, QTX hériterait des fonction navigation de iTunes sans pour autant en gérer la bibliothèque.
Edit : c'est un peu HS 

Tout ça pour dire qu'Apple sortira (nooon) une nouvelle version d'iTunes, encore plus lourde, plus lente... mais ça, ça ne change pas.

Comme le signalait WebO : si on revenait au sujet (Snow Leopard, si, si !) ?
Pour tout ce qui est iTunes & co - mais qui ne sont pas encore des réalités - un fil dans Réagissez serait bien mieux 

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

Erìk


----------



## Anthony (6 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @anthonymachintruc : lors de la WWDC, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, la démo portait sur CoreAnimation sans pour autant parler d'iTunes. L'application lancée était un mur d'image puis Apple a mis en ligne une vidéo avec les pochettes (qui avait été diffusée aussi lors d'une conf - mais je ne sais plus laquelle -).



Non, l'application n'était pas un simple mur d'images, c'était un mur de pochettes de CD. Tu cliquais dessus, la musique se lançait. Encore mieux : si le morceau était une vidéo, la jaquette était un sample de la vidéo. L'inspiration pour le design de l'application était une pub pour l'iPod Nano avec les buildings en CD. Maintenant, Apple n'a jamais dit que c'était iTunes, mais une possibilité pour les devs de mettre en images la musique. Et mettre en images la musique, j'aimerai bien que le prochain iTunes le fasse ;-)



> A partir de ça, tu imagines ce que tu veux (tellement c'est flou, tellement c'est Apple, tellement tu aimes rêver-et-te-faire-du-mal-pour rien ).
> Si on voulait vraiment rêver, on penserai à un iTunes qui n'en est plus un, ou on se connecte à une sorte de base de donnée (interne hein) dans laquelle chaque applications pourraient venir piocher. Ah oui, la gestion de l'iPhone partirai dans iSync. Finalement, QTX hériterait des fonction navigation de iTunes sans pour autant en gérer la bibliothèque.
> Edit : c'est un peu HS



C'est totalement ça ;-) HS, pourquoi, iTunes est livré avec l'OS, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Yep,
Je me souvient de deux démos, du mur d'images et de la ville en carton-pate pochettes.
Et oui, Apple n'a pas jamais précisé que c'était iTunes. D'ailleurs, le screensaver qui utilise les pochettes ne fait pas parti d'iTunes. Tout ça pour te dire que rien n'empèche une appli externe - y compris par un dev indép. - de réaliser quelque chose dans le même esprit.

iTunes est livré avec l'OS, mais fonctionnera aussi sur deux systèmes précédents (Tiger (presque sur ) et Leopard) avec en plus Windows. Sur quatres systèmes, seul un sera capable de tirer profit de toutes les nouveautés, et les autres auront quelque chose de limité. T'imagines la réaction des gens face à ça ?
iTunes, comme Safari, se doit d'être uniforme/identique partout (hormis la barre des menu sous windows et quelques spécificité systèmes). Je parle d'un point de vu esthetique/fonctionnel.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

 Erìk


----------



## apow (6 Mai 2009)

> Oui mais c'est quand même la preuve de leur savoir faire. D'ailleurs étonnement Intel s'est vite fait dégagé du marché de console ou la puissance de calcul prime sur tout ... Si les dérivés du Power en CELL sont aussi performant, je ne vois pas pourquoi le PPC n'aurait pas pu évoluer autant ...
> 
> Sinon pour AMD, vous les enterrez un peu vite quand même. Ok sur certains marchés ils vont pas bien, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. Leurs parts de marchés ne sont pas encore vraiment en baisse. En attendant, si on se prend un monopole total d'Intel, on le payera cher après car ils feront beaucoup moins d'efforts et un jour les processeurs seront conçus comme Vista !!!
> 
> ...



Mais tu as totalement raison!!
Si on compare Intel/AMD en disant que Intel va bouffer AMD et que AMD va crever, autant comparer Microsoft/Mac, et dire que Mac va mourrir!

Et ceci n'est pas du tout le cas!

Et AMD est  très loin de disparaitre:
-Les CG qui vont très bien

-Une loi au US n'autorise pas un monopole! Donc si AMD coule par la faute de Intel, Intel prendra très chere!! C'est pour ça qu'intel laisse la tête de AMD en dehors de l'eau mais aps plus ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------

Désolé pour le double Post mais j'oubliai une petite question!

je débarque seulement dans le monde Apple avec mon Iphone, et bientôt avec un Mac!

je voulais savoir quand sortira se nouvel OS et y aura t-il de nouvelle machine à présager?

Genre un PC Tour!:rateau:

Car Mac mini bof ...:mouais:
Mac Pro Chere!

Y'a un vide entre les deux!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

@apow : le débat AMD/Intel/x86 n'a pas lieu d'être ici. Le fil est consacré à Snow Leopard et ce qu'il y aura dedans (et _éventuellement_ les rumeurs le concernant).

Puisque apparemment je suis lu_e_, je rappelle qu'Apple n'a pas communiqué sur la date de sortie.
Pour résumer les choses :
Présentation à la WWDC 2008 (une partie publique, une partie réservée aux dev (partie sur GrandCentral/OpenCL ainsi que la révélation du support Exchange dans Mail).
Rien sur Snow Leopard depuis (y compris à la MacWorld)
Des rumeurs pour la WWDC 2009 tel qu'une annonce de la date de sortie, la révélation d'une nouvelle interface et j'en passe, mais tout cela ne reste que de la rumeur.

Dans ce fil tu pourras trouver des infos sur les discrètes améliorations (principalement graphique) qu'Apple apportera dans Snow Leopard.
Hormis ces quelques améliorations graphiques, Snow Leopard c'est principalement de l'optimisation système et l'arrivée de GrandCentral/OpenCL qui permettra au système/application de mieux tirer partie des GPU et des machines (massivement) multi-c&#339;ur.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

 Erìk


----------



## apow (6 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup de ta reponsse. C'est super cool de ta par!
Donc ya le temps avant ca sortie.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Snow Leopard c'est principalement de l'optimisation système et l'arrivée de GrandCentral/OpenCL qui permettra au système/application de mieux tirer partie des GPU et des machines (massivement) multi-cur
> Erìk



Et cela, on ne mesure pas encore très bien quelles seront les conséquences  heureuses, bien sûr 

Mais, les quelques indiscrétions qui ont transpiré montrent à quel point c'est prometteur, déjà au niveau du système


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

> Merci beaucoup de ta reponsse. C'est super cool de ta par!
> Donc ya le temps avant ca sortie.


Merci beaucoup pour ta r*é*pon*s*e. C'est super cool de ta par*t* !
Donc il y a *encore* le temps avant sa sortie.

Je sais, c'est méchant 



> on ne mesure pas encore très bien quelles seront les conséquences


Il faut que l'application le demande (et soit donc prévu pour) car le même média lu par VLC consomme du CPU comme sur Leopard. Donc les tests ne seront pas facile à mener (hormis sur des applications Apple - fournis sur le disque de Snow Leopard pour l'instant - ) pour tester. Ca risque de ne pas faire très lourd, désolé 

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

 Erìk


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Il faut que l'application le demande (et soit donc prévu pour) car le même média lu par VLC consomme du CPU comme sur Leopard. Donc les tests ne seront pas facile à mener (hormis sur des applications Apple - fournis sur le disque de Snow Leopard pour l'instant - ) pour tester. Ca risque de ne pas faire très lourd, désolé
> 
> 
> Erìk



C'est encore trop tôt. N'oublions pas que SL n'est pas encore finalisé. Les éditeurs y viendront, surtout ceux qui, par les applications qu'ils proposent, ont tendance à monopolisé un CPU, quitte à oublier les autres. Dès qu'un éditeur aura publié une application où les traitements portant sur de la vidéo ou des flux auront mis en valeur les gains de performance apportés par la technologie qu'Apple, les autres seront bien obligés de se mettre au diapason.

Dans cet ordre d'idée, une "rumeur" vient d'indiquer que les développeurs de Firefox se sont saisis de la question. Je suppose aussi que dans la mouvance des encodeurs de toutes sortes et des lecteurs vidéo ça doit phosphorer fort.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2009)

Il y a déjà des softs qui exploitent le GPU : CS4 et PixelMator... Pas besoin de passer forcément par une nouvelle API. Après, quand on voit comment chauffent les GPU même avec une charge modérée, je ne suis pas sûr que déporter un maximum du CPU vers le GPU soit bénéfique sur l'autonomie, la température et le silence. Et puis tout n'est pas accélérable en GPGPU non plus... La plus grande source de lenteur d'un ordinateur reste le disque dur.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Oui, mais le principe de GrandCentral/OpenCL, c'est de proposer à tout les softs le maximum de performance et d'affranchir (en partie au moins) le nombre de CPU pour l'application. L'application se trouve face à GrandCentral qui se charge de "commuter" ce qu'il faut pour que ça fonctionne. Le GPU est utilisé comme un CPU. L'intérêt du GPU c'est qu'il est bon pour certains calculs la ou le CPU est mauvais (et inversement). Un peu comme la différence G5/Intel (un peu j'ai dit !).
Regarde BOINC. Il n'y a pas tant d'accès que ça au disque dur, pourtant le calcul est long (et je pense que c'est la ou tu parles du disque dur )
Le deal que propose Apple, c'est :
On vous fourni un super système (GrandCentral/OpenCL) qui fonctionne avec n'importe quoi pour traiter vos calculs plus vite,
En échange, vous adoptez ce nouveau système.

Comme tu dis, pour Photoshop CS4, il y a un plug-in (qui n'est pas vendu dans le pack mais qui est récupérable gratuitement sur le site d'Adobe) qui permet de faire passer les filtres (distorsions etc.) par le GPU. Je ne sais pas si tu as essayé, mais c'est redoutable. Plusieurs dizaines de secondes sur une image quand c'est instantané (oui !) tout en bougeant le curseur de réglage en permanence.

Maintenant, imagine ça pour toutes les applications... Je ne pense pas que les applications consommant peu de ressources utiliseront GrandCentral en permanence, mais d'autres...
Encodage plus rapide (par le GPU) etc.

Bref, tout n'est pas forcement en accès sur le disque dur non plus, donc goulet, oui, mais pas complètement.
Pour info, sur un très gros document sur PS CS4, dans le plug-in dont je te parle, bin... tu n'as pas l'impression que le disque dur ralenti alors que l'ouverture du ficher est (très) longue.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

Erìk

P.S : que donnera qmaster sur Snow Leopard ? :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2009)

J'ai déjà vu les gains du GPGPU avec Badaboom de NVIDIA sous Windows. Dans certains transcodages, c'est le disque dur qui devient le goulot... D'où ma remarque. Sinon, c'est effectivement impressionnant. Je ne doute pas de l'efficacité de la chose en termes de performances pures (pour les applications qui sont massivement //, c'est imparable) mais je reste un peu dans l'expectative pour ce qui est de l'impact sur la consommation. 

Pour faire court, j'aime autant attendre 30 secondes si l'opération consomme au total 5 watts qu'avoir le résultat en 5 secondes mais en pompant 30 watts. Je parle bien entendu dans le cadre d'un usage mobile et donc sur batterie... Enfin, même sur secteur, quand je vois la différence de température entre la 9400m GT et la 9600m GT rien qu'en usage basique, je me demande ce qu'il adviendrait en sollicitant régulièrement la 9600m GT. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

D'accord pour le transcodage (surtout sur un portable).

Pour ce qui est de la puissance des thyristors :rateau: du GPU, c'est bien pour ça qu'il y a aussi la 9400M GT © non ? A mon avis, sauf besoin urgent, tu prends soin de ta batterie quand tu es mobile.

Au delà du fait d'attendre pour un résultat (pour parfois en refaire un autre juste derrière), la (et dans l'exemple de Photoshop) tu peux corriger directement. C'est aussi un gain de temps, et donc plus productif.

Mais il est juste d'exposer le cas du portable car la flotte de portable est très importante et certains (dont moi) l'utilisent comme machine principale. Il y a donc deux roles. Mobilité / puissance.
Si l'on exclu les portable et que l'on aborde le sujet d'un point de vu purement "technique" l'apport proposé par GrandCentral est "indispensable" (mais bon, tout dépend ce que fait l'utilisateur de sa machine).

Je pense aussi aux machines peu puissantes au niveau CPU (disons un CPU correct) pour l'autonomie avec une carte graphique "puissante". Et la, c'est top ! Tu met la carte graphique en veille/repos/basse conso par défaut et elle se réveille pour traiter X fois plus vite que le CPU ponctuellement.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?

Erìk


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2009)

Il est clair que pour 129 et pas de grandes nouveautés ils ont intérêt qu'on voit une vitesse bien plus grande sinon ils auront pas beaucoup d'acheteurs!


----------



## apow (9 Mai 2009)

> Il est clair que pour 129 et pas de grandes nouveautés ils ont intérêt qu'on voit une vitesse bien plus grande sinon ils auront pas beaucoup d'acheteurs!



Wait and see.

J'ai aussi peur que cette nouvel mouture de Mac OS X soit trop chère pour les nouveautés apportées ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Le seul truc que j'espère , c'est qu'ils feront pas comme tiger > leopard avec bootcamp...
Car payer 129 pour avoir bootcamp a jour....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Mai 2009)

apow a dit:


> Wait and see.
> 
> J'ai aussi peur que cette nouvel mouture de Mac OS X soit trop chère pour les nouveautés apportées ...



Comme d'habitude, personne n'est obligé à l'achat =)


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Mai 2009)

apow a dit:


> Wait and see.
> 
> J'ai aussi peur que cette nouvel mouture de Mac OS X soit trop chère pour les nouveautés apportées ...



C'est étonnant les commentaire qu'on peu trouver sur internet. Non pas que je ne comprenne pas ce que tu veux dire, mais quand on dit qu'il y en a pour tout les gouts sur terre, c'est aussi vrai pour la critique.

Etant dév. sous Windows, je m'informe sur Windows 7, et il est épatant de voir tout le monde dire que certes, il semble y avoir un net progrès sur la stabilité et les performances, mais qu'il est regrettable qu'on se traine encore et toujours des vieilleries qui pour certaines datent de 3.11 ... Et là lorsque Apple annonce un système revu à neuf, tout le monde dit "pinez payer pour ça ..."

Je comprends pas bien comment on peut tenir les deux raisonnement suivants :
- "avant de sortir des nouveautés, ils feraient mieux de changer les vieux trucs pourris"
- "s'il ne font que changer les vieux truc pourri où est l'intérêt?" 

En fait si comme d'habitude, en bon consommateur que nous sommes, nous nous attendons à une mise à jour majeur, pleine de nouveautés, bien évidemment que tout soit re-fait à neuf et qu'avant tout on ai rien à payer  

J'ai bon?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mai 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> J'ai bon?



Non


----------



## Lapin Masqué (10 Mai 2009)

Le truc c'est qu'il faut un juste milieu entre une MaJ qui n'apporte que des cosmétiques bâtis sur de vieilles fondations et des fondations refaites à neuf. 

Dans le premier cas les client achètent et sont heureux de faire joujou avec le reste, et c'est ce qu'on veut acheter avec un nouvel OS, "y'a de l'OpenCL sous le capot c'est cool ! Et alors ?"
Maintenant des nouvelles fondations ça permet aux développeurs de rendre la plateforme meilleure et c'est important, et les clients finiront par acheter le nouvel OS pour pouvoir mettre à jour leurs logiciels.

Si Apple ne compte que sur la seconde solution elle vendra c'est sûr mais ça reste quand même moche de se retrouver obligé d'acheter l'OS. (Stratégie que Microsoft à aussi utilisé par ailleurs)

Du coup SL annonce des meilleurs softwares, espérons qu'il n'ont pas oublié la poudre magique...


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2009)

Encore une fois, pourquoi écris-tu "obligé" ?
On trouve encore sur les forums des gens avec Jaguar (voire  Puma), même rares. Un peu plus pour Panther. Et un nombre honnête pour Tiger.
Dans  certains cas, il faut passer au nouveau système [nouveau logiciel, nouveau matériel] mais le plus souvent je dirais que le désir de consommer incite à se sentir contraint à l'achat. Bien secondé par un marketing habile. Mais on peut très bien résister au marketing : à celui d'Apple comme à d'autres.


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non



Mince ...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> *Encore une fois, pourquoi écris-tu "obligé" ?*
> On trouve encore sur les forums des gens avec Jaguar (voire  Puma), même rares. Un peu plus pour Panther. Et un nombre honnête pour Tiger.
> Dans  certains cas, il faut passer au nouveau système [nouveau logiciel, nouveau matériel] mais le plus souvent je dirais que le désir de consommer incite à se sentir contraint à l'achat. Bien secondé par un marketing habile. Mais on peut très bien résister au marketing : à celui d'Apple comme à d'autres.



Pour appuyer les propos de El Moderator j'ajouterai ceci :

L'évolution d'un OS n'est pas que le résultat d'une étude de marketing. L'étude de marketing a pour rôle de déterminer ce qu'il convient de pousser et ce qu'il convient de quitter. Ainsi, on passe le FW400 à la trappe, et on maintient le FW800. On ne pousse pas le Blue-ray parce qu'il y a des problèmes de coût de licence et qu'Apple pousse à la dématérialisation de la musique et du cinéma, en bref met toujours Internet en avant etc  On abandonne pas le Mac Mini, mais on le fait évoluer. On pourrait consacrer des pages sur ce sujet. On pourrait aussi remarquer que toutes les gammes Macintosh ont été revues, et qu'elles sont toutes au même niveau technologique et cela dans un seul but : Snow Leopard, l'abandon des PPC, et l'universalisation des "64 bits". Les raisons ne sont alors plus vraiment marketing. Il y a un savant mélange entre stratégie industrielle et marketing. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'Apple a étendu le champ de vente de l'informatique au baladeur (iPod), puis au téléphone (iPhone) et que tout cela communique, y compris avec les ordinateurs (Mac, et aussi PC). 

Quant à savoir comment doit évoluer l'OS, je trouve bien présomptueux de vouloir donner des leçons à Apple ou à Microsoft.  Je trouve l'introduction de la technologie OPEN CL  bien plus important que les évolutions cosmétiques et du look en général. Que le noir, le gris, le bleu où pourquoi le rose plaise ou ne plaise pas, ce n'est pas cela qui compte. Les "indiscrétions" concernant ces évolutions ont dévoilés qu'il y avait de bonnes choses, et d'autres peut-être pas aussi bonnes. C'est à l'usage qu'on pourra donner un avis. Ce qui compte dans un OS, ce n'est pas ce qu'on voit, c'est ce qui est dessous, et la manière d'y accéder via une interface homme machine bien conçue, et de la plus grande simplicité possible. Il y a quelques jours, un switcher "s'émerveillait" de la diversité de présentation des fichiers. Il y a un peu plus longtemps, un parmi tant d'autres s'étonnait de la facilité à mettre en relation le mac qu'il venait de recevoir avec son FAI. Il y a plein d'exemples de "switchers heureux", bien davantage que de "switchers malheureux". 

*Personne n'est obligé de changer d'OS*. Mais, ne pas en changer conduit immanquablement à une obsolescence certaine et programmée du matériel et des logiciels. Les technologies évoluent beaucoup plus rapidement que la capacité des gens à les accepter. Ne pas de changer d'OS dans l'immédiateté peut s'avérer une décision sage. Cela peut éviter d'essuyer les bugs qui n'ont pas été détectés au cours des évaluations confiées au fil du temps aux testeurs. Car, malgré les nombreux allers-retours, il en subsiste. À ce propos, l'une vient d'être trouvée dans iCal par un switcher qui demandait de l'aide dans un  fil de discussion de Mac G ! Différer, oui, c'est concevable. Mais ne pas changer, à la longue c'est "destructeur" par obsolescence.

Critiquer et dénigrer un OS avant de l'avoir utilisé, c'est décider qu'un éclair au chocolat est meilleur qu'une tarte aux fraises sans y avoir goûté. Je pense, et je le répète pour l'avoir déjà dit souvent que contrairement aux apparences Snow Leopard sera un grand numéro. On n'imagine pas encore quelles sont les conséquences de la possibilité de faire usage du GPU, pour autre chose que d'afficher des images , et d'optimiser l'utilisation des différents CPU. C'est bien plus important et utile que le "look".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

J'ai l'impression que ceux qui tordent le nez réclament qu'Apple leur en mette plein la vue avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités qui décoiffent et avec laquelle ils pourront épater leurs amis, genre "t'as vu ce que mon Mac sait faire ?".

Sauf que pour une fois, les nouveautés seront, semble-t-il, plutôt en-dessous, dans le moteur. Mais ce seront des nouveautés quand même.

Et comme le fait très justement remarquer Bompi, on n'est pas obligé d'acheter les nouvelles versions de Mac OS X. Donc, si on estime que la nouvelle version ne vaut pas l'investissement ou le prix demandé (à ce sujet, ne rêvez pas : il sera le même que Leopard), on n'achète pas. C'est aussi simple que ça.


----------



## Frodon (10 Mai 2009)

@iDuck

Même si c'est des nouveautés dans le moteur, y'aura à mon sens largement de qoi satisfaire ceux qui veulent en mettre plein la vue.

Du genre: "T'as vu j'encode un DivX en trois fois moins de temps que ton PC!".

Alors d'accord ca ne marchera que vis à vis de ceux qui n'ont pas de carte NVidia ou ne connaissent pas CUDA sur PC, et cela sera moins visuel qu'une fonctionnalité avec un effet graphique... Encore que ca peut l'être avec des logiciels qui utilisent OpenCL (et Grand Central) pour du rendu en temps réel.

Et franchement, je penses que beaucoup de gens l'achèteront, non pas parce qu'il y a tel ou tel gadget, ou pour faire tourner tel ou tel logiciel qui ne marche que sur SL, mais aussi parce qu'il permettra d'améliorer significativement les performances de leurs tâches et loisirs quotidiens. Par exemple ceux qui ont des machines un peu ancienne qui n'ont par exemple pas de carte graphique décodant officiellement le H.264 HD et qui ne peuvent pas sous Leopard regarder du 720p ou du 1080p correctement, mais pour certain le pourront sans problèmes avec SL.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

Une nouveauté "en surface" comme Time Machine par exemple, ça en jette plus que les nouveautés "en profondeur".

Mais en ce qui me concerne, c'est des nouveautés "en profondeur" que j'attends beaucoup.


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Mai 2009)

Entièrement d'accord avec iLuro

J'ai le même problème au travail. 
-> Pourquoi migrer sur des technologie moderne, le client s'en moque, lui il veut que ça marche !!
Et bien non, le client (et dans le cas de SL, nous) ne s'en moque pas. De nouvelle technologies signifie de nouvelles ouvertures, de nouvelles possibilités. Un OS est une porte ouverte sur des applications, le mieux ce dernier est bâti, le plus d'applications bien pensées, ergonomiques, et robuste existeront. 

et pour revenir à mon travail, je peux vous assurer que lorsque ces messieurs ont vu ce qu'on faisait avec de nouvelles technologies, ils n'ont pas réfléchi 120 ans. Parce que au fond : oui on fait la même chose qu'avant, sauf que maintenant ce n'est pas "moche", maintenant c'est pratique, maintenant c'est rapide, maintenant c'est ergonomique...

Alors en tant que développeur, je dit moi aussi que 10.6 sera une grande mise à jour qui marquera la départ je le pense d'une floppé de nouvelles critique à l'encontre de son concurrent. Aujourd'hui on moque la stabilité de Vista, demain on moquera la vélocité de 7 face à SL, pourquoi ? Parce que même si la carrosserie est la même, sous la capot s'est tout neuf. 

PS: c'est d'ailleurs dingue que cette notion soit comprise des dingues d'automobile et pas de ceux dont la passion réside dans l'informatique ...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une nouveauté "en surface" comme Time Machine par exemple, ça en jette plus que les nouveautés "en profondeur".
> 
> Mais en ce qui me concerne, c'est des nouveautés "en profondeur" que j'attends beaucoup.



Exact Vénérable Sage . Pourtant TM a été sévèrement dénigré. Avant de ne pas vouloir l'utiliser, et acheter autre chose, je m'en sers depuis que j'ai ajouté un DD à mon iMac (dans le but d'avoir un DD de sauvegarde). Je n'ai pas eu eu de problème avec. Et TM m'a permis de restaurer tout ce que j'avais "perdu", généralement de mon fait. Du coup, je me suis rendu compte que c'était tout à fait ce qu'il me fallait.

Le problème avec les nouveautés en profondeur, est que ce n'est pas souvent très "grandiose", pas "spectaculaire". Ainsi en est-il d'Open CL. Et comme a dit Frodon, lorsque les gens pourront voir de la Full HD sans que leur machine soit saturée, peut-être comprendront-ils que la puissance d'une machine n'est pas liée uniquement à la fréquence de base à laquelle marche la puce processeur, mais aussi et pour beaucoup à la manière d'en utiliser tous les curs.

Je cite aussi RaelRiak qui résume le problème en terme d'automobile :



> c'est d'ailleurs dingue que cette notion soit comprise des dingues d'automobile et pas de ceux dont la passion réside dans l'informatique



En effet à quoi sert la puissance intrinsèque si la transmission n'est pas capable de la transmettre aux roues sans exploser ?


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2009)

Salut.



iluro_64 a dit:


> Le problème avec les nouveautés en profondeur, est que ce n'est pas souvent très "grandiose", pas "spectaculaire".


Le problème des nouveautés en profondeur est qu'il est difficile de quantifier le réel gain pour l'utilisateur.
Si je reprends l'exemple de Time Machine, on voit tout de suite ce que ce genre de nouveauté va apporter à l'utilisateur (même si dans les faits, tout n'est pas rose).

Pour OpenCL et Grand Central, on nous vend un gain hypothétique (si réel gain il y a dans le cadre d'une utilisation dite classique).



RaelRiaK a dit:


> et pour revenir à mon travail, je peux vous assurer que lorsque ces messieurs ont vu ce qu'on faisait avec de nouvelles technologies, ils n'ont pas réfléchi 120 ans.


Alors, de mon expérience, je peux t'assurer que mes clients sont souvent frileux concernant tout ce qui touche aux nouvelles technologies, sur lesquelles on a que très peu de retour et qui n'ont pas été mise en situation réelles sur des projets d'envergure...

Et c'est bien le problème de SL, il devra faire ses preuves avant que l'utilisateur lambda puisse y voir un réel intérêt, contrairement aux autres versions majeures d'OS X.



Frodon a dit:


> mais aussi parce qu'il permettra d'améliorer significativement les performances de leurs tâches et loisirs quotidiens.


Encore une fois, on n'en sait rien. C'est sur le papier qu'il y a un gain pour le moment...

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Le problème des nouveautés en profondeur est qu'il est difficile de quantifier le réel gain pour l'utilisateur.
> Si je reprends l'exemple de Time Machine, on voit tout de suite ce que ce genre de nouveauté va apporter à l'utilisateur (même si dans les faits, tout n'est pas rose).
> ...




Scepticisme ou pessimisme ?   :mouais:


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Scepticisme ou pessimisme ?   :mouais:


Réalisme...  
Les promesses d'Apple on les connaît. Toujours est-il que pour le moment, je ne vois pas comment il est possible de quantifier la plus-value de Snow Leopard pour l'utilisateur lambda.

Mais je suis d'accord, sur le papier ça a effectivement l'air pas mal (mais dans quels cas d'utilisation ?).

@+
iota


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Alors, de mon expérience, je peux t'assurer que mes clients sont souvent frileux concernant tout ce qui touche aux nouvelles technologies, sur lesquelles on a que très peu de retour et qui n'ont pas été mise en situation réelles sur des projets d'envergure...



Tout est question : 
- de marketing
- d'être certain de ce que l'on fait.

Des frileux, il y en a tout autour de la planète. Je sais que si on les écoute on ne fait rien. Alors il ne sont pas content qu'on face rien ils "déplorent la situation", mais surtout on touche pas. Si on réfléchi, je pense qu'à l'époque, le Apple 2 aurait pu tenir jusqu'à aujourd'hui, il suffit de lire la réaction de Dvorak à la sortie du Macintosh.

Mais partir du principe que comme le client est frileux, on va surtout faire ce qu'il souhaite est anti-productif. Parce que lorsqu'on a pris les devant, qu'on est certain de ce que l'on fait, et qu'on montre un produit déjà très avancé avec de nouvelles technologies qui permet d'obtenir des résultat bien plus tangible, autant dire qu'il saute au plafond. Mais c'est un fait que si on lui demande son avis avant d'investiguer, on se mange un "non non, surtout on change rien CA MARCHE" (les deux mots dont j'ai le plus horreur dans mon travail).

Alors Apple fait comme avec :
- Le FW400
- La disquette
- L'USB
- Le Blue Ray
- Le DVD
- Le WIFI
- Le MBA
- La souris
- La programmation objet

Il prend les devant. 
Ce qui veux dire que la moitié des personnes vont râlé en disant "pinez rien de nouveau avec lequel faire joujou", et que dans 6 mois tout le monde dira "le génie d'Apple c'est sa force".
Il n'y a qu'à voir les réaction aujourd'hui avec le MBA.

Apple sort le MBA : "bouuuu pas de CD, DVD, d'ethernet, de FW, de lecteur de bande, de RAID, de disquette ..."
Dell sort son (sois disant) concurrent au MBA, le Adamo : "pffff ils sont loin d'égaler le génie de Apple"

Bon ben sa fera pareil avec la 10.6 ...
Quand à SL qui n'a pas encore fait ses preuve, ça n'a jamais était le truc de Apple que de distribuer des béta publiques comme le fait MS avec XP, Vista, et maintenant 7. Donc oui comme d'hab, il faudra attendre la sortie de SL pour savoir ce qu'il a dans le ventre.


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Tout est question :
> - de marketing
> - d'être certain de ce que l'on fait.


C'est surtout une question de criticité du SI.
Si tu travailles sur une application stratégique (ce qui est mon cas par exemple), tu n'as pas le droit à l'erreur. On préfère éviter d'essuyer les plâtres avec des technologies prometteuses sur le papier mais qui en situation réelle s'avèrent instables (et ce n'est pas une question de savoir ce que l'on fait).
Si je prend Java comme exemple, la 1.6 est sortie depuis un moment, la 1.7 pointe le bout de son nez et pourtant, les versions les plus utilisées restent 1.4 et 1.5 (car éprouvées). Même chose pour les serveurs d'application type WebSphere, on travaille généralement en version N-1 (par rapport à la dernière version sortie) car elle a eu le temps de faire ses preuves.

Alors oui, pour faire un site Web vitrine, ce genre de question ne se posent pas forcément. Je veux juste faire remarquer qu'il ne faut pas généraliser à partir de sa propre expérience.

Une technologie doit prendre le temps de mûrir, d'être mise en situation, de se faire des références et c'est tout à fait normal.

Donc je crois très peu à la version magique de Snow Leopard qui va changer notre quotidien.
Comme le dit Apple, ils mettent en place les fondations pour les 10 ans à venir. Et c'est pendant ces 10 années que les technologies comme Grand Central et OpenCL montrerons leur véritable potentiel (en attendant, on va essuyer les plâtres  ).

@+
iota

PS : désolé si on s'écarte un peu du sujet


----------



## Frodon (10 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Encore une fois, on n'en sait rien. C'est sur le papier qu'il y a un gain pour le moment...



Non non, pas que sur le papier. C'est le cas en pratique. Voir certains posts précédents de ce fil.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2009)

Est-ce que comme Microsoft Apple propose une RC téléchargeable pour évaluer ses nouveaux OS ? Parce que finalement, faire "plaisir" au grand public et/ou aux développeurs, c'est très bien, mais si je n'y trouve pas mon compte, je ne vois pas pourquoi je l'achèterais... Et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de passer par la case payer d'abord.


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Non non, pas que sur le papier. C'est le cas en pratique. Voir certains posts précédents de ce fil.


Ce n'est pas trois benchs d'encodage/décodage vidéo qui vont montrer que, en pratique, Snow Leopard améliora l'utilisation de notre Mac au quotidien 
Encore une fois, quels sont les gains (significatifs j'entends) pour un utilisateur lambda (qui va surfer sur le net, écrire des mails, retoucher quelques photos, etc) ?
Ça, on ne le saura qu'une fois entre les mains et avec un certain recul.

Encore une fois, je ne dénigre pas le travail fait pas Apple (je suis assez bien placé pour mesurer la quantité de travail que cela représente), mais faut arrêter de croire que tout sera rose et que tout ira plus vite.

Grand Central, c'est typiquement le genre de chose qui a l'air très intéressant sur le papier mais qui peut s'avérer, en pratique, être une vraie déception.

OpenCL, oui c'est très bien, mais combien de mac sont équipés de chips graphique intel intégré ? Et dans ces conditions, quel va être le gain ?



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Est-ce que comme Microsoft Apple propose une RC téléchargeable pour évaluer ses nouveaux OS ?


Non, c'est pas trop le genre de la maison (à l'exception de la béta publique de 10.0) 

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de passer par la case payer d'abord.





iota a dit:


> Encore une fois, je ne dénigre pas le travail fait pas Apple (je suis assez bien placé pour mesurer la quantité de travail que cela représente), mais faut arrêter de croire que tout sera rose et que tout ira plus vite.
> 
> Grand Central, c'est typiquement le genre de chose qui a l'air très intéressant sur le papier mais qui peut s'avérer, en pratique, être une vraie déception.




Encore une fois (bis ) ce n'est pas une obligation d'acheter le jour où ça sort. Ça peut attendre quelques mois, ou même une année. C'est généralement ce que je fais et ce que je préconise.
Mais, pour une fois, et parce que je suis curieux, je ferai sans doute une exception. Je l'achèterai assez rapidement, SL


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

C'est pratiquement une obligation d'acheter car les programmes qui sortiront seront only compatible snow leopard comme c'était le cas avec tiger>leopard


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pratiquement une obligation d'acheter car les programmes qui sortiront seront only compatible snow leopard comme c'était le cas avec tiger>leopard



Possible, mais ça laisse le temps de voir venir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Oui mais lâcher 129 tous les 2 ans c'est assez chiant


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais lâcher 129 tous les 2 ans c'est assez chiant



Je l'admets volontiers. Mais il y a bien pire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pratiquement une obligation d'acheter car les programmes qui sortiront seront only compatible snow leopard comme c'était le cas avec tiger>leopard



Rien ne t'oblige à utiliser des programmes only compatibles Snow Leopard. Tu peux en rester à des versions antérieures.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Non, c'est pas trop le genre de la maison (à l'exception de la béta publique de 10.0)
> 
> @+
> iota



Dommage, c'est quand même bien pratique.


----------



## divoli (10 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> (...) que tout ira plus vite.



Je sais que ma question va paraitre peut-être futile pour certains, mais est-ce que l'on pourra espérer un temps de démarrage beaucoup plus court (en particulier sur les portables) ?

Si je prends l'exemple de Seven, d'après les témoignages que j'ai pu lire, cela n'a pas l'air d'être le cas, même avec la version 64 bits.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2009)

J'ai installé Windows 7 sur un disque dur de test. Il démarrer plus vite que Windows Vista (pas dur) mais aussi rapidement que Windows XP. Après l'initialisation du bios, il faut dans les 30 secondes pour arriver au bureau avec la connexion Wifi active. 

Question temps de boot, je n'ai trouvé qu'OS X comme OS plus rapide au démarrage. Je ne sais pas si on peut descendre beaucoup plus bas. Lors du boot, beaucoup de pilotes chargent et le matériel dialogue avec le logiciel pour son initialisation. Ce temps n'est pas toujours compressible. 

Avec un Windows XP optimisé et alléger, on arrive à booter en 22 secondes avec un disque dur. On fait à peine mieux avec un SSD même performant.

Bref, pas sûr qu'Apple arrive à faire démarrer SL plus vite que L.


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Mai 2009)

Par contre, après l'installation d'un anti virus (antivir en l'occurence), le démarrage de Seven prend plusieurs secondes dans la vue 

Par contre, Seven est à première vue réussi. Personnellement, je le trouve moins lourd que Vista. Concrètement, je l'ai installé sur mon MacBook Core Duo 1,83Ghz, 2Go de RAM, GMA950 (le premier MacBook qui a existait) et il n'y a pas photo avec Vista. Déjà j'ai le droit à l'interface Aero ce qui n'était pas le cas avec son prédécesseur. Ensuite, il ne mouline pas lors d'une utilisation normale (IE8, Safari, Explorateur, etc...). J'ai également installé Visual Studio 2008 dessus et ça fonctionne très bien. Preuve en est que Microsoft a fait un bon boulot en terme de performance. Il faut dire qu'après Vista, c'était pas compliqué 

Tout ça pour dire que ça mettra un peu de pression sur Apple car Seven est pour moi une réussite par rapport à Vista. Les commentaires sont globalement bons et Apple va devoir se retrousser les manches. Bien sûr Seven reste globalement derrière OS X mais cela ne m'etonnerait pas qu'Apple revoit ses plans initiaux avec Snow Leopard et nous sorte quelques nouveautés graphiques pour reprendre un avantage.

En gros, je pense que Seven pourrait surprendre et notamment surprendre Apple


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Par contre, après l'installation d'un anti virus (antivir en l'occurence), le démarrage de Seven prend plusieurs secondes dans la vue  (...)





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai installé Windows 7 sur un disque dur de test. (...)



Là, on commence _sérieusement_ à sortir du sujet. Qu'on parle de Snow Leopard en long et en large (voire en travers), ok, mais de là à partir sur Windows 7 en détails...  A moins de relancer un fabuleux sujet comme celui-ci.


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Mai 2009)

Oui bon, faut quand même pas trop pousser 
Dans nos deux posts, on fait des parallèles avec SL. Parler de SL sans parler de Seven, c'est se couper d'une bonne partie d'informations.

A ce compte là, tous les posts précédents concernant le prix de SL pourraient être supprimés. Notamment quand on voit qu'on en arrive au débat fonctionnalité / fondations...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Oui bon, faut quand même pas trop pousser
> Dans nos deux posts, on fait des parallèles avec SL. Parler de SL sans parler de Seven, c'est se couper d'une bonne partie d'informations.



Voilà. Tu as vu et lu le titre? Donc ici le sujet est consacré à Snow Leopard (10.6). Aux rumeurs, à la sortie et les dates potentielles, les betas, la WWDC qui approche, les configurations nécessaires, l'abandon probable du PowerPC, les news (du jour) qui en parlent régulièrement, les captures d'écran, etc..

Tu conviendras que c'est assez vaste. Et qu'il est toujours possible de créer un nouveau sujet sur Windows 7, le présent fil n'ayant pas été lancé pour mettre en parallèle ou opposer les deux OS.


----------



## Frodon (10 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> pour un utilisateur lambda (qui va surfer sur le net, écrire des mails, retoucher quelques photos, etc) ?



C'est sûr pour Internet et les mails ca va pas changer grand chose. mais pour iPhoto et iMovie par exemple qui sont quand même très utilisé (de plus en plus de gens ont un appareil photo numérique et/ou un camescope numérique), surtout iMovie, ca va être très visible à mon avis  Surtout sur les modèles AVCHD qui ont tendance à se répandre de plus en plus dans le grand public.

Evidement, également pour la visualisation de vidéo, car beaucoup de gens visualise des vidéos sur leur ordinateurs, de source plus ou moins légales certes, mais c'est un fait que peu de gens peuvent prétendre ne jamais ou peu utiliser un lecteur vidéo, que cela soit Quicktime, VLC, MPlayer ou autre, sur son ordinateur. Là aussi, le décodage sera grandement aidé par OpenCL notamment et Grand Central.

Alors après la grand mère (ou le grand père) qui ne fait que de l'Internet et du mail n'aura effectivement aucun intérêt à utiliser Snow Leopard, pas plus qu'elle n'a d'intérêt à mettre à jour son Mac OS X d'origine, même si ce n'est que la 10.2.

Mais pour la majorité des utilisateurs lambda, Grand Central et OpenCL aura plus d'intérêt que qu'un Spaces, Exposé ou les Stacks par exemple, pour lesquels j'ai vu un certain nombre de gens ignorer même leur existence. Grand Central et OpenCL, même si la plupart des gens ne connaitrons pas leur dénomination, ils verront le gain de performance, sur des applications courantes tel que iPhoto ou iMovie, et même iWork pour certaines fonctionnalités.

Perso si c'est ben exploité, je suis persuadé que la différence de performance entre SL et Leopard sera encore plus visible même qu'entre le 10.1 et le 10.3 (qui ont déjà un sacré écart de performance visible).


----------



## amiro22730 (11 Mai 2009)

Je suis allé Samedi à la fnac pour acheter (Une fois de plus) des écouteurs pour mon iPhone 3G, bien sur, en tant que "Fan" d'Apple qui se respecte, je ne peux repartir sans passer dans le rayon Apple, là je tombe (pour la première fois) sur la vendeuse Apple. 
On se met à discuter, de tout et rien (Mac et PC), jusqu'au moment où je lui demande si c'est le bon moment pour acheter un Mac (Oui, je suis à la recherche d'un MacBook Pro).
Elle me réponds que oui, que la version Léopard Snow ne sortira qu'en septembre, et qu'il n'y aura que de très légère différence avec Léopard. L'une des principale différence est que Léopard Snow pourra fonctionner avec des processeurs Quadricoeur, qui eux ne seront disponible qu'en Janvier 2010. Puis elle me dis : 

" Oups ! Ces information sont normalement confidentiel ! Je suis désolé ! Merci de ne pas le répéter !"

Après coups je lui demande le prix auquel sera la mise a niveau entre Léopard "Classic" et Léopard "Snow", bien entendu elle me dis qu'elle ne peux me le dire, mais j'ai quand même réusi à avoir le prix ;-) enfin, elle m'a juste dis que ce sera le même qu'aujourd'hui pour passé d'un OS X plus ancien que Léopard à Léopard, à quelques dizaine d'&#8364;ros près. (Max 30 à 40 &#8364; à ajouter ou soustraire du prix acuel) ce qui laisse quand même un marge de 80 &#8364; !

Je mets tout de même cette article dans "Rumeurs", car avec Apple les retards sont plutôt fréquent. Il ira très bien dans le déjà long sujet sur Snow Leopard (WebOliver).

J'oubliais, elle m'a aussi dis que les quadricoeur seront plus petit que les duo, et que Léopard Snow serra moins volumineux que Léopard Classic pour mieu optimisé les performence de la machine

Voila pour l'info 

PS : Ne jamais donner d'information "normalement confidenciel" a un membre de MacGé ! ! !


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Mai 2009)

Et bien, comme maladresse tu n'es pas mal non plus, toi ...

Sans vraiment apporter quelque chose de nouveau à la communauté mais en ayant trahi la confiance de quelqu'un. Et en mettant - peut - être - l'emploi de ce quelqu'un en danger.

Pas beau, pas beau !


----------



## welt (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Je doute qu'une vendeuse soit réellement détentrice d'informations confidentielles d'Apple...


----------



## RaelRiaK (11 Mai 2009)

Je pense qu'au contraire il sera le premier à en gouter les bienfaits. Pourquoi?

L'utilisateur Lambda utilise presque exclusivement les logiciel fournis par Apple (iCal, Mail, Safari, iPhoto ...) et ce sont par définition ceux qui seront optimisé SL en tout premier. 

Alors on va dire "oui mais ces soft fonctionnent déjà très bien aujourd'hui". Oui et non. Il est clair que face à la concurrence, je suis ravi. Néanmoins pour moi Mail mérite une bonne optimisation. J'ai 3 compte reliés en IMAP, et l'application montre certaines lourdeurs, et par exemple, elle n'accepte que rarement de se fermer au bout de plusieurs jour voir semaines d'utilisation. 

Autre exemple déjà cité : la lecture d'une vidéo HD sous Quicktime qui reste (un peu) problématique, deviendra aussi banale que la lecture d'une vidéo classique.

Toutes ces applications formidables, qui arrive sérieusement au limite de leur implémentation d'origine et qui ne rechigneraient ni à une petite optimisation de leurs performances, ni à un sérieux dépoussiérage de l'OS hôte, ni à l'arriver de nouvelle technologie telle GC, Open CL ... 

Donc je pense vraiment que le simple utilisateur saura faire une différence. On pourrait rajouté très snobement : sous Mac, depuis quand se soucies t'on des utilisateurs lambda, ils sont tous passionné par leur machine en quéte de d'amélioration diverse. Il n'y a qu'à voir l'arrivé d'Unibody, tout le monde disait que c'était ridicule que ça ne changé rien à l'ordinateur, aujourd'hui c'est un argument même dans les fausse pub qui parodie "i'm a PC" de MS. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'utilisateur "lambda" chez Mac ...


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2009)

Ne vous inquiétez pas pour la vendeuse de la FNAC. Elle n'a rien dit de confidentielle, et surtout elle dit n'importe quoi.

Elle parlait de Grand Central, mais elle l'a dit comme elle l'a compris. Car évidement Leopard supporte déjà les Quadri coeur, la preuve en est qu'il y a 2 quadri coeur dans le haut de gamme du Mac Pro.

Grand Central, ce dont parlait réellement la vendeuse, permettra par contre qu'ils soient mieux exploité y compris lors de l'execution de logiciels non optimisé pour le multi-coeurs.

Mais tout ca n'a rien de confidentiel, c'est sur la page Snow Leopard d'Apple: http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/snowleopard/


----------



## iota (11 Mai 2009)

Salut.



Frodon a dit:


> Mais pour la majorité des utilisateurs lambda, Grand Central et OpenCL aura plus d'intérêt que qu'un Spaces, Exposé ou les Stacks par exemple, pour lesquels j'ai vu un certain nombre de gens ignorer même leur existence. Grand Central et OpenCL, même si la plupart des gens ne connaitrons pas leur dénomination, ils verront le gain de performance, sur des applications courantes tel que iPhoto ou iMovie, et même iWork pour certaines fonctionnalités.


Encore une fois, on parle de gain supposé, pour l'instant on en sait rien...
Grand Central, aussi bien que cela puisse être, ce n'est pas non plus magique. Dans quel mesure l'automatisation de la parallélisation des programmes est-elle possible. Quels sont les impacts pour les développeurs ?
Enfin, il y a plein de questions sur ce sujet et personnellement je ne vois pas comment quantifier le gain apporté par cette technologie.



RaelRiaK a dit:


> Il n'y a pas vraiment d'utilisateur "lambda" chez Mac ...


Ah bon ?  :rateau:
Ce n'est pas le public visé par Apple justement?

@+
iota


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mai 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas pour la vendeuse de la FNAC. Elle n'a rien dit de confidentielle, et surtout elle dit n'importe quoi.
> 
> Elle parlait de Grand Central, mais elle l'a dit comme elle l'a compris. Car évidement Leopard supporte déjà les Quadri coeur, la preuve en est qu'il y a 2 quadri coeur dans le haut de gamme du Mac Pro.
> 
> ...




Ce fil tend parfois à "exalter" autant les enthousiasmes que les scepticismes, et à oublier l'essentiel : ce qu'Apple dit de Snow Leopard, et qui est tout à fait clair. Voir  l'URL rappelé par Frodon.

Présentation en 5 points

Prise en charge de Microsoft Exchange
Grand Central
64 bits
Médias et Internet
Open CL

Les points 1 et 4 sont plutôt dédiés aux relations externes.
Les points 2 et 5 sont plutôt dédiés aux relations internes.
Le point 3 est le passage intégral aux 64 bits, avec une optimisation du code, et des gains de performances uniquement liés à cette opération.

J'ai remarqué que :

le point 1 avait été à peu près complètement ignoré par les intervenants, 
du point 4 on avait parlé de QT X et par vraiment en bien,
le point 3 avait été évoqué sans grande réaction,
les points 2 et 5 avaient été souvent évoqués, soit séparément soit de façon indissociable.

Ne peut-on pas considérer que tout cela existera effectivement ?
Ne peut-on pas envisager que tous ces chapitres concourent à l'originalité de SL ?
Ne peut-on pas penser que les points  2,3 et 5 sont indissociables de, et dans l'amélioration de la puissance apparente ?
Ne peut-on observer que les points 1 et 4 laissent entrevoir une amélioration des relations d'Apple avec le monde non Apple ?

En bref, est-il si ringard que cela de penser que Snow Leopard fera date ?

Ne peut-on prêter foi à ce qu'Apple affiche officiellement ?
L'Apple d'aujourd'hui, celle des Mac, des iPod, des iPhone est-elle vraiment la même que celle du passage d'OS 9 à OS X ?
Faut-il donc toujours voir Apple avec des lunettes qui ne montrent que ce qu'il s'est passé 10 ans avant ? En oubliant toutes les innovations depuis cette époque-là.


----------



## amiro22730 (11 Mai 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Et bien, comme maladresse tu n'es pas mal non plus, toi ...
> 
> Sans vraiment apporter quelque chose de nouveau à la communauté mais en ayant trahi la confiance de quelqu'un. Et en mettant - peut - être - l'emploi de ce quelqu'un en danger.
> 
> Pas beau, pas beau !




Moi pas beau ?
En danger son emploi ?
Je suis Breton, il y a 2 Fnac, Rennes et Brest, par malchance, ce WE je n'étais pas en Bretagne mais où ? Tel est la question !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




welt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je doute qu'une vendeuse soit réellement détentrice d'informations confidentielles d'Apple...



Une vendeuse avec son petit accent American qui m'as dis que ce là fais près de 10 ans qu'elle travaille chez Apple (Il y a moins de 10 ans qu'il y a des vendeuse à la fnac en France.)

Bref. . .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Bon, je vous répond dans l'ordre, sans citation 
A vous de faire le lien sur les deux pages précédentes  (mais c'est dans l'ordre de la discussion, j'suis sympa )

@etienne: Le BootCamp de Tiger était une ß (contrairement à celle de Leopard)

@lapin masqué: OpenCL quelque soit le nom, ça devrait permettre pas mal de choses hein  y compris (et surtout) sur le machine ayant un bon GPU. C'est sur, sur un MacBook rev. A, SL ne servira à rien ou presque car ça reste un chipset et pas un GPU. Les nouveautés sur les machines contenant un chipsent seront principalement comsmetique avec de l'optimisation (64bit, système plus léger sur le disque), mais OpenCL...

@iluro : Indiscretion ? Ou comment c'est quand on enlève tout (ce qui reste) ?

Apple avait dit à la WWDC précédente : 3 nouveautés:
1) OpenCL/GrandCentral
2) Support de Exchange dans les applications (principalement le trio Mail/Carnet d'Adresses/iCal)
3) Optimisation (qui comprend aussi bien la recompilation avec LLVM que le passage au 64bit)

OpenCL ne sera sûrement pas au top vis à vis des attentes, mais ce sera une énorme base de posée pour faire évoluer le système. Ca reste une première version. Il faudra aussi le temps que les développeurs passent leurs applications à OpenCL. Enfin, si Apple se débrouille aussi bien que pour le passage à Intel, les applications devraient suivre.

@iota : Interessant pas que sur le papier 
Dans quelles conditions ? De l'encodage vidéo au traitement image (en passant par le lecteur Flash :rateau, mais c'est vrai, c'est principalement dans des taches lourdes que l'on verra le véritable bénéfice. A noter que pour l'utilisateur lambda on peut parler de la lecture HD sur les machines ne le supportant pas matériellement (comprendre avec le GPU).

Pour ce qui est des mises à jour vers un système supérieur, l'upgrade ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain. Dans l'entreprise ou je suis, on tourne encore sous XP, bien que les machines aient des sticker Vista de collés dessus, tout simplement parce que les très nombreuses applications font qu'un passage sous Vista n'est pas simple (et peut être pas possible pour certaines applications !).  L'industrie est frileuse vis à vis des changements 

@etienne : 129&#8364; tout les deux ans c'est moins que le prix de Windows. Et pour 129&#8364;, tu as la version Ultimate  Quand à un prix plus petit parce que moins de MAJ graphique... aucune idée.

@divoli : pas plus rapide au démarrage actuellement

Un inconvénient "majeur" est à noter: que l'application soit "GrandCentral ready".

@amiro: Leopard fonctionne déjà avec les octoc&#339;eur (biquad), donc les arguments à deux balles&#8230; 
Et puis une MAJ des extensions permettraient à Leopard de le faire - un peu comme la 10.5.7-qui-arrivera-un-jour supportera les nouvelles cartes graphiques - (sauf qu'a cette époque il ne sera plus mis à jour régulièrement et que le système par défaut sera SL. Fin du débat.)

Leopard et Snow Leopard ont le nom en commun pour éviter que l'on crie sur les toits "ouais, mais Lion il ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau à Leopard, arnaque " C'est du marketing 

SL mieux optimisé, c'est pas nouveaux, rien qu'avec l'utilisation de LLVM qui dixit Apple optimise de 30% rien que par une re-compilation. Les quads plus petit que les duos, on s'en tape, rien à voir avec l'OS. Moins volumineux, oui, déjà dit aussi... mais bon, sans code PPC, si c'était de la même taille, il y aurait de sérieuse questions à se poser 
(cf. les commentaires au dessus, Frodon par exemple )

@armiro toujours:


> PS : Ne jamais donner d'information "normalement confidenciel" a un membre de MacGé ! ! !


Désabonne toi de se fil :rateau: 

@flibust : elle (la vendeuse) ne craint rien, rassure toi 

@welt: les vendeurs Apple @FNAC sont (normalement) des employés Apple.

@iluro : sur Exchange, a part faire une capture de la config Exchange, y'a rien à voire (et j'ai pas de Serveur Exchange, le problème est réglé )
QTX en bien sauf pour les options. Après, je suis d'accord 

@amiro : il parait que moi aussi j'ai un pt'it accent suédois, et même que ça fait craquer tout le monde.

Sinon, la reconnaissance de l'écriture chinoise dans la toute dernière build... ce n'est pas nouveau, c'était déjà dans la 10A261, puis ça à disparu dans les builds suivantes jusqu'à revenir dans la dernière build . J'ai même un shot de la prefpane si vous voulez 

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 

Erìk


----------



## iota (11 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @iota : Interessant pas que sur le papier
> Dans quelles conditions ? De l'encodage vidéo au traitement image (en passant par le lecteur Flash :rateau, mais c'est vrai, c'est principalement dans des taches lourdes que l'on verra le véritable bénéfice. A noter que pour l'utilisateur lambda on peut parler de la lecture HD sur les machines ne le supportant pas matériellement (comprendre avec le GPU).


Un gain OK, mais dans quelles proportions ?
Quel gain par rapport à Core Image/Core Video ?
Dans la vie de tous les jours qu'est ce que j'y gagne ? 

Au passage, d'un point de vue développement, comment se passe l'intégration d'openCL dans un applicatif existant ? Est-ce transparent (à grand coup de Grand Central et gràce au compilateur LLVM) ?
Est-ce qu'il faut faire autre chose que recompiler via LLVM ?



eseldorm a dit:


> L'industrie est frileuse vis à vis des changements


Sur ce point on se rejoint. Voir mes précédentes interventions 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

@iota : OpenCL est la pour traiter tout ce qui n'est pas Image/Video (du moins, c'est la qu'il se pose puisque il y a des APIs faites exclusivement pour ce type de traitement).

Dans la vie de tout les jours, ça devrait permettre d'être sur iChat sans pour autant consommer énormément de CPU (ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement).
Enfin, tout cela dépend ce que tu fais dans la vie de tout les jours 
Y'en a c'est Safari (sans Flash ) d'autres c'est FCP, Motion rateau à tour de bras. Pour le premier, je ne pense pas qu'il voit la difference, tellement il y a de la marge de partout, mais pour le second, ça peu être un smoothcam sur le GPU en arrière plan, ce qui laisse tout le CPU pour continuer à bosser en HD, y compris sur une machine "modeste".

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 

Erìk

P.S : On se rejoint  Mais j'ai pris le fil la ou je l'avais laissé en essayant de répondre au mieux à chacun, en expliquant le mieux possible chacun des points.


----------



## iota (11 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @iota : OpenCL est la pour traiter tout ce qui n'est pas Image/Video (du moins, c'est la qu'il se pose puisque il y a des APIs faites exclusivement pour ce type de traitement).


Enfin, jusqu'ici tous les exemples cités ne concernent que ces domaines 

Mais il est vrai que pour les calculs mathématiques lourds (simulation), cela peut-être d'une grande aide. Mais on est loin d'une utilisation de tous les jours 

D'où mes interrogation sur le mode de fonctionnement de Grand Central et de sa capacité à rediriger les différents flots d'exécution vers les unités de calculs les plus adaptées. Je pense que le compilateur LLVM a une carte à jouer à ce niveau, mais on n'a pas vraiment d'informations à ce niveau.



eseldorm a dit:


> ce qui laisse tout le CPU pour continuer à bosser en HD, y compris sur une machine "modeste".


Une machine modeste chez Apple, c'est une machine avec un chip graphique intégré. Et là, je ne pense pas qu'openCL fasse des merveilles  

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @iota : OpenCL est la pour traiter tout ce qui n'est pas Image/Video (du moins, c'est la qu'il se pose puisque il y a des APIs faites exclusivement pour ce type de traitement).



Il peut aussi servir au traitement Image et Video, notamment sur les carte graphiques n'offrant pas directement des fonctionnalité adapté, comme par exemple pour le décodage ou l'encodage de vidéo.

C'est d'ailleurs sur cela que NVidia fait le plus parler de CUDA (equivalent propriétaire NVidia d'OpenCL) avec notamment Badaboum...

Comme quoi, même pour faire de l'image et de la vidéo, OpenCL (ou équivalent) est très utile


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Ah bon ?  :rateau:
> Ce n'est pas le public visé par Apple justement?
> 
> @+
> iota



Que je m'explique sur ma "théorie". Quand on est chez Apple, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que pour l'instant on est atypique, et on le sait. Lorsque quelqu'un sait qu'il est atypique, il en tire un certaine (je dis bien une certaines) fierté. Honnêtement, quand on a un MacBook et qu'on le sort en publique, les réaction ne sont jamais plates, mais plutôt de l'ordre du "wouah t'as un Mac, il est beau, il est fort, il sans bon".

Et ça 100% des utilisateur de Mac le savent.

De plus un utilisateur de Mac (surtout un lambda qui switch) a longuement étudier le pourquoi d'un Mac, pourquoi avoir un ordinateur d'une marque qui ne représente que 10% de part du marché, et qui en plus "pour moi qui n'y connais rien", est franchement plus cher.

Alors il a entendu parler de bon nombre de chose. Il a apprit ce qu'était un OS, ce qu'il pouvait représentait pour les performances et la stabilité d'une machine, il a comparé un PC et un Mac à caractéristique égale ... bref, tous en connaissent un peu plus sur leur machine, même ma petite soeur qui n'est vraiment pas intéressée par l'informatique en connais plus sur son Mac que sur son PC quand elle était chez HP.

Donc oui, l'utilisateur Lambda qui existe sous PC n'existe pas sous Mac, parce que aujourd'hui encore, passer sous Mac demande une petite dose de gout du risque pour monsieur tout le monde. Donc pour je pense la plupart des gens sous Mac, Snow Leopard n'est pas une ignominie : "bouuuu 129 pour aucune nouveauté". Parce que tous savent faire la différence, et ont appris à la faire. Et pour citer ma petite soeur encore une fois, elle connais et attend SL, et sait très bien que pourtant il n'apportera pas de nouveauté, mais certainement plus de vélocité à son MacBook de 2 ans avec 1Go de RAM...

Voilà pourquoi à mon sens il n'y a pas d'utilisateur vraiment Lambda sous Mac, et que SL sera un succès.


----------



## iota (12 Mai 2009)

Salut.



RaelRiaK a dit:


> Que je m'explique sur ma "théorie". Quand on est chez Apple, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que pour l'instant on est atypique, et on le sait. Lorsque quelqu'un sait qu'il est atypique, il en tire un certaine (je dis bien une certaines) fierté.


Euh... Je suis pas convaincu...
C'est l'équivalent de "l'exception culturelle française" appliqué à l'informatique ? 



RaelRiaK a dit:


> De plus un utilisateur de Mac (surtout un lambda qui switch) a longuement étudier le pourquoi d'un Mac, pourquoi avoir un ordinateur d'une marque qui ne représente que 10% de part du marché, et qui en plus "pour moi qui n'y connais rien", est franchement plus cher.


Beaucoup de gens se payent un Mac parce que c'est cool et dans le vent. Il suffit d'arpenter le rayon Mac des Fnac pour s'en rendre compte.

Les utilisateurs de Mac ne sont pas différents des utilisateurs de PC...
Le monde Mac ce n'est pas le pays des bisounours  

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mai 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi à mon sens il n'y a pas d'utilisateur vraiment Lambda sous Mac, et que SL sera un succès.


J'ai connu dans mon entourage des utilisateurs de Mac (appelons-les des Bêtas et pas des Lambdas si tu veux ), qui tournent encore sur 10.3 ou 10.2 depuis l'achat de leur Mac, et qui ignorent jusqu'à l'existence possible d'une mise à jour majeure de leur système.
Ces gens-là ne me semblent pas être une exception.

Bref, il y a de tout, des utilisateurs avertis et d'autres plus ignorants, qui justement ont choisi un Mac parce qu'ils font un rejet de l'informatique.
Mais il est vrai qu'avec l'arrivée massive de switchers, peut-être que la répartition de ces deux catégories est en train de s'inverser, dans le sens d'une meilleure connaissance.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (12 Mai 2009)

Pour retourner aux developer releases, l'interface de QuickTime a changé aussi dans Safari, ou on reste avec le même player? Et quid des plug-ins jusqu'à présent? Perian et Flip4Mac devraient continuer toujours fonctionner, c'est bien le cas?
Côté Finder, est-ce que le comportement des boutons suivant/précédent est toujours aussi zarbi avec les options de présentation? Par exemple 10.5 ne tient pas compte de "toujours afficher en présentation par X" en cliquant sur "précédent" si la présentation du dossier affiché avant est différente, ce qui me rend personnellement fou.

Certes, c'est du détail, mais le détail est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

@ eseldorm : non c'est pas moins que windows , une version oem home premium coûte 90 et le renouvellement du système est moins regulier (5ans pour xp>vista et 3ans pour vista>seven)


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Mai 2009)

Oui une version OEM, mais pas une version complète indépendante qui sort de chez la fnac payée plein pot.
Si tu veux mettre ton PC avec une version complète de Windows il faudra payé autre que 90&#8364; ... Même pour XP.

Donc non 129&#8364;, c'est certain, intrinsèquement c'est une somme, mais bon tous les 2 ans et pour un OS ... Ca reste largement abordable.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2009)

C'est pas dans ce sens qu'il faut jauger les coûts. Windows OEM et totalement complet peut légalement s'acheter "pas cher" avec un composant (HDD, carte mère voire souris). On va fixer dans les 100 &#8364;. Mais c'est 100 &#8364; par poste, même à la maison. OS X, c'est 129 &#8364; pour un post ou 199 &#8364; pour 5 postes.


----------



## hOlivier (13 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas dans ce sens qu'il faut jauger les coûts. Windows OEM et totalement complet peut légalement s'acheter "pas cher" avec un composant (HDD, carte mère voire souris). On va fixer dans les 100 . Mais c'est 100  par poste, même à la maison. OS X, c'est 129  pour un post ou 199  pour 5 postes.



Quand on achète un ordinateur, le système est fourni avec... Avec mac, il est comprit dans le prix. Avec pc c'est pareil, quand on achète un ordinateur pc, on a payé 99 pour windows.

Maintenant Leopard coûte 129 pour un poste, là où windows, hors matériel donc, coûte plus de 200. Et ne possède pas de version multiposte. (j'avais acheté windows XP à plus de 220, exactement combien, je ne sais plus...)

Donc payer 129 tous les deux ans n'est pas vraiment problématique. Et puis de toute façon, on est pas obligé d'acheter tous les deux ans. Ceux qui ont actuellement Leopard n'ont pas forcément grand intérêt à acheter Snow Leopard sauf si besoin très particulier, mais achèteront peut-être plutôt la version suivante qui viendra sans doutes deux ans après. 
Beaucoup d'utilisateur mac sont encore sous Tiger, ils n'ont pas senti le besoin d'acheter Leopard et de nombreux logiciels sont encore compatible pour Tiger. 

Jusque là, j'ai remarqué quelque chose chez moi, on a changé de système d'exploitation, uniquement quand on achetait un nouvel ordinateur. On avec un Win95. Quand 98 est sortie, et 98se aussi, on a rien acheté. Windows 2000, NT, nichts. Puis, on acheté une nouvelle machine, avec xp. A la sortie de vista, on ne l'a pas acheté. Puis, nouvel ordinateur portable pour quelqu'un dans la famille avec Vista. Quand Seven sortira, on ne l'achetera pas non plus!
Je ne vois pas pourquoi sous mac cela devrait être vraiment différent, puisque les nouveaux logiciels s'adaptent aux nouvelles machines...

[on est beaucoup dans l'hors sujet je trouve...]


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2009)

slurp9562 a dit:


> [on est beaucoup dans l'hors sujet je trouve...]



Je trouve aussi oui. :modo:


----------



## hOlivier (13 Mai 2009)

Sur MacGeneration:
*Snow Leopard: Une bêta pour la WWDC*

Si la version finale sort après Septembre, peut-on espérer un prix préférentiel pour ceux qui auront acheté un mac en Juillet/Août?


----------



## PO_ (13 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Exact Vénérable Sage . Pourtant TM a été sévèrement dénigré. Avant  Et comme a dit Frodon, lorsque les gens pourront voir de la Full HD sans que leur machine soit saturée, peut-être comprendront-ils que la puissance d'une machine n'est pas liée uniquement à la fréquence de base à laquelle marche la puce processeur, mais aussi et pour beaucoup à la manière d'en utiliser tous les curs.



ouais, ben pour ça faudrait qu'ils refondent complètement iTunes (au hasard).

Ce "machin" est incapable travailler sur plusieurs processeurs, notamment lorsque tu importes des morceaux. Alors qu'un utilitaire tel que XLD (une fois paramétré dans les préférences), te fait de l'importation, et du transcodage à une vitesse phénoménale.


----------



## RaelRiaK (15 Mai 2009)

"Machin" il faut peut être pas abuser, il suffit de regarder coté concurrence sur ce secteur pour se rendre compte qu'il existe plus rapide, il existe plus interopérable, il existe plus léger, mais dans la prestation globale, iTunes est à mon gout imbattable (sous Mac j'entends bien). C'est simple il est le seul logiciel qui m'est convertie au principe de bibliothèque de musique, jusque là pour moi c'était le mp3 rangé gentillement à la main dans un répertoire musique, taggé à la main sous Winamp ...

Donc non iTunes reste à mon gout inégalé :
- Facilité de "taggage" des chansons
- Importation hyper facile : drag and drop ou importation CD en 1 clic sans pour autant être intrussif
- Fonction de recherche incroyable
- Magasin inclue super bien foutu (bien que n'étant pas client)
- Coverflow/Grille ...

Bref moi je ne cherche même pas mieu...

Maintenant j'en convient, il mériterait de petit ajustements : 
- Passer en Cocoa (si j'ai bonne mémoire il est toujours carbon) parce qu'il est parfois long à lancer, et cover flow rame un peu lors de la première utilisation
- Support d'autres formats permettant ainsi de stocker de la même manière films et série (sans pour autant être un "pirate")
- Partage de bibliothèque parce que copier sa musique d'un Mac à un autre ...


C'est tout ce qu'il me vient pour le moment.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Quelques vidéos pour patienter sur le site MacG .


----------



## PO_ (15 Mai 2009)

Tu as tout à fait raison *RaelRiak*, en disant qu'il est imbattable. Je reconnais qu'iTunes est facile est agréable à utiliser. 

Mais je grogne chaque fois qu'il est bloqué par une opération assez longue empèchant de faire autre chose (dans iTunes) tant qu'il n'a pas fini. Et de même, son incapacité à gérer plusieurs processeurs lors des opération d'importations est quand même un brin "abusive" quand on sait qu'Apple vend des machines avec 2 4 ou même 8 processeurs, et que même les nouveaux mac Pro ont l'hyperthreading permettant de simuler 16 coeurs ...

Sinon, moi non plus, je n'ai pas cherché autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

And BAM ! (© Jobs)

La dernière build bientôt sur vos écrans 

Avant de tout déballer (bah oui, faut bien en garder pour la suite ):




​ 
Bon, ben, demain (normalement).

Et puis, faudra que je réponde à ce qui s'est dit avant. Mais pareil, demain.

Pour ce qui est de la taille minimum sur le disque, c'est ~10Go (en fait, c'est entre 10 et 11Go, quelque part au milieu - mais j'ai oublié la valeur :rateau

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 			 		

Erìk


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Mai 2009)

Cool Os X 10.23.1 deja !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

C'était surtout pour vous montrer que la flèche est devenu violette et non verte comme ça l'est actuellement sur Leopard

Teaser : Olé, Olé, Olé, Ola
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V76b8X8HmFg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V76b8X8HmFg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ban la musique techno dans les vidéos tech 
​J'en avais parlé dans les premiers retours (10A261 je crois). A ce moment, l'accès à la palette se faisait aux cotés du visualiseur de clavier et de la palette de caractères. Maintenant, c'est rangé à Chinois (ce qui parait plus logique). On choisi le chinois voulu puis on active la palette (via un ctrl+espace). Le dictionnaire de reconnaissance fonctionne en fonction du premier choix.
Bien que peu de personnes ici l'utiliseront, je présente la fonction car elle fonctionne bien et que l'utilisation est facile. En effet, lorsque la palette est affichée, la palette représente le trackpad. Pour les "menus" à droite et à gauche, il suffit de taper au même endroit, comme si la palette était sur le trackpad (c'est à l'échelle hein ). La palette est un brin plus petite que le trackpad.

En attendant (les captures arriveront plus tard) :
Perian fonctionne sur Snow Leopard, par contre, avant de l'installer, on se rend compte qu'il n'y à rien de plus dans QTX. Lors d'un export video par une application tierce, les réglages vidéos sont toujours accessibles... ce qui voudrait dire que finalement, l'ancien moteur traîne encore.
Exposé passe dans le dossier utilitaire.
Modification de design de la barre de défilement dans les piles. La barre est plus large et complètement opaque.
Les curseurs de sliders sont plus unis, moins de brillant, moins d'aqua. Si on associe cette nouveauté avec les couleurs de sélection dans la liste iChat... on va vers quelque chose de plus gris, plus uni. Pareil, le barre bleu qui indique "Spotlight" dans "lire les informations" est en dégradé, plus clair, et "plus simple".
La couleur de Safari quand l'application est au premier plan est... plus clair ! (et comme c'est une version finale...)
Pareil, l'icône "chargement" de Safari 4 est plus grise.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 			 		

Erìk


----------



## ni pour ni contre (17 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Perian fonctionne sur Snow Leopard, par contre, avant de l'installer, on se rend compte qu'il n'y à rien de plus dans QTX. Lors d'un export video par une application tierce, les réglages vidéos sont toujours accessibles... ce qui voudrait dire que finalement, l'ancien moteur traîne encore.


Ça, on le savait depuis le début : QTX est un moteur neuf et poids plume "au-dessus" des couches anciennes et qui lit tout contenu sur lequel il est bon : notamment les mpeg. Tout le reste existe encore (rétro compatibilité oblige) mais la question était de savoir s'il était conservé à l'identique ou si les "ponts" étaient cassés. Si Perian marche, c'est que tout est là.



> Les curseurs de sliders sont plus unis, moins de brillant, moins d'aqua... on va vers quelque chose de plus gris, plus uni.


Mon pari : il n'y aura pas d'interface "marble". Ce que tu vois est pratiquement ce qu'on aura.
On entends dire que tout est encore très instable, que le passage 32/64bits est encore chahuteux, quelle est ton impression?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Ça, on le savait depuis le début : QTX est un moteur neuf et poids plume "au-dessus" des couches anciennes et qui lit tout contenu sur lequel il est bon : notamment les mpeg. Tout le reste existe encore (rétro compatibilité oblige) mais la question était de savoir s'il était conservé à l'identique ou si les "ponts" étaient cassés. Si Perian marche, c'est que tout est là.



Oui mais non. QTX, c'est le nom du player, mais aussi le nom du moteur.
Le player, lui, ne permet pas de faire grand grand chose... d'ailleurs, il ne donne pas accès aux fameux réglages d'export dont je parle.
Apple à indiqué que QTX serait une nouvelle plateforme, et vu les grands changements (obligation de drivers 64bit pour booter en 64bit - kernel + extension - ) alors je pense que vu le peu de plugins QuickTime (aussi bien pour le grand public que pour les pros), Apple se fiche un peu que l'architecture soit la même ou pas 
Apple avait indiqué faire un pas pour supporter plus de formats, hors actuellement, le divx/xvid et le mkv ne sont pas supportés. C'est à se demander ou sont les modifications.
Perian fonctionne, oui, mais cela peut très bien être temporaire. Enfin, je prefère ne pas m'avancer sur des choses comme celles la ou ce n'est que de la supposition.



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Mon pari : il n'y aura pas d'interface "marble". Ce que tu vois est pratiquement ce qu'on aura.
> On entends dire que tout est encore très instable, que le passage 32/64bits est encore chahuteux, quelle est ton impression?



Marble, c'est l'interface iTunes (en gros).
C'est à dire:
- du glass (Safari 4 l'a, QTX)
- des tons plus gris (comme dans iTunes, cf. le post avec le screen sur iChat)
- des couleurs plus unis (les degradés plus fins, ou les sliders)
- le changement des barres de défilement aqua en "marble" donc. Mais ça, ce n'est que de l'image.
Il y a aussi la supposition que l'interface s'éclaircisse (comme dans Safari 4 - version SL - )

Je ne peux booter qu'en 32b car la machine (MB Unibody) n'est pas "capable" pour les builds (mais il y a plusieurs machines dans ce cas, qui sont C2D mais pas Capable, qu'elles soient récentes ou un peu plus anciennes).

Globalement, c'est stable.
Globalement aussi, à part le design, je suis toujours en train de chercher un moyen pour tester GrandCentral/OpenCL...
XLD pt'et

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 			 		

Erìk


----------



## Toumak (20 Mai 2009)

ça m'étonnerait que les performances de flash soient fort différentes à l'heure actuelle entre Leopard et Snow Leopard : le plugin doit avant tout être recompilé avec ces nouvelles technologies, ce qui n'est pas près d'être le cas ... quand on voit comment flash est délaissé sur notre plateforme ...

Perso, si je pouvais me passer du flash, je ne demande que ça !

Sinon merci à elsedorm pour toutes ces infos.
Ca me rappelle un peu le dev de Leopard où j'avais accès eu accès aux dernières build et où j'étais assailli de questions  génial !

Vraiment hâte d'être le 8 juin pour voir ce que phil va nous sortir de son chapeau !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelques vidéos pour patienter sur le site MacG .



Ben elle n'y sont plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Pour faire bref mad voici les résultats pour un encodage QuickTime.
Machine : MacBook Unibody 2Ghz, 2Go, 9400M,
Test sur batterie,
Leopard 10.5.7 à jour
Snow Leopard 10.6 (build 10354)

Encodage d'un trailer récupéré en HD sur le site d'Apple.
Le fichier original est une vidéo 1080p ayant une taille de 133Mo.

Le test à été effectué deux fois pour chaque système. Les temps sont les mêmes à 2 secondes près.

Résultats :
* QuickTime 7.6*
4 minutes 29 secondes
4 minutes 14 secondes

(CPU @2*100%)
(en fin de l'essai, les ventilateurs commencent à souffler !)

* QuickTime X (Snow Leopard 10A354)*
1 minute 29 secondes
1 minute 28 secondes
(CPU @2*100)+GPU

(toujours aussi silencieux à la fin de l'essai)

Ce qui nous donne un rapport de 3x entre l'encodage CPU et l'encodage CPU+GPU.

En mode "trim", en pressant "alt", on à le graph son qui apparait.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk


----------



## huexley (20 Mai 2009)

*ouch* donc


----------



## Toumak (20 Mai 2009)

et niveau qualité d'image, ça donne la même chose des deux côtés ?
on sait jamais ...

mais c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant !
je me demande ce qui intervient dans ce bond : gestion des multicoeurs (% utilisé lors de l'encodage ?) ou la carte graphique ? ou encore les 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Les CPUs (total) sont dans les deux cas à 100% (soit 200% parce que 1 c&#339;ur = 100%).
Donc, la difference, c'est&#8230; le chip 9400M.
Il y a un process CoreMediaQuelquechose qui prend tout le CPU. Surement une image du système de dispatch (car QT ne consomme que quelques %) et que sous Leopard, le process qui encode est QTHelper (hors la, c'est CoreMedia, c'est plus general dans le nom, à confirmer lors d'essais supplémentaires... qui seront menés demain).

Enfin, pas completement, car l'architecture de Snow Leopard est optimisée Intel. Déjà QuickTime (algos d'encodages) puis le système de dispatch et surement les drivers de carte graphique.

@toumak : oui, les images sont identiques

Pour infos, les deux tests ont été fait juste après un reboot (le temps de passer d'un système à un autre).

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Les mesures sont toujours faites sur la même machine, sur CINEBENCH (il se reconnaitra ).

Les résultats sont les suivants:
*Léopard*
2229 CB-CPU (mono)
4318 CB-CPU (2*)
4027 CB-GFX

*Snow Leopard*
2278 CB-CPU (mono)
4095 CB-CPU
3836 CB-GFX

Encodage&#8230; QT, codec iPhone:
1:14 pour Leopard
1:16 pour Snow Leopard

Remarque : Peut-être la durée est trop courte pour voir un écart significatif (durée trop courte car encodage trop 'simple').

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mai 2009)

C'est une chance d'avoir eseldorm pour faire plein de tests ! 
Dommage qu'on ne trouve pas trop d'outils (benchmarks) pour OS X. 
Un jeu ? Des filtres sous CS4 ?


Toumak : tu as d'autres idées de mesures ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

De toutes façons, pour voir une différence il faut des applications optimisée SL/OpenCL et les applications actuelles ne le sont pas.  Si il y a une différence, elle doit être très faible.


----------



## Toumak (21 Mai 2009)

Que je n'aimerais pas être modérateur en cette période pré wwdc


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mai 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> Que je n'aimerais pas être modérateur en cette période pré wwdc



Y a des _avantages_.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2009)

Je me demande bien lesquels ...


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Mai 2009)

Ces bruits de couloir ne laissent rien augurer d'exceptionnel, voir de désirable, dans ce futur système...
"On" nous a "vendu" une refonte complète pour une amélioration des performances, et il semble que l'on se dirige vers un empilement de nouveautés se superposants aux anciennes fonctions, lesquelles ne sont donc aucunement ré-écrites ou optimisées... Encore une fois, il semblerait (j'espère me tromper) que l'on attende des progrès du matériel qu'il masque les déficiences du logiciel.
Je donne un exemple basique (d'instinct):
- text edit, le texteur made in apple minimal, fournit avec tous macs: 19,5 Mo
- Bean, le texteur gratuit pour OSX, avec une interface plus "apple" (faut le faire!) et les mêmes possibilités : 3 Mo

J'en déduis donc que le texteur d'apple est, au bas mot, 5 fois trop lourd. Et inutile de me dire que cela n'a aucune importance vu la capacité moderne en RAM et disque: ce serait reconnaître de fait que le matériel seul est à l'origine des progrès et que le "design" logiciel est à la rue. Un logiciel moins lourd, c'est un acces plus rapide, une meilleure réactivité, l'assurance de l'utiliser sur un large panel de config, même anciennes, une prompte réponse aux attentes des utilisateurs, une mise à jour rapide sans encombrer les réseaux et bouffer de la bande passante...
Colin Chapman avait raison: le poids, voilà l'ennemi.

SL devait corriger cela, on dirait bien que ce ne sera pas le cas. Mais, qui sait, je ne demande qu'à être positivement surpris...


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Ces bruits de couloir ne laissent rien augurer d'exceptionnel, voir de désirable, dans ce futur système...
> "On" nous a "vendu" une refonte complète pour une amélioration des performances, et il semble que l'on se dirige vers un empilement de nouveautés se superposants aux anciennes fonctions, lesquelles ne sont donc aucunement ré-écrites ou optimisées... .



Ah bon? Bah on doit pas avoir les mêmes sources d'informations alors. Depuis le début perso j'ai lu que Snow Leopard sera équipé d'un noyau optimisé 64bits avec des drivers 64bits et des fonctionnalités d'amélioration de performances pour mieux tirer partie à la fois des processeurs multi-coeurs (Grand Central) et des cartes graphiques en tant qu'unité de calcul (OpenCL), et au dernières nouvelles ces vers cela que cela s'oriente toujours, du moins selon les dernières infos qu'on peu lire notamment dans ce sujet.

Eseldrom avait notamment publié (retiré par les moderateurs evidemment pour cause de violation envers les NDAs liant Apple et les développeurs) des résultats de Quicktime X de Snow Leopard optimisé OpenCL et certainement tirant aussi parti de Grand central VS Quicktime 7.6 de Leopard et la différence était très notable donc ce qui semble démontrer que les nouveautés de Snow Leopard sont bien concentrés sur les performances.

Mais bon si tu as vu des nouveauté autres, j'aimerais bien savoir lesquelles, parce que justement c'est bien le reproche que font certains à Snow Leopard, il n'y a pas beaucoup de nouveauté vraiment visuelles, c'est surtout au niveau des performances que sont les nouveautés. C'est pas les quelques frioriture tel que l'interface de QTX autre petits détails mineures qui vont faire plaisir à ceux qui auraient aussi aimé de bonne grosses nouveauté bien visible à la Exposé, Dashboard, Spaces & co.

Personnellement ca n'est pas pour me déplaire qu'il en soit ainsi. Car ca ne fera pas de mal d'avoir un peu plus de performance, surtout pour moi qui ai connu des OS orientés réactivité avant (AmigaOS, MorphOS, BeOS...).

Quand à TextEdit et Bean, on parle de l'optimisation du logiciel, pas du poid des ressources. Or toi tu donne la taille des packages en entier, langues, images et autres ressources comprises. Or TextEdit comprend bien plus de langue par exemple (18 langues) que Bean (3 langues). Rien que cela suffirait ) expliquer la différence.

Pour comparer les packages de façon objectif, il faut retirer toutes les langues additionnelles et ne conserver que l'anglais, ainsi que ne garder qu'une seule architecture (i386 pour l'exemple), et dans ce cas TextEdit fait 1.77Mo et Bean 2.77Mo tout deux xslimmé en i386 only et avec comme seule langue, l'anglais afin qu'ils aient le même nombre d'architecture et de ressources linguistiques (sinon la comparaison est ridicule).

A noter que les executables i386 seuls font pour TextEdit 136Ko et pour Bean 504Ko. Ce qui démontre que TextEdit est bel et bien moins lourd que Bean, ce qui est logique et que donc ton exemple est en réalité mauvais car basé sur un mauvais calcul de la taille en ne retirant pas les éléments qui ne rentrent pas en compte dans l'optimisation d'une application.

J'ai tenu à donner en plus de la taille des executable, la taille du package avec suelement une langue et une architecture, car c'est en réalité seulement cela qui est chargé en RAM. Quand on lance TextEdit sur un Mac Intel, la partie PowerPC de l'executable est totalement ignorée et donc jamais chargée en RAM, tout comme les langues autres que celle préférée par l'utilisateur, une seule langue est chargé. Donc même si le package de TextEdit pèse 19Mo, une fois lancée les fichiers en eux même ne prendront jamais plus que 1.77Mo sur un Mac Intel en langue anglaise. Evidement, or chargement des documents externe (puisque TextEdit est un mini traitement de texte, il charge des fichiers texte qui ont aussi leur poid), chargement de librairies partagées et autres traitement d'allocation mémoire effectué par le programme lui même, je ne parle que du poid des fichiers de TextEdit en lui même.

Conclusion: TextEdit est au niveau du binaire environ 3.7 fois plus LEGER que le binaire de Bean et avec toutes ses resources réellement chargées (la langue anglaise + les éléments d'interface graphique (images, fichier nib...etc) + autres ressources internes au programme, 1.5 fois plus léger). Et je parle ici de sa version Leopard.

Ceci amène à constater que le système de package d'Apple qui permet de mettre tout le nécessaire dans un répertoire qui apparaît comme un seul icône dans le Finder, a comme défaut de faire croire à beaucoup de gens, y compris apparemment à des "initiés" tel que DrFatalis, que les poids des executables Mac sont particulièrement lourds, parce que beaucoup prenne l'icône d'une application Mac comme l'exécutable de l'application, alors qu'en réalité c'est un répertoire qui contient non seulement l'exécutable (et même plusieurs executable dans le fichier executable quand il est Universal Binary), mais aussi des tas d'autres ressources qui sur PC apparaîtraient séparés dans l'explorateur, tel que les framework internes, les langues, les images et autres ressources du logiciel.
Et donc par exemple si on se fait berner de la sorte, et si une version PC de textEdit existait, le fichier TextEdit.exe sous PC pèserait autour de 136Ko (je dis autour, car l'usage des APIs Windows et d'un compilateur différent (par définition) le ferait évidemment varier sa taille par rapport à la version Mac OS X), alors que l'icône TextEdit sur Mac pèse 19Mo, et on ne manquerait pas de voir des gens s'interroger sur le pourquoi de cela? Alors qu'en réalité le réel executable de TextEdit sur Mac est bien de 136Ko.


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Mai 2009)

Merci à Frodon de m'avoir montré mon erreur (que j'espérais !). J'aurais du en effet avoir la curiosité d" "ouvrir le paquet" comme le propose OSX. Il est vrai que je n'ai pas du tout pensé aux langues (mais une question me taraude: chaque applis emporte t'elle avec elle son package de langues ? je pensais que cela était centralisé... j'en suis resté à opendoc ou bien existe t'il un gestionnaire de langue commun à toutes les applis dans OSX ?)

Je puis donc espérer de voir SL combler mes attentes, à savoir plus de performances (et seulement cela, ce serait pas mal), mais quelque chose de mesurable (si c'est pour gagner 4% en vitesse, cela n'intéressera que les pros), sensible avec les softs et les machines actuelles...


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Merci à Frodon de m'avoir montré mon erreur (que j'espérais !). J'aurais du en effet avoir la curiosité d" "ouvrir le paquet" comme le propose OSX. Il est vrai que je n'ai pas du tout pensé aux langues (mais une question me taraude: chaque applis emporte t'elle avec elle son package de langues ? je pensais que cela était centralisé... j'en suis resté à opendoc ou bien existe t'il un gestionnaire de langue commun à toutes les applis dans OSX ?)



En effet chaque applications embarque dans son package les traductions qui lui sont propre. Je trouve cela bien plus propre et dans l'esprit des packages que si c'était centralise. D'autant que cela évite de garder des fichiers de langues inutiles une fois le package supprimé, puisque mettre le package a la corbeille (et la vider) efface non seulement l'exécutable en lui même mais aussi toutes les ressources internes a l'application, langues incluses.

A titre d'information, les données de langues se trouve dans le répertoire Contents/Resources/<nom_langue>.lproj (ex: TextEdit.app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj).

Quant a tes espoirs de performances pour Snow Leopard, ils seront d'autant plus visible exploitant les nouveaux framework orientes performance que sont OpenCL et GrandCentral, car même si il y aura une amelioration general des performances de l'OS du fait de son noyau entièrement 64bits et que ses applications fournies seron pour la plupart voire en totalité optimise avec OpenCL et GrandCentral, les applications tierce ne montront une différence significative qu'une fois optimisées et recompilees pour Snow Leopard.


----------



## iota (21 Mai 2009)

Salut.



Frodon a dit:


> des fonctionnalités d'amélioration de performances pour mieux tirer partie à la fois des processeurs multi-coeurs (Grand Central) et des cartes graphiques en tant qu'unité de calcul (OpenCL)


Contrairement à ce que le gens pensent, openCL ne sert pas (seulement tout du moins) à utiliser la puissance des GPU.
OpenCL est un framework (et un langage) qui facilitent la programmation parallèle en environnement hétérogène.
L'objectif est de répondre à un problème simple : Comment écrire un code unique et optimisé pour des architectures différentes. 
En effet, on ne conçois pas un programme de la même façon si il doit être exécuté par exemple, sur un GPU en lieu et place d'un CPU.

Une autre problématique est la suivante, si demain j'écris un programme et le commercialise, celui-ci sera exécuté sur des machines totalement différentes. Certains utilisateurs vont utiliser le dernier Mac Pro (8 cores physiques, 16 processeurs logiques, potentiellement un gros GPU), d'autres un simple Mac mini dual core avec un GPU intégré.
Comment concevoir mon programme pour qu'il soit optimisé (autant que possible) pour ces deux configurations ? OpenCL apporte des éléments de réponse mais Apple semble vouloir aller plus loin. C'est là que GrandCentral entre en jeu.

L'objectif est d'intercepter les flots d'instructions, les analyser, les découper et les rediriger vers les différentes unités de calcul disponibles (CPU ou GPU). Il y a un point sur lequel je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'information, est-ce que GrandCentral est capable d'identifier les traitements qui peuvent être mis en parallèle. Je m'explique, imaginons que j'ai écrit un programme qui est totalement séquentiel (pas de traitement parallèle). Dans les faits, en analysant un peu mon programme, il y a de grande chance que je puisse identifier des morceaux de traitements indépendants (qui peuvent donc être traités en parallèle). GrandCentral est-il capable de faire, à la volée, ce travail ? Si c'est le cas, une application non prévue pour fonctionner en parallèle pourrait tout de même profiter des avantages des processeurs multicore.

Ces deux technologies soulèvent cependant un problème. Actuellement, quand j'ai terminé mon programme il faut que je le compile. En d'autres termes, je transforme mon code (un ensemble de fichiers texte) en un ensemble d'instructions compréhensibles par un processeur.
Tous les processeurs ne comprennent pas les même instructions. En effet ils sont prévus pour exécuter un jeu d'instructions spécifique, x86 pour les processeurs intel, PowerPC pour IBM. Ceci est également vrai pour nos GPU, ils disposent d'un jeu d'instruction qui leur est propre (qui n'est pas le même chez ATI et NVidia).

Si vous avez bien suivi, quand je compile mon programme, je le lie de facto à une architecture particulière. Ce problème est bien connu des utilisateurs Mac, le parc de machine étant équipé à la fois de processeurs intel (x86), IBM (PowerPC) et Motorola/Freescale (PowerPC). L'Universal Binary est la réponse à ce problème (en fait, on compile deux fois le programme et on obtient deux exécutables, un pour les x86 et un pour les PowerPC).

Avec OpenCL et GrandCentral ce problème devient encore plus complexe. En effet, l'unité de calcul (CPU ou GPU) qui sera utilisée pour exécuter le code que j'ai créé ne sera déterminée qu'au moment de l'exécution. Comment compiler mon code pour qu'il soit à la fois exécutable par un processeur PowerPC, x86 ou encore un GPU NVidia ou ATI ?
La solution Universal Binary ne suffira pas (et de toute façon ne conviendra pas) ici.
Pour faire face à cette problématique, Apple a eu la bonne idée d'utiliser le compilateur LLVM (Low Level Virtual Machine).

En vulgarisant (beaucoup ) LLVM est composé de deux éléments principaux, un compilateur et des machines virtuelles de bas niveau. Le compilateur de LLVM se contente en réalité de traduire un programme (écris dans un langage quelconque) en un jeu d'instructions à destination d'un processeur virtuel (à la manière du ByteCode Java). Lorsque l'on va exécuter le programme, les instructions virtuelles seront exécutées par une machine virtuelle qui se chargera de traduire les instructions virtuelles en "vraies" instructions compréhensibles par le processeur (intel par exemple) de la machine (on parle de compilation à la volée, ou JIT = "Just In Time"). Il suffit alors pour Apple de créer une machine virtuelle optimisée pour chaque type de processeur. LLVM se chargera de choisir la bonne machine virtuelle au moment de l'exécution. Si vous me suivez toujours (et que vous avez eu le courage d'arriver jusqu'ici) vous devriez comprendre tout l'intérêt de LLVM si il est utilisé conjointement avec GrandCentral (au passage, Universal Binary devient complètement inutile).

Si je résume, voici comment vont interagir les différentes nouveautés de Snow Leopard.
En m'appuyant sur OpenCL, je peux écrire plus facilement une application profitant de la programmation parallèle.
En compilant avec LLVM, je m'assure que mon programme pourra fonctionner sur des environnements hétérogènes (jeu d'instructions virtuelles).
À l'exécution, GrandCentral se chargera de répartir les différents flots d'instructions vers les unités de calcul appropriées (CPU ou GPU). 
Cette répartition effectuées, LLVM utilisera alors la bonne machine virtuelle pour compiler à la voler les instructions virtuelles et les faire exécuter par l'unité de calcul désignée par GrandCentral.

Au final, ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que les nouveautés apportées par SnowLeopard ne sont pas dissociables. On ne peut pas parler de GrandCentral sans parler d'OpenCL ou de LLVM. C'est la synergie entre toutes ces technologies qui devraient permettre à Snow Leopard de se distinguer.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (21 Mai 2009)

Un bon petit résumé sur ce quoi j'ai lu tout plein d'articles ces derniers jours !

Merci iota


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Mai 2009)

Merci Frodon et merci iota pour ces analyses particulièrement intéressantes. 
C'est vraiment passionnant de lire vos deux récits  J'en ai appris pas mal en l'espace de quelques  minutes


----------



## Toumak (21 Mai 2009)

Tiens, j'ai lu quelque chose d'assez troublant sur un forum, à propos de ce fameux driver hfs+ pour bootcamp.

Il semblerait que ça ne soit pas un driver "complet" :
d'après les dires d'un utilisateur, seule la partition du Mac est accessible (par les dd externes ou autres), et on aurait pas accès à toutes les données, et notamment pas accès aux données des différents utilisateurs.
Ah oui; et biensûr les autres données ne seraient accessibles qu'en lecture ...

Vous en pensez quoi ? des conneries ?
si ça s'avère vrai, je trouve ça assez idiot de la part d'Apple !


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> de tres bonnes chose coupees ici...
> 
> @+
> iota



mon commentaire serait tu ne peux pas dire bytecode a la java, en effet c'est low level virtual machine, le resultat est somme toute tres proche du Netwide Assembler ou les instructions que tu tapes sont tres proches des instructions hardware (en effet pas de pre-size des registers), c'est en ca que c'est pratiquement imperceptible a l'execution, c'est un jeu universel d'instruction qui est ajuste au dernier moment pour les particularites du CPU, ce que n'est pas un bytecode qui somme toute est une forme compresse et contient toujours beaucoup de symbol decoration et de sub appel 
*
*


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Mai 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bon? Bah on doit pas avoir les mêmes sources d'informations alors.  Alors qu'en réalité le réel executable de TextEdit sur Mac est bien de 136Ko.



Merci pour la précision de ces informations qui confirment, s'il en était encore besoin, que SL n'est pas une évolution cosmétique comme d'aucuns voudraient que nous soyons convaincus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h49 ----------




iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Contrairement à ce que le gens pensent, openCL ne sert pas (seulement tout du moins) à utiliser la puissance des GPU. Au final, ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que les nouveautés apportées par SnowLeopard ne sont pas dissociables. On ne peut pas parler de GrandCentral sans parler d'OpenCL ou de LLVM. C'est la synergie entre toutes ces technologies qui devraient permettre à Snow Leopard de se distinguer.



Remerciements pour cette synthèse, et cette façon de mettre l'accent sur le fondement même DE SL


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2009)

Plutôt que la partition Bootcamp puisse lire du HFS+, je préférerais que MacOS sache lire et écrire du NTFS.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2009)

Bean n'utiliserait-il pas les ressources de Textedit ???


----------



## mac-fan (23 Mai 2009)

moi j'aime le dock moi je veux un itune comme les iphone que tu clic sur la photo de l'album
pis quel tourne et la tu choisie une chansson


----------



## OuiOui (29 Mai 2009)

Il y a du nouveau : 
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-46970-snow-leopard-nouvelles-captures

Voici la galerie flickr d'un développeur avec la build 10A354 : 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38899155@N06/sets/72157618919547280/

On peut entre autre voir que l'interface de quicktime X est vraiment minimaliste


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Il y a du nouveau :
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-46970-snow-leopard-nouvelles-captures
> 
> Voici la galerie flickr d'un développeur avec la build 10A354 :
> ...


Du nouveau vieux en fait 

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 

Erìk

More to come ?
Follow me on Twitter !


----------



## OuiOui (29 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Du nouveau vieux en fait
> 
> Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?
> 
> ...



Oui peut être je ne connaît pas l'avancement exacte de snow, mais comme ce sont des images de la dernière build, j'ai supposé qu'il y avait des nouveauté  

En tout cas quicktime X me plaît bien, reste à voir si le système tranchera vraiment avec leopard dans le cadre d'une utilisation quotidienne... sans quoi l'investissement ne sera (en ce qui me concerne) pas d'une nécessité extreme...


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Oui peut être je ne connaît pas l'avancement exacte de snow, mais comme ce sont des images de la dernière build, j'ai supposé qu'il y avait des nouveauté
> 
> En tout cas quicktime X me plaît bien, reste à voir si le système tranchera vraiment avec leopard dans le cadre d'une utilisation quotidienne... sans quoi l'investissement ne sera (en ce qui me concerne) pas d'une nécessité extreme...



ho juste quicktime X avec son screen record capture integre c'est suffisant , mais bon lache des screenshots a tout va ce n'est pas honnete et c'est en contradiction totale avec le contrat ADC ou/et meme quand tu es interne ... donc c'est un peu borderline pour les forums


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)

Snow Leopard en avance sur le calendrier ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Snow Leopard en avance sur le calendrier ?



mince, sa fait que deux mois que j'ai acheté léopard ! :rateau:

heureusement que se n'est pas encore sûr. :casse:

mais peu importe la date de sortie, je vais attendre nöel pour l'acheter. :king:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2009)

Vu que Snow Leopard semble approcher à grands pas, on va mettre en veilleuse les rumeurs (il n'y en a plus guère depuis longtemps), et se diriger petit à petit vers le support et les questions techniques qui ne vont pas tarder à déferler.

Et toujours ici pour les infos fraîches.


----------

